# Siberys Seven: Heroes of Eberron



## megamania

This will be my second Eberron (1)  Storyhour.  This one is similiar to my Darksun storyhour.  I have created and will run these characters.  Events told here may influence my Creation Schema storyhour even as that storyhour had direct ties to this storyhour.

I hope you enjoy it.

*As a readers Aid for folks unfamiliar with Eberron or curious about my NPCs and additions I have started a Glossary.  Glossary includes the numbered blue persons, places, things and others.  See the link within my Storyhour area of "Stuff of Interest".*

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 001
“It Began Within a Tavern “

It began one rainy night in Sharn.  It was a cold rain.  The kind of rain that chilled one to the bone.  It was the 23rd of Olarune in 999.  To the far north, supernatural blizzards buried entire villages within the mountains of Khorvaire.  Sharn, a Breland massive city, was located in the south.  The storms lost their snow but instead rained a cold rain.

It was a sign of things to come.

But this could not keep the area known as Center Bridge (2) quiet.  The adventurers came here to get out of the cold and dampness.  They came to drink, party and in general unwind.  This is where this story begins.  Center Bridge- at a tavern known as The Adventurers Home. (3)
It was only first bell and it was already out of hand.  Two fights had broken out.  One over a girl and another settled by the same girl.  Her name is Leeya (4).  It began where two men were fighting to court her.  When it became a fight, a warrior wearing strange armor broke up the fight.  He was no paladin.  He punched when men were down and more than once struck below the belt.  However it was obvious he was noble and a good man.  His name- Vander (5).

In another corner of The Adventurers Home was a tall woman whom had yet to lose an arm wrestling match.  She even beat a pure blood orc whom was visiting from the Shadow Marches.  Her name is Bora (6) . A charismatic young man lost interest watching her when a woman began to whisper in his ear.  His smile suggested a night of wild entertainment and fun.  His name is Mania (7) .  A female dwarf stepped up see the entertainment.  She was armored and worn a holy symbol on her shoulder.  She had a few too many drinks herself.  Her name is Dura (8).

Ignored by everyone was a warforged warrior.  He stood in the back corner observing and trying to understand the strange behavior before it.  He watched the woman and the man in black armor wander to the back after she whispered something in his ear.  Another man also whispered something to a woman whom then slapped him.  When he protested she beat him bloody.  Humans are so strange.  No wonder the Lord of Blades (9) wants them removed from power.  No wonder he was trying to create the new warforged warriors.  A new generation with special powers and abilities like him.  His name is Incarnum (10) .

All of this and more were happening at once when the paladin arrived.  She had never been here before and wished to stop.  She herself was an adventurer and this place was one for adventurers.  She stopped in amazement at the doorway.  Her name is Aura (11) .

These seven diverse people were soon to gather and become a force of good.  They were to become known as The Siberys Seven.  Currently they were either drunk and disorderly or bewildered at the sight of drunken and disorderly adventurers.

Meanwhile, outside, green vapors (12) had been rising from the sewers for several hours now.  A few reports came in to the local law enforcement group whom did go below to investigate.  That was over 6 hours ago.  A lot can happen in six hours.

It began with a scream.

From below walked several homeless shrouded in green vapors.  As the vapors cleared and escaped into the night air it became questionable whom or what these homeless were.  They were all pale with lose skin.  The eyes were yellow or red.  Their hair became more patchy, their fingernails chipped into claws.  And they hungered.

The living dead were lose within Sharn!

But as this unfolded outside, within the Adventurers Home more events was occuring.  A drunkard was about to make an important discovery.  There was much more to this paladin than holy oaths and sworn duties to law and the goodness of the world.  This paladin was far more than that.

The drunkard had a drinking contest with a young man  (13)wearing leather armor.  He was a big and mean man whom once drank a small keg of dwarven ale by himself.  He figured this mere strap of a boy had to be kidding when he suggested a drinking game.  Loser buys.  The boy seemed like he was losing but never did.  When he first blacked out, he could have sworn the boy acted like he had nothing alcoholic to drink the whole night.  When he confronted the boy about it he expected the boy to admit to magic.  Instead the boy said something and he found himself outside in the cold rain.

The cold wet of the rain snapped him out of it and he went back inside to start a fight with the boy.  However, a tall armored paladin type was standing at the doorway blocking any further entrance.  

“Howsa ‘bout you move yo butt” mumbles the very drunk bully.

The paladin slowly turns.  The armor is golden with a bright blue cloth tunic.  Green eyes look through a narrow slit in the golden helm.  Through bloodshot eyes, the man stares and ponders what he thinks he sees.  “Your skin ..is green? …and all glowy…?”

“Excuse sir.  It appears I am lost.  May I ask …by the powers of The Sovereign Host!”  and she pulls out her sword and pulls her shield from her back.  “To my back and to safety.”

The man slowly turns in a stumbled stupor semi circle…”huh?”  Dozens of partygoers climb up the stairs.  They are knocking over potted plants and statues as they go.  Some are armed.  

They stop and turn and look at the paladin.  Suddenly, in unison, they converge on the paladin and The Adventurers Home.


----------



## megamania

Nearly lost this one to the Crash.....


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 002
“Undead Horde Invades Sharn”

“Get up Billy!” shouts a drunken adventurer whom a mere moment ago was dancing on a table.  Billy, the drunk whom was amazed by the Paladin found himself knocked down to the floor as the undead pushed and plowed over himself and the Paladin.

The arm of one undead becomes detached as the Paladin tries to hold the doorway.  Billy looks at the arm and more specially the ring on the finger.  He then looks up to the zombie whom has forgotten about his lost arm.  “Hubard- That you?” he says while trying to focus his confusion.

One zombie breaks through the window.  He is wearing a city patrol outfit.  Another looks like a homeless person whom used to beg near the Statue of The Gladiator (14) .  The more he looked, the more he thought he knew these undead creatures.

In the back, the commotion at the front door was just reaching the partygoers there.  Bora stands up to see what is happening.  All seven foot of her.  “Who else challenges me?”   The dwarf beside her looks over.  “Undead!  Scores!”  She quickly reaches for her holy symbol and her hammer.  A smile clearly visible on her face.  A smile matched only by the large barbarian.

The heavy armored warrior pulls forth a falchion and declares everyone MUST leave.  Most ignore him.  A few turn while dancing or talking to stare at him in annoyance.  “Are you deaf?!?  Undead attack!”  Suddenly everyone gets up screaming and scrambling.  “Smooth move Paladin.” Says the female mage known as Leeya.  

The statue like warforged continues to study the situation.  It sees happy drunken humans.  It sees scared fleeing humans.  It sees a few humans that look clear headed and alert.  Those humans he understands more.

Partygoers splinter the backdoor as they spill out.  Green mists swirl around them that escapes from an underground vent.  At the front door the Paladin has reestablished her footing and holds off the undead zombies.  She has made several conclusions about the city and its people.  Few are good.

Upstairs, in a private room, a young pale man is being entertained by a girl dancing drunkenly for him.  “Party is extra loud tonight.  It looks to be a great night”

“We need to take this fight outside!” yells the mage to the dwarf and the barbarian.  They nod in agreement and begin to push forward.

Outside- dozens of undead wander the streets.  All shrouded in an eerie green fog.  Looking further away, the sewer exits continue to spill out green mist and the sounds of screams and fighting can be heard below.


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 003
“The Seven”

The brisk night air startles Karen as she finds herself dancing half-naked in a private room.  The curtains reach into the room from the open window.  She vaguely remembers a cute young man at the club.  How she got here and why she is dancing is unclear to her.  Her confusion is furthered as the sounds of screams from outside pierce the darkness.  She looks out and sees several adventurer types forming a circle with their backs to each other.

The adventurers include a tall and very strong female warrior, a dwarven cleric, a tall slender paladin and a warforged.  In the center is a female she remembers from the club.  She appears to be casting a spell.  Nearby is another heavily armored warrior working his way to the group.   And still another person stands out.  The young man she saw earlier.  He is sitting on the ledge of the building.  He seems completely at home there.  Attacking these people are dozens of people.  Their skin looks pale and diseased.  Undead!
She closes the window and dresses in a hurry.

“So- Stop me if you’ve heard this one.  Five adventurers enter a tavern….” Begins the tall barbarian.

“Hah!  I think I am beginning to like you Bora.  If we survive this- we should hang out more often.” Shouts the cleric as she strikes down a zombie with her hammer.

“Are you mad?  These are undead looking to overrun your city! Yet you joke like it is an everyday thing!” comments the paladin.  Her eyes glow green from her excitement.

A green bead springs from the mages hand and centers on a group of undead.  It bursts and rains web lines that trap and hinder the undead.  “Give me time for one more important spell.” Calls out Leeya as she reaches into her component pouch.  “We need help and we need to alert the authorities of this.”

A body sails over the five combatants.  “Tell that to him!” shouts Bora with a smile.  “He fights harder than most of my clan. Who is he?”

“Don’t know.  I’ve never seen him before.  He uses powers unlike any I have seen before.” Says Dura wishing she had more power to push these undead away.

A soft wind lingers around the mage then departs.  “How are the others?  How are the normal people of Sharn?” asks the mage after finishing her spell.

“Scattered the cowards!” answers Bora with great humor.  “More for the warrior and myself.”

The warrior backs into their circle.  “It appears this is the best place to do battle.  I am known as Vander.”

“My name will have to do.  I am Bora.  You fight well warrior.”

“Hummph.  You hold your own also.  Do any of you…,” Vander pauses as he dispatches an undead, “…have any idea what is happening?”

“No.  I fear no one knows.”

“The Mist is Green.” States more than implies the warforged.

“Our forged friend is correct.  The mists came when they came.  They have to be connected.”

Suddenly several beams of energy swing out and strike Vander whom grunts but stands still waiting for the next attack.

“Magic!”

From above, the young man sitting on the building’s edge can see a zombie-like figure 15 walk out from an exit.  It is holding a wand that still glows.  The crazy part- he knows the man!


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 004
“The Undead Mage”

From his spot above the others Mania, the young rogue, looks at the ongoing battle.  A mage he knows often goes below ground into the city’s sewers has entered the battle by zapping the heavily armored warrior.  Now entering directly below him are undead city guards! 16   What is going on here?

The undead mage begins with his magic missiles again but directs them at the group’s mage.  Aura and Dura beat and cut aside more undead.  Some of these undead are strangely dressed since they are wearing clean clothes of commoners.  Not all of the undead are disgusting sewer homeless creatures.  Leeya, the group’s mage is struck down by the undead.  Even Vander takes another hit from one.  He and Bora spot where the magical attack came.  They call it out as they fend off more attacks.  The warforged known as Incarnum uses his twin retractable short swords to destroy two more zombies.  But they keep coming!

“That settles it.  I’m in.” calls out the rogue as he sees the beautiful mage dropped by the magical attacks and slamming damage of the undead horde.  He drops directly behind the four guards and attacks them.  Dura strikes at another undead while trying to reach the mage.  Three beams of force energy strike her for her attempt.  “That undead bastard is beginning to annoy me folks!” With that, Vander strikes down a path and calls out “Cover Me!” and lunges forward.  The undead try to strike at him but can not match his speed or gain a direct hit on his armor.  The others continue to strike at the horde.

Leeya is given a bit of curing by Dura.  She wants revenge and casts Flaming Sphere at the mage.  He burns from it but moves back away from it.  She doesn’t see this redirect the ball of flame.  Mania finds the undead security men are tougher than he thought.  Especially the captain!  Twice their batons strike him.  Vander goes into a full charge to reach the undead mage.

Leeya drops the Flaming Sphere and strikes with a fireball, which hits directly as the undead mage was now up against a wall of a building.  The group cut down and slam the undead.  They note Mania’s plight and call attention to it.  If he heard their offer he doesn’t respond.  Aura the paladin and Bora rush over and strike down all but the undead captain.  Incarnum does that.

The undead mage looks from his burnt hands cursing then suddenly sees the striking edge of a weapon.  It is the last thing his undead eyes will ever see.

“Comon- if the security are involved, it is not safe or wise to be on the streets of Center Bridge.” Offers Mania thumbing over his shoulder.  They begin to move away when a soft breeze flows through the party.  Leeya smiles.  “They heard.”

“Who heard?” asks Dura huffing and trying to chase after the larger and faster people.

“The Dark lanterns  17of Breland.”

“They are a myth I thought.”

“If so- who is that?” she says pointing up.  They look and see a lone figure leap from bridge to bridge with incredible skill and confidence.

“Lets go.  That is NOT the Lanterns.  That is Crimson Silver 18.”

“Who?” asks the paladin looking up.

“A vigilante.”  Says Mania as he enters a dark tunnel that leads through a tower.


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 005
“No Safe Haven”

The adventurers look for cover from the undead as they go blindly into a tunnel.  They follow the rogue as he looks up and down a few dark tunnels.  “They are EVERYWHERE!”  Let’s go down.  It seems they are all above now.  And he moves quickly to a stairway that goes down twenty feet then empties into an area with a ladder that leads down.  The smell rising from it declares it an entrance to the active sewers of Undersharn (19).

Mania hesitates briefly, as he looks for green mist or a horde of undead.  He hopes these tunnels are empty, as they are part of his underground territory.  “Coast is clear.  Let’s go.” He calls up to the six others.

They climb down as he guards the landing.  The Paladin and warforged are uncertain about this.  One feels she is running away from the fight leaving innocents unprotected and the other fears going into the sewers where the undead seem to be coming from.  But they are too open where they were before.

As they move they reach an area of flowing water and notice the sounds.  The tunnels have undead in them after all.  “Great- there goes the neighborhood.” Mutters Mania.  The paladin stares hard at the rogue.

They decide to cross the flowing water.  It may create a protective barrier for them as they hear undead coming from behind them now also.  Aura fails her jump and has difficulty climbing out.  Further reason to dislike the rogue and his direction sense.

Meanwhile- flowing down the stream is a thick green mist.

Dura sees the undead coming from behind and turns them.  She notes how they stare at her.  “Guys- are these undead freewill?  They seem to be acting …well different than I would expect.”  The others watch those and listen to others coming from ahead of them while she continues to watch their intelligence and thinking.  These are at the very least intelligent.

Incarnum swings his twin short swords in tight little arcs out of nervousness.  “Is this your great plan?  We are about to be attacked from both the front and back sides underground in their territory.”

“Some PEOPLE like to look on the bright side.  They can only attack from two sides.  Moving water protects us on one of those sides.  Ranged fighters and casters should guard that side.  The rest of protect here as the zombies become bottlenecked here.  Its best to make a good thing out of a bad situation- eh?” He says with a smile to Leeya as he seeks approval.

“Perhaps.  But I still wonder if you lead us here for protection from the undead or the vigilante above.”  

Mania has no comment for this.

“Very well.  You have made your point pale one.  Fight here we will.” Adds the warforged not understanding the friction developing between the young man and the mage.  For that matter, the paladin and the rogue also.

Once some of the zombies have moved back far enough from the ladders Leeya castes a web spell to stop the zombies and give them an exit if required.  Aura thanks her as she climbs out of the sewer waters and stands waiting for any further intrusions by the horde of undead.  Dura rebukes the undead again and once more they stop and seem to consider this cleric’s powers before moving away.  “This is bad!” she states.
Many of the zombie-like creatures take to the ladders.  “They are moving away but in such a way they can attack at any time and from anywhere.  They are thinking!  They are planning!  They are intelligent!”

“Well at least it can’t get worse.” Mania states.

“Look around you moron!” calls out the barbarian.  “What is that?”

He looks up the dark tunnels over the water.  “Green mist.” He says dumbly.  Even as the mist washes over Leeya and Aura.  The paladin becomes concerned.  This mist is not natural.  Then they hear it.  “What is that?” asks Incarnum.

Mania listens and gives a name.  “Oh that’s Dumbskull (20).  He is an Ogre that hangs out down here.  If you leave him alone he generally avoids you.”

“Look again.” Says Bora pointing with her incredibly large Great Falchion.  “Either he was ugly also or he is now undead also!”

“Just like the security guards….” Remembers Leeya as she coughs from the mist.  “I’m going up.  It stinks here and I don’t like it.”

They all go up the ladder to return to the surface.  Mania is the last to go and hesitates.  He watches the lumbering form of his friend within the green mist.  Indeed, his friend is undead now.  The mage, the security men and now Dumbskull.  Something bad has happened to Undersharn.  Something very very bad.


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 006
“Back-up Arrives”

“Anyone have a GOOD idea?” asks Bora as mania climbs out.  He shrugs his shoulders and rolls his eyes at the insult.

“Instead of running from them- can we contain them safely? Asks the strange Paladin.  

“There are so many.  How do we stop dozens?  Especially here?  There are so many exits and tunnels in this specific area of Center Bridge.  It would a few dozen of us.”

“Time.  We just need to provide time for the real protectors of Sharn and Breland.”

“And just who is that?  Crimson Silver?  Some say he is as much a threat as the very threats he fights at night.” Says Mania to Leeya the Mage.  “He is not only a vigilante but his methods are  …well strange.”

“Sounds like you have had a run in with him.” suggests the dwarf as she sees three zombies turn their way.  “I know little of him and even less of you.  Yet I fight with you against these creatures.”

“Save the lectures.  Here they come.” Says mania as he looks up.  Four dark brown and black dressed men can be seen climbing down the walls of a tower.  Three more appear at the far end of the courtyard,  riding small floating disks.  These three are using bows to attack the zombies.

“Dark Lanterns.  Why am I not happy?”  Thinks out loud Mania.

“We need help holding the Ferris Tower (21).  Will you aid us?” calls out one of the men on the wall to the adventurers.  “We are using that tower to protect people caught up in the first rush.  Silver Flame clerics and Various House members are organizing to sweep through the city’s sewers to find and route the undead and its cause.”

Leading the way Leeya calls out to him.  Six of the seven run towards the Ferris Tower.  Mania hesitates then curses to himself.  He chases after them before the Dark Lanterns stop to question him or mistake him for a zombie.  Worse- if a Silver Flame member arrives…..

When they arrive at Ferris Tower they see chaos and death.  A fire has broken out.  People are trapped within certain sections.

Leeya and the Paladin search for a route or means to help people that are trapped.  There are city guardsmen trying to put out the fire.  A mage with a summoned water elemental is trying to aid but the elemental seems to be less than cooperative with him.  Two sky coaches are loading people on board.  Zombies are at the base trying to get in.  Others seem to have gotten inside from the sewers or through special abilities.

“Do you see that bridge?” asks Leeya as she points to a bridge five levels up.  “That bridge leads to five doors that are locked except for certain city events.  If we could unlock or otherwise open those the people on level four, five and six could escape quickly while avoiding the creatures.”

“Great- so how do we get there?” asks Dura as she looks at the various routes and sees nothing direct.

Leeya reaches out and touches Vander.  “Go and fly up there.  You have strength to open the doors.”

Vander looks at her with bitterness.  “You used magic on me?”

“GO!”

He turns back to the bridge and begins to float.  Slowly at first then he picks up speed as he learns to balance his heavy weight.

“And me?” asks Bora the barbarian with some hurt and disappointment.

“I give you Spider climb- GO!” and she castes the spell quickly even as Incarnum and Aura begin to hurry to the base levels to deal with the zombies.

Leeya, nearly out of spells, wonders if giving he best escape spells away like that was smart but forgets it quickly as a zombie pulls a woman out of a doorway.  She pulls her Short sword and prays to the Sovereign Six.


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 007
“Crimson Silver”

He watched from up high with concern.  The zombie-like creatures seemed to be coming from the sewers centered under Center Bridge.  This area was a residential area / Entertainment area within Sharn.  Many were trying to help while others merely fled.  Then came the predators.  Sharn’s long term threat. 

He was originally surprised to see “Fat Feedcat” and his skycoach here.  He was NOT a heroic type.  Yet there he was going to the upper floors of Ferris Tower.  Heroic?  No.  He was demanding incredibly high fees to be lifted from the tower to a different and “safer” region of the city.  The jerk.

“I’m going in Red.” The mysterious hero figure states as he stands up from a crounched position high on the tower.  The vigilante begins to run down the outer walls of the tower.  Gaining impossible speed he uses his momentum to leap out onto Feedcat’s sky coach that is passing by.

WHAM!

The overweight catfolk pilot (22)turns hissing.  He believes a zombie has attacked him from a bridge.  Once he sees whom has joined him he wishes it was a zombie.  “Bring the craft over there fatcat.” Demands the red and silver armored hero.  “Those three people on the bridge have no where to go and the undead are entering it from both sides.”

“For you- anything.” Grumbles the catfolk.  Silver Crimson has used his skycraft before.  How he hated becoming involved in a turf battle between Gnolls and goblins.

There is a small red dragon emblem carved from a strange metal on his forehead.  It glows red as the hero surveys the situation.  He reaches out to the mother and her two children once they near the bridge.  “Go!”

“Can’t.  Too much weight.”

The hero surveys the overloaded ship and listens to the drone of the pilot as he complains about the risks and dangers he endures.  Seeing no other choice, she turns onto the pilot.  The totem on his forehead glows as does his own eyes.  “Get these people to safety and without demanding money.  If I hear of anything else I will HUNT you down.”  An aura of fear flows from the vigilante to the pilot and several of the passengers.  Then he flicks his wrist and red energy begins to seep from his hands as he steps off the wing.

The ship rises very quickly and swings away.  The psionic long sword forms and once complete he rushes one group of zombies.  Talking to someone unseen, he says “Yes- this is necessary.  And no-  I don’t trust him but at least the people will live.” 

Three zombies reach him.  Their dress and attire remind him of Cyre homeless people he has seen below ground.  He cuts and moves to the rail of the bridge.  His red slippers allow him to stick to the surfaces of the bridge as he climbs over the edge.  The zombies go to that spot even as he runs under the bridge and circles to the opposite side.  Before charging them he drinks a potion of Bull Strength.  “Naw-  I know its not the best idea but what the heck.”  And he climbs over the edge and rushes the zombies from behind.  He pushes two off the bridge and begins to bully his way through them.  The fall destroys all of them once he has thrown them or pushed them over the edge.

Then a fire starts.  “Great.”

Still using his spider climb magical ability, the vigilante climbs up to a window.  He breaks the wooden shudder and enters the room.

“Mommy! Mommy!  There’s a stranger in my room and he tearing up my bed!”

“Kid-  get your parents and the others.  I’m leading us out.”  He is quick to use the child’s bed sheets as a sling and begins to take the trapped people out of the room to a higher bridge.  After about the fifth person carried he notes the arrival of the Dark lanterns domestic team.  “Yeah- I see them.  Don’t care.  I want to save these people first.  I suspect Viorr (23) and his men will overlook the lawless vigilante.  Trust me.”

And thus Crimson Silver works directly WITH the government for the first time.

Viorr spots the man.  The King wants to know more about this “hero” and what motivates him.  Viorr ponders which is more important-  the citizens or the king.   It will not be an easy decision then he spots a woman he has not seen in nearly six months.  Leeya.  The reason he and his men were able to come as quickly as they did.   “The King will understand…..” he thinks knowing that he will not.


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 008
“Unexpected Skills and Powers”

Vander found the five doors were well made and reinforced with iron.  He could hear the pounding of fists and terrorized people on the other side.  Bora arrived a few moments later.  Her running up the wall did not surprise the Psychic Warrior.  In truth he expected it.  But where were the others?

“These doors resist my strength.”

“Together then.” Says the seven-foot tall barbarian.  Vander wonders if she has Orc or Ogre blood within her veins.

The doors shudder and quake as they strike it over and over. The doors resist their efforts to being opened.

“Need help?” they turn and see a figure within the shadows.  Mania has finally caught up with them.

“What can you do?”

“You would never guess what I can do in my element….” 

The rogue kneels down to the lock.  “Magically sealed but still a simple lock…..”  He pulls out a few tools from his pocket.  “You may want to cover your eyes….”  

The rogue knows he will trip the magical wards and prepares for it as he sticks the first pick in.  Electrical energy courses out and wraps around him.  He clenches his teeth and he snarls.  He sticks in the second pin to begin working the simple lock.  Smoke rises from his hair and jacket.  His body begins to glow and he concentrates further on the lock.  “Such a simple lock but this …damned electrical current …. Hurts!”  A trickle of blood runs from where his sharp tooth has pierced his lip.  The door pops open and the stampede of people charge out.  His legs are trampled even as Vander grabs him by the collar and pulls him away.

The wound on his lip closes up and he coughs out smoke.

“What ARE you?” asks Vander. 

Meanwhile, Bora has been split away from them.  A stream of constant rushing frenzied people has blocked her view of the two.


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 009
“Morning”

The seven adventurers have put out the fire with the help of Crimson Silver and the various Sharn Law Enforcement teams.  In the confusion Mania has disappeared.  Crimson Silver, as always, has eluded the Dark Lanterns whom are secretly investigating this undead outbreak.

The occurrence of zombies has stopped but stragglers are seen in various hallways and abandoned rooms.  What caused this is still greatly unknown.

The six remaining adventurers have agreed to the hospitality of Sharn.  They are resting at a local station.  House Jorasco (24)is at the station tending to their wounds and burns received during the night.  Captain Turnwell (25)has many questions of them.  Most of which they can not answer beyond the zombies attacked them within the tavern.  

Then an officer comes in and quietly speaks to Turnwell.  Turnwell becomes red in the face.  He makes a fist then releases it in surrender.  “Seems someone else has taken interest in you.  May Aureon (26) have mercy.”  

He exits before anyone can say anything.  The halfling healers gather themselves up and leave as a woman dressed in black and crimson leather (27)walks in.  Followed by an older man with a silver cane.  Behind him is a young man with long blonde hair (28). The old man is very thin but walks with an unspoken grace and power.  He stops and looks directly at Leeya then studies each of the others.  “Where is the young man?” 

“We did not get his name.  He aided us then left when the worse of the crisis ended.” Says Leeya.  Her mannerisms have changed and she has become very uneasy and alert.

“Where is Shad Chadwick (29)?  It was he I contacted and expected.” She follows up with.

“He has other duties.  I wish each of you to tell me your names, where you come from and why you were here in Sharn.  Then tell me about the incident last night.  Don’t lie.  Nadia will know.”

In turn, each gives their name and background.  Aura is very vague with her upbringing.  Nadia says nothing.  Vander is stubborn.  He wants to know who the old man is and why he seems to command so much respect from the law.  Leeya tries to shoosh him but he will not take the hint.

Once released, Dura invites the others her home.  They agree expecting to find a small apartment.  Instead they find her “apartment” is an entire level of a tower.  “My grandfather (30) pays for it.” She says.

Here they rest and take it easy.  In the next 12 hours they become friends but all are too shy to Aura about her origins.

Vander retreats in deep thought.  Dura serves food that consists of Aundair wine and cheeses with Karrnath meats.  Finally Vander clears his throat to get everyone’s attention.  They stop and look to him.

“You do know this is not over.  The zombies are still out there only hiding and the cause is not known either.  Those zombies were living beings mere days ago.”

“Are you suggesting we investigate it?” says Leeya in stunned disbelief.  She wants to but knows The Dark Lanterns will be looking themselves.

“And I know where to begin boys and girls.”

Everyone turns and sees the mysterious young man from the night before.  “Hi- My name is mine to know but my street name is Mania.  Please don’t ask me to lie about my background.”


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 010
“I, Mania”

“Howdidyoulocateus?howdidyousurvivethoseburnswhatdoyouknowwhydoesViorrwanttoknowaboutyou?!?!” is said in unison by the group to the young man.

“I do sooo love my fans.  One at a time please.   As I said, I am known as Mania.  I tend to know a lot about the streets of Sharn thus is how I located you.  As the granddaughter of Kim Elderich it was not hard to locate you.  However- you are slumming.  As for me- I am a mutant of sorts and heal rapidly.  Something Viorr and his people want to know.  Including Lucian whom is in charge of searching for the mysterious and unnatural.”

Vander takes it all in.  He knows this young man is lying but on what and why he is uncertain.  Aura stares at him.  She still wears her armor and it seems to shine as she looks at him.  The others wait.

“How do you know where to go?” asks Bora.

“As I already said-  I know what is happening on the streets and below them.  There are facts you are over looking.”

“Over looking?” asks Dura.

“One-  Some of those zombies I knew in life.   Many I have seen before and recently.  They all either live below ground or have business there.  Two-  The green mists came and stayed with them.  Three-  The personalities changed and they became angry at the world.   Four-   this one I got from your messenger boy- says the bodies were mutated magically and made into undead."

He reads the last bit from a note.  “Give me that!” says Leeya.  Mania holds the note high and away from him so that to reach it she must push her body against his.  His eyes lock with hers for a moment then he smiles and gives it to her.

“Bastard.” She says while smiling and looking into his flirtatious eyes.  She reads it through and agrees.

“By the way-  who is this Shad?   Could it be Shadow?  Shadow of the Dark Lanterns?”

“None of your business.   By our getting this Viorr has given us the okay to act.”

“The okay?”  Growls Vander.

“Just whom is this old man?” asks Dura again.

“Most of it I can not say but lets just say he works for the king and keeps secrets for him and is very serious about his job.  Serious at the highest level.”

“Translation-  If he wanted to he could kill you in broad daylight in the name of Breland and get away with it.” Asks Bora.

“He has asked House Sivis to create a License to Kill for him.  They may do it to avoid losing workers.” Jokes Mania.

Aura stands up.  “Then mystery man, where do we begin?”  Her intense stare narrows onto him.

“By any chance are you a paladin?” he asks.

“Where to?” repeats Dura to avert any arguments.

“The sewers.”


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 011
“Snig   The Yellow Fear”

“These undead-  you have suggested they were mutated somehow.  Possibly by the gas.”   Asks Bora with minor concern.  “How will it not effect us?”

“Don’t know.  Won’t effect me and I am guessing the strange heavily armored lady won’t either.” Answers Mania as he peers down a dark tunnel.

“Why not?”

“Paladins are immune to disease.”

“And you?”

“Shoosh.  We are near the tunnels of the Yellow Fear.”

“Who are the Yellow Fear?” asks Incarnum out of true curiosity.

“Snig’s gang.  They are yellow skinned goblin thieves and cutthroats for hire.  If bored or not hired they just get into mischief anyway.”

“Much like yourself.” Says a voice from the shadows.  A short yellow skinned goblin steps out into their lantern light.  “It has been a long time since you entered my lands Mania.  I hope it is for a better reason than the last time.”

“Snig-  still a sneak as ever.  How is it hangin’?”

The goblin looks over the group behind the rogue.   “Never thought I would see the day that you hung out with a cleric and a paladin.”  Dura gives the goblin of look of impatience.

“Where is the rest of the Fear?”

“Taken by the Mist.  Many I had to kill myself.”

“The Mist-  The Green Mist?” interrupts Leeya.

Pointing to his eyes- “Lady – I understand why Mania tolerates you but do yourself a favor and shut up and let us talk.  Underground I can’t make out color.”

Incarnum is about to ask why he calls his group of thieves the Yellow fear if color is an issue but decides not too.  Humanoids are strange and he needs to remember this.

“So Mania-  I suppose this means you are here to kill zombies?”

“Correct but more to the point- learn where they are coming from.”

“Then let us talk where it is safe.” And the yellow skinned goblin sinks into the shadows and Mania motions for the others to follow.  Hidden within the deep shadows is a secret door.  It opens without a sound and soon the group of would be heroes are missing.


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 012
“Snig’s Lair”

The secret tunnel that leads to Snig’s safe meeting area is dark and narrow.  Vander and Aura in their armor have a difficult time moving.  Snig flinches every time their armor loudly scraps on a jutting rock.  The nearly 7ft tall Bora finds herself likewise cramped.  She needs to bend her knees to walk through the passage.  Finally however the narrow tunnel leads to a grate and Snig motions everyone to go down.  Mania gives an assuring look to Leeya and Dura.  However, it is noted that he will not go first into the new area.

The eight of them are now in an open space.  The smell of water is strong.  “Where are we?” asks Leeya.

“Below Sharn.  Now be quiet.  There are many groups and predators within Undersharn.  Each would gladly take you and your possessions to the black market.”

Leeya is a bit put off.  She has never seen mania be this way.  There is more to him than the flirtatious young man he makes himself out to be.  Snig and Mania creep ahead of the others. Their forms are just barely visible in the darkness to those without darkvision.  Dura, a dwarf, watches them creep to a gate.  They look around and whisper something then go back to them.

In a hushed tone, Mania asks everyone to move slowly and quietly.  He looks at the paladin and the warrior and knows better.  But every effort is important.  They creep slowly through the gate, which leads to a rising arched bridge.  Once at the highest point, they look around and point below.  Dura whispers to the others to be quiet.

Below, on the water reservoir, a raft can just be seen.  A lone figure is on it.  Unseen by the adventurers, another raft or means for someone to be there is under the bridge.  At forty feet away, they can not make out details of the talk.  However, Snig insists on listening in on the conversation.  Leeya notes he has a cone shaped shell held up to his ear.  It must be allowing him to listen in.

Five minutes go by then the raft moves away along with the person on it.  Snig and Mania wait another five minutes before motioning to follow them.  Leeya begins to protest but Dura motions to agree and move.  They cross the bridge and find a series of new tunnels.  Some are for walking and others are water chutes.  Snig motions to enter a chute and about ten feet up they find themselves entering a small room with heavy curtains.  The curtains conceal sight and sound as they pass them.

Fifty feet beyond these is a locked door which Snig has a key for and mumbles a few words in goblin before entering.  “Welcome to the lair of the Yellow Fear.”

The door opens and inside is a 25 x 25-foot room with several hammocks and crates used for tables and chairs.  Two short pale green goblins are playing cards in a corner with a lantern burning.  Without looking up they greet Snig.  “Hey Boss.”

Snig clears his throat then steps over and slams the head of one goblin onto the table.  The other goblin jumps up.  “Company!  Big people!  Alive people!” He jabbers in a mix of common and goblin.

“Guard the room.  NO.  NO.   Do I make myself clear?  No cards.” Says Snig with some anger.

He passes them after kicking the stunned goblin with a bloody nose while it still sits on the floor.  The adventurers pass them wondering what they have gotten themselves into.

Within a new room which is better kept and also clean, Snig and adventurers gather.

“What was that about on the bridge?” demands Leeya of Snig and Mania.

“As I was saying before, there are many groups here.  Clans or gangs if you will.  Everyone is nervous about these undead suddenly appearing.”

“Yes everyone.  Including Lady Calderus.” Adds Snig quietly.

“Who is that?” asks Dura.

“Very powerful ruler here.  Undead.  Vampire.  We Yellow Fear thieves avoid her and her people as much as possible.”

“And who else?” asks Aura unhappy with this cat and mouse game.

“Not sure.  Could be the Jack of Irons.  Could be Silver Crimson for all I know.  Someone she respects so I avoid him.”

“Enough.” Says Vander with no room for argument. “What are we here for?”

Snig takes off his green cap and scratches his balding scalp.  “Its undead vs. Undead.  She is battling the undead.  The other person is to take care of the higher levels.”

Leeya sighs.

“Aura looks at Mania and the goblin contemplating what to say and how to word it.  “Mania, you lead us to this goblin “rogue” for information.  What information does he have?  I suspect it is more than what he believes he heard when listening in on these creatures.”   It is obvious her patience is thinning.

The goblin chews his lower lip and squints at the paladin then at Mania.  “Paladin?” He says with a disgusted look.

“Yup.”

“Human or elven?”

“I doubt either.”   This moment makes everyone suddenly aware they do not know either.  The Paladin takes a step back.  She is uncertain what may happen next.

“WELL?” stresses Leeya.  Her strong and stubborn will comes to the surface.  “What can you tell us?”

The goblin sits down and tries to pretend he is in control of this conversation still.  He calmly gets a bottle and sniffs it’s contents.  His eyes go blank for a moment then he pours some into a dirty cup then chugs the rest from the bottle.  He looks sourly at her and burbs.  Drops of spittle land on his table and floor.  “Since you asked so nice….”

“Through my own resources, I have found out this is an act of aggression from an outside faction.  It is aimed at Sharn and Breland in General.  It will NOT be limited to here however.  Somewhere, there is an alchemical mixture that creates these fiendish fumes that change living creatures into zombies of ill will.  It is not limited to humans nor goblins.”

“Where does it originate?”

“I would begin near the surface …near Center Bridge.”

“Then we go.” Says Vander turning.

Mania takes the lead and they leave Snig and his two goblin thieves behind.

“What do you think of them boss?”

“They will have their uses.  Come.  If we hurry, we can eavesdrop on Viorr during his luncheon with the King.”


----------



## megamania

...and thus I am caught up and ready to begin Segment #13


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 013
“I Want to Eat Your Brain”

“Do you hear that?” asks Bora of Mania.

“Shoosh.”  I am trying to listen for details.”

“Those are men in battle and many are screaming.  I WILL NOT WAIT!” calls out the dwarven cleric.

“Vander- stop her!” calls out softly Mania.

Vander chases after the dwarf but with his falchion drawn.  The rogue looks back to Leeya whom is looking for spell components as she begins to walk past him.  Defeated, the rogue draws out his daggers and gives chase.

They clear the corner and find a great and terrible battle is occurring.  Two separate groups of zombies are battling a Sharn Watch patrol.  

Vander leaps into the battle and begins to cut down many zombies from behind.  Soon the others join in.  Several of the zombies are not the typical homeless or commoners.  One has magical abilities and flees as the group arrives.  

The battle ends.  

“Thankyou.  If you had not arrived I do not like the odds of our survival.  We were okay until the second group came.”  The Captain holds his sword to his side and offers his hand in thanks.  “I am Captain Donnerson.”

“You are welcome Captain.  We are here to locate the source and hopefully end it.” Replies Leeya.

“They seem thicker as one goes down that tunnel.  We dare not enter it as such.  Perhaps with your help.”

“We are merely seeking answers- not a great battle.  What ever is causing this is not a natural event.”

“Magic?  There are rumors of a plague from the Mournlands.  Could it be that?” says the Captain in fear.

“I will not rule out anything.”

Looking around Leeya notes she is missing some party members.  “Where is Vander and mania?”

One of the guards points down the dangerous wing.  “There.  They went down there…alone.”


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 014
“Displacer Serpents”

“Unless I am lost, this tunnel leads towards Center Bridge.”

“Yes.  Yes it does.  The first sightings of the creatures occurred here so we decided to begin there.” Offers the Captain of the Sharn Patrol.

The two impatient fighters go down the dark tunnel.  Vander has produced a lantern to light the way.  Mania seems indifferent with the light use.  They enter a room with two exits.

“Left or Right big guy?” asks mania.

“Go to the right.” Offers Vander.

They go that way and after a short ways find a heavily secured iron door.  “Hello…what have we here?” says Mania as he produces some tools to pick the lock.  “What are you doing?   There seems to be no threats here.  We should turn back.”

“Curiosity I guess.”  Mania frowns.  The lock is rusted and will not operate.  “You lead the way big guy.”

They begin to reach the room with two exits when they see lights.  The voices they hear they recognize as the others.

“If you want to go and get yourselves killed then fine.  Run off.  We will not always come after you.  As a team will do much better.” Scolds Leeya.  “What was down there?”

“Locked door.” Says Mania

“No zombies” adds Vander with disappointment.

“Then lets go this way.  The Captain says these tunnels are like a maze and we need to be careful about becoming lost.  There is more down here than just zombies.” Says Leeya.

They continue on and find a set of broken doors.  Being careful, they enter the room.  The room inside is in ruins. Leeya looks at some of the columns and stone work.  “It looks to be of the Dhakanni Age.” Says Leeya.

“Yeah.   A lot of the stuff down here is.” Answers mania without any interest and little respect for the goblinoid age.  Half of the group stay with Leeya and the others follow Mania into the next section.  It is another room.  This room has little within it.  Mania goes to the next room.  It is over grown with moss and mushrooms.

“Stinks in here.”

“Fungus usually does.” Says Bora  “Wait!  Is there something within the room?”

Vander tightens the grip on his falchion and inches forward. 

Incarnum, the warforged student of a new magic type steps up to the doorway beside Mania.  Dark serpentine creatures rush at them.  They are hard to see within the darkness and seem to blur.

Incarnum swings his short sword and strikes one.  Mania swings and swears he had the creature.  Vander misses as the creatures attack.  Both go after Mania but miss.  Leeya with the others hear the commotion and call out.

Incarnum swings with both of his blades this time.  He misses the first swing but drops a creature with the second strike.  Leeya is told to hold back by Dura whom enters the second room to find out what has happened.  Aura and the city watch continue to watch for attacks from behind.  The lone creature attempts to strike Bora the barbarian but misses.  Vander swings and curses as his swing passes through the murky aura of the creature.

Incarnum concentrates and strikes true killing the last creature.

“What was that?” asks Bora.

Incarnum figures it to be a magical creature.

“These fit the descriptions of a creature I have heard of down here.  Displacer Serpents.  Nasty little creatures.”  Answers Mania.

“Be careful, there might be more.” Calls out the Captain.

“Finally” says Vander.

“What is it?” asks Incarnum.

“Can’t you hear that?  Moans.  More of the creatures are coming… zombies that is.” Says Mania as he motions into the darkness beyond the open doorway that exits this room.


----------



## megamania

Bump before EN World 2 occurs


----------



## megamania

Coming soon- the return of the Siberys Seven complete with glossary links.  Plan ius to reach about 25th level.  Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## megamania

EBERRON: THE SIBERYS SEVEN
SEGMENT 015
“Oh RATS!”

“Why are we running?” says Vander as he is avoiding being pushed down by the others in the spiral stairway.

“Did you see how many of them there were?!?  In such an open room we were doomed.” Answers one of the soldiers in irritation.  Adventurers…suicidal lot they are he thinks to himself.

“I really think we are doing this entirely wrong.” States Dura whom is forced to nearly hop from step to step to avoid tripping on the stairs with her shorter legs.

“Looks like an exit is coming up.” Says Captain Donnerson, “It would be a good idea to regroup.  We could bottleneck the creatures here at the base of the stairs, assuming they continue to follow us.”

Grouping up, the soldiers check the room while the others discuss recent events.

“It doesn’t seem they are following.” Says the Warforged Ranger with crystals protruding from his Mithral armor plates.  “It is as if they know we are waiting for them.”

“Am I really the only one here that understands who we are running from?!?” grumbles Mania.  “These creatures as you call them were once living and breathing residents of Undersharn.  They know these mazes of corridors and water ducts better than even I do.  They know this makes for a good ambush point.  They may be undead or at least undead like but they are smart.”

“He is correct.  Once more we are underestimating them.” Says Bora.  “But we could still could have taken them on the upper level.”  Bora was never one to run from a fight.

“Let’s not lose our objective gang.  We came here not to fight the creatures but to find the source and destroy it.  Keep that in mind….please.” Leeya says while making eye contact with Vander and Bora.  Mania has once more dropped back into the shadows.

They move up to the next room and find a strange sight.  The large room has a mild glow to it.  Runes as carved into the floor tiles and a brighter glowing pillar is set to the far wall.  The room is so clean it nearly shines in and of itself.

“What is it?” Asks Dura as she stares at the tiles trying to make out the runes.

Leeya steps up.  “The original structure is goblinoid but the runes… they are newer.  Much more recent.  They have several layered spells… the same spell… active on them.”

“Safe to walk on?”  Asks Bora wrinkling her nose at it.

“I think I know what these are….” Says Mania as he steps up.  He holds out his hand, which is covered with dirt and filth.  He reaches over the glowing tiles and the light becomes brighter.  It appears it is trying to reach out to his hand.  Everyone watches him as he lowers his hand to the tile.  The dirt seems to lift away from his hand and balls up then disappears.

“Sanitation Squares (39) .” Says the Captain with mild humor. “ These were built by House Cannith for the city government.  It is too control the sewage and such during floods. A water chute must be nearby.”

Each person crosses the room with small smiles on their face as dirt, blood and other such items lift from their armor, weapons and bodies before disappearing.  “Its better than changing your underwear.” Says Mania hoping to break more of the tension.  

The soldiers spot a short set of stairs and climb them.  Heavy double doors are after this and they are open.  They continue on to look into the room in case something is lurking here to attack their backside.  “Nothing here sir.  It’s a water chute.”  Twelve chutes empty into this room.  The floor has two 10x10 foot barred pits that allow the water to go into deeper sections away from the tower and the city itself.  

Mania stops and motions for everyone to be quiet.

One of the soldiers moves over to a chute and looks up.  “Huh?”

“company.” Says Mania

Suddenly dozens of bony filth covered large rats (40) spill out of eight chutes.  They miss the startled soldier by it is obvious they are preparing to press the attack.

The soldiers are well trained and listen to Captain Donnerson.  Using their tower shields (riot control) they form a wall along the edge of the grating.  To attack the rats will need to risk the grating cover.  Some of the adventurers hold back while others move up to the line.

“I will protect you Miss Leeya.” States the warforged as he draws out his second Short Sword.  Bora also moves to her side.  Her barbarian tribe in the Demon Wastes (41) understands the power of magic and what it can do.

Dura complains about the shields and how they block her view.  She readies herself for any breaks in the shield wall.  Mania sighs and takes out his dagger and flips it in his hand and performs other tricks of simple skill with it.  He sees no reason to become involved in this fight.

Vander misses as he reaches through the wall.  Aura kills one then steps through the wall to face the creatures.  She warns the others of their disease carrying ways.

“I need NO protection Incarnum.  She waves her one-hand and points three figures in the general direction of a rat she can just barely see as it tries to flank the soldiers.  Three beams of whitish-blue energy streak out and strike the creature pushing it back into the small horde of Dire Rats.  Everyone swings at the horde killing rat after rat.  Mania looks over his shoulder and wonders how far this battle can be heard and then how long before more zombies attracted by the noise attack them.  

The last few rats decide the battle is done and flee back to the chutes.  The soldiers are happy their shield tactics worked and the others are…. Disappointed in the lack of challenge.   Dura grumbles as she looks at the few scratches the soldiers took from the first wave of attacks.  “I hope I don’t become everyone’s Band-Aid.”


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 016
“Iron Orc Gang”

Returning to the hallway the soldiers and Captain Donnerson lead the way away from the Dire Rat infested area.  They round a corner and find a door that has been forced open.  Cautiously they proceed through the door.  Their torches giving little light through the doorway.  Most of the adventurers pass through the doorway without thought except for Mania whom pauses.  Allowing the light to dwindle he uses his darkvision to look over the door.  If he knows anything he doesn’t share it as he then grimly returns to the group.

The group has stopped staring ahead as he walks up to Leeya whom still has her wand of magic Missiles out.  Aura notes his return.  "Something is coming our way.” Whispers Leeya.

And as if on cue they hear a sudden rush as zombiefied orcs rush them from a dark exit.  The soldiers squeeze together allowing no room through their tower shields.  It stops the orcs in their tracks.  Leeya fires off a round of missiles even as they reach the wall.  Mania smirks.  “At least I think I know where we are in Undersharn.  That is the Iron Door Gang  orcs.  We must be near the Iron Door Stairway (42)and on the third level.”

Not caring in the least, about Mania’s description or Donnerson’s wall tactics, Bora, Vander and Incarnum breach the wall and plow into the six undead gang members.  Bora kills one as she steps through with her falchion.  One orc strikes a soldier and levels him into a dying heap with the single blow of his axe.  Dura watches knowing she must hurry to save him and steps up to shield the man.

Leeya lets out her wand again which strikes multiple targets.  Most of which drop with smoldering holes in them.  Mania gives a sarcastic silent clap at the well struck magical blast.  Bora takes out the last one by cleaving it in two (max dam).   Dura goes to work on the injured man.

Leeya turns and the tip of her still glowing wand is raised to Mania’s face.  “WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM?!?”  

“My talents are not very useful against… well zombies.”

“Then why are you here?” she says in anger.

He says nothing but thinks solemnly about it as Aura looks on.


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 017
“Surrounded”

Mania’s attention snaps into focus as he hears something coming up from behind the group.  “More coming from behind.”

“And from the front.” says one soldier

A dozen or so undead stumble into the limited light given by the soldier’s torches. More can be seen coming through yet another entrance to this room.

“How many are down here?!?” Captain Donnerson says out loud to himself in a failed attempt to not show his fear.  “We are surrounded!”

“Then we fight.” Says Vander waving his Falchion slowly side to side trying to determine where the most powerful force is coming from.

Leeya opens up the battle with her wand once more.  These creatures take the bolts of energy and remain standing.  “Aw Crap”, comments Mania as he sees the holes in the advancing creature, I knew that girl.  We….. aw crap.”  He readies himself for the group coming from behind.  Aura moves next to him as they flank the doorway hoping to use the frame for partial shielding and to bottleneck this group.

The zombie-like creatures and soldiers trade blows even as the rest of the group moves up.

Uncertain of how effective the magic missiles will be, Leeya puts away her wand and pulls out some spell components.  A soldier goes down by a terrible slam that nearly knocks the shield away.  Dura tries to reach him but finds the battle is keeping her from being able to do anything.   The second group of undead officially ht the group.   The third is coming into Mania’s darkvision. “Are you ready?”   Aura merely nods.

A ball of fire erupts within the second mass of undead.  Leeya waves her arms about and the ball rolls over and over one zombie burning it. “Hold the line!” screams the Captain as the adventurers begin to finally dismantle a few creatures.  Dura, frustrated by it all, grabs her medallion and concentrates on it.  Reaching deep inside for the power of her belief, she opens her eyes and raises the medallion in her arm and shouts loud and clear- “Begone!” and several zombies fall back and crumble. 

More undead take their place.

Captain Donnerson pulls back one of his downed men before the new zombies press forward.  The heroes hack and slash into the advancement while the soldiers try to contain them with their crowd control shields and tactics.  Taking a deep breath, Dura meditates once more and commands the undead to “Begone!”  and more fall back and / or topple over.

Meanwhile, Mania and Aura continue to hold back the third group of undead.  They are just barely holding them outside of the room as they try to force their way through the ten-foot wide opening.  Mania’s weapons are poorly suited for the job on hand.  One of the zombies gets a vicious hit in on the paladin but she shrugs it off to hold the horde back.  She knows that if Mania and herself fail, the others will most likely also fall, as they will be completely surrounded from all sides with no exit.  Then it happens-  a zombie gets past them!

Bora screams out in rage as two beams of light streak out of the darkness of a hallway and strike her.  Now with a new focus, she shifts her attacks towards that hallway.  Another series of magic missiles escape the darkness and strike at her.  Now with four smoking injuries she pushes through the horde and charges foolishly into the dark.  Donnerson screams out for her to return but stops in mid sentence as he notes that Mania and Aura are beginning to become overwhelmed.  “We need reinforcements!  In the rear!”

Incarnum revolves around and stalks towards the threat and Vander finishes off another zombie before rushing over.  Leeya’s magical flaming sphere covers their retreat, as it burns more undead in its path.  The whole time Leeya is watching Bora as she charges away.  She sees a thick blanket of webbing suddenly appear and grow at the entrance of the hallway where the magical attacks came from.

She commands the sphere towards the hallway burning down undead as it goes.  Bora, knowing these are not normal webs curses and allows the fire to remove the webbing.  Risking being burnt she then charges ahead and finds… nothing.   “That twice damned mage is pissing me off!” she says aloud to herself with loathing and anger.

She turns and returns to the main group hoping to help them by destroying more undead.  At this point, half of the group is either down or aiding downed persons.  The others are cutting up the last of the undead.

“We can’t take this much longer.  At least not my men.  We need to find the source and quickly.” Says Donnerson grimly.


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 018
“Glyder Freetime”

Glyder Freetime (43) was running late for class again.  Professor Graves (44) would certainly punish him this time.  It was his third time this month he was late.  It wasn’t his fault he envisioned in his mind. His parent’s asked him to watch over their shop since there was rumors of a riot in the Morgrave University (45) area, which was close to Cassan Bridge (46) where the store was.

As he neared the University Glyder saw a mass of fellow students looking over the rails of a bridge overlooking the areas below the school.  Getting onto his tiptoe-toes (he is a Gnome) he could see dozens of soldiers and what looked like clerics of the Silver Flame (47) gathering below.  Maybe there was a riot but why the Clerics then?

“What happened?” he asks another gnome that shared one of his history classes.  “I have heard of a drug raid and also something about zombies.  I figure it is the Flame starting up trouble to bolster its numbers in Sharn.” She replies.

He takes one last peek then moves on.  A new vision- late because of arrested zombies against the Silver Flame.   Nahhhhh…. Undead in Sharn.  The professor would never believe it.

As the school’s magical bell rings 10 times marking the beginning of classes he walks quickly by a statue in the park.  Another gnome whom looks like a possible House Sivis carrier lightens up when Glyder walks by.

“Hoowie!  Are you Glyder Freetime?!?” he calls out as he steps away from the statue towards Glyder.

“….yes….”  Glyder says quickly wondering why a House Sivis courier would be waiting for him at the Statue.  “What can I do for you?”

“This scroll has been in our office for two years now.  The delivery instructions were Glyder Freetime, Morgrave University by the statue in the School Park at exactly the chime of the 10th bell.  Also said you would be in a hurry but needn’t worry…   What do you think it is?”  The curious and nosy Gnome asks.

“I don’t know.” He turns the scroll around to look at the writing on the outside.  His jaw hangs wide open.

“What is it?  I hope its not bad news.” Says the carrier.

“This…. This is my…..”  Confused, Glyder looks at the other gnome again.  “Who sent this again?”

“I don’t know.  It was placed in our office’s care two years ago.”  His eyes wild and excited.  Obviously, there was something very special about the writing that he missed.

“This is…. Well it’s MY hand writing.”


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 019
“The Silver Flame”

Sir David Sensor Williamson the third (47) was not impressed by what he had seen in Sharn thus far.  As a senior officer of the Silver Flame’s Nighthunter (48) division he was called on to investigate and aid in any way he could the undead incursion that was taking place in Sharn.  Early reports suggested the undead were recently created and unleashed from the sewers below ground or at least in the lowest levels of the towers.

He always tried to avoid Sharn.  He had many bad memories here including the deaths of his entire squad of nighthunters against vampires about twenty years ago.  Some of those people he cared for greatly.  Now however, he was second in command of the division and had returned.  The officers tried to contain the undead but had little luck.  There were reports of adventurers aiding are the containment and search of the cause.  Necromancers.   Bad group.

Looking at a list of people involved, he paused at one name.  “Elderich?” he says to himself.  A bored aid says, “Yes.  Dura .  Kim Elderich’s grand daughter I believe.  She and several others are below ground now.  They have a local helping them.  Strange chap.  Well liked by the ladies I hear.”

“Men like that deserve to be in the sewers.  Very well.  Let’s see what else the locals have done.”  The two gleam as their polished full plate armor reflects the breaking light of the day.

A woman dressed in black leather wearing a hood and dark colored glasses stops them as they enter the epic center. “May I see your identification gentlemen?”  Her psionic mind is already washing over their surface thoughts.  Before even opening their packets she knows they are Williamson and Drossen (49) of the Night Hunters.  She returns their Ids without a second thought.  “My associate will be here shortly to help you with your observations.  If you require additional information merely ask him.”  And she turns and leaves.  

Before Williamson can make a rude comment a youngman with dark hair seems to appear out of no where.  “I am here to aid you in any way I can.”

“I wish to see where this started.  We have on record something similar to this “green mist” that created undead like conditions in our recent archives. (See Creation Schema- Starvos Island around Seg 170) (50) We have never found a proper cure once the magical disease has turned one into an undead but with further research here, we may find the cure.”

“I will push for any fundraising required to do that Flame.” Says a deep but merry voice behind them.  The three of them turn.  No introduction is required but gives one anyway.  “My name is Kim Elderich.  I want to help.”

“Sir!  Sir!   Then you are the one I want to speak to!” calls out a quiet and somewhat frantic voice.  The four of them turn again.  A frail looking gnome with dark wavy hair and sideburns rushes to them.  He has a scroll in his hand and several security officers appear to be chasing him down.

“I have this for you and I would like some answers myself.  My name is Glyder Freetime.”


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 020
“Not All Danger is Undead”

“Umph!” grunts the soldier as he forces open the old door.  Peering in from the doorway, the man looks in and after seeing no obvious danger, he moves into the hallway.  The other soldiers, Donnerson and the adventurers file out from the spiral stairway.  The hallway goes to the right and left.  They go left and find a body of a young man dressed for going out for the night.  Dura looks over his body suggests he was trampled to death.  Moving past him they find an exit going up.  Donnerson knows this ladder system.  If they climbed it would bring them within two blocks of Adventurer’s Home.

Going back they pass over the body and stairway until they reach a small room with a table, some chairs and stacked boxes and barrels.  “That ladder system is often used by city utility workers.  This is one of their storage rooms.  Looking first at the cards left on the table, Mania checks out the room.  He goes to the barrels and moves them away from the wall.  “What are you looking for?” asks Donnerson.

“The floor has scratches on it but the barrels have dust and cobwebs.  Scratches are new.  I suspect there is a secret door here somewhere.” And with that he looks over his shoulder and gives a mischievous smile to Leeya and pushes on the wall.  An audible click is heard and the crate that held everything slides out revealing a small hole in the wall.  Aura steps up to cover him as he goes to enter the new exposed doorway.  “Relax, there is nothing to worry abaaaaaaa!” yells the rogue as the floor gives way throwing him and the paladin into a new dark area below.

Mania hits the ground below with a dulled thud as there is water here also.  The paladin falls next and barely misses falling on him.

“Damned trap door!” (52) Sputters Mania as he begins to peer around into the utter darkness.  Aura is unsteady as she stands up.  The fall has struck her senseless. “Do you hear something?” she asks.

“Shhhhh.   Yeah.  In the corner… beyond those pillars…..”

“You can see?”  She asks.

“Yes and now shut up and pick up your blade.  That noise sounds like… either a strange language or… (together they say it- ) a spell!”

Even as the paladin stands up and prepares for a battle a glowing spear materializes next to her and threatens to attack.  “Spiritual Spear!” she exclaims.
Mania moves ahead in the water.  Something is behind the pillars and…. the sarcophagus?  Aura calls out as the spear strikes her.  A sudden burst of light from behind Mania startles him and reveals the creature they face to be a large snake or snake – like creature.  Mania asks if Aura is all right but refuses to look back away from the creature that is using the pillars and other objects as shielding walls from his possible attacks.

Having used her Lay on Hands, Aura now drives away the magical weapon.

Above her, she can hear the others far above calling out about a rope and a sudden burst of light from below.  Aura wonders how much longer she can hide her secret from them as she looks down at where the spear had punched through a seam in her armor.  

Mania tries to dodge multiple beams of light that suddenly arc from behind the pillar as the creature moves about.  The beams strike him as they follow his unnaturally quick movement.  “Damned magic” he grumbles.

Aura charges forward splashing through the dark.  Mania decides enough is enough and rushes around the pillar and stabs out and luckily hits the creature.  Neither hears Vander curse as he is now climbing down a rope commenting on how he is missing the fight.  Bora urges him on as she swings over the edge and begins to slide down after him.

Aura is chased and stabbed at again by the magical weapon.  A small glow appears for a split moment as the spear hits her.  Mania misses the creature as the creature tries to bite him.  It also misses.  Aura surprises the creature and hits it hard with her weapon.

Vander drops and side steps to clear space for Bora.  “Where the they?” he snarls under his breath.  The splashing and sounds of combat are echoing within the chamber.  Bora drops with a loud splash behind him and also looks for them.  Dura slides over the edge to climb the rope and falls!  She catches the rope before falling the entire way.  She hopes no one saw that.

Knowing the time to flee is upon her, the serpent creature slithers onto the stone coffin and out of the water looking to escape.  Between her climbing and watching for Mania, the Paladin strikes her again.  The spear stabs at her again and the blunt side strikes her.

Dura tries to point out where to go as her dark vision (blurred by the overhead light) as she slides down.  Vander goes to the wrong corner.  Bora charges up and strikes!  The creature hisses and drops off the stonework into the water.

Bora looks down at it.  “Naga” (53) and spits on it.

Mania looks over to Aura.  “Are you alright?”

“I am fine.”

Mania notes the damage to her armor and how some sort of under lying body skin is covering up the damage under the armor.  It resembles the color of her eyes.

Searching the water covered room they find a hole in the corner in the direction the Naga was attempting to flee.  Very little else is here.

“Comon’ we have to find that source of the green mist.” Advises Leeya.


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 021
“Large Monstrous Spiders and Aura’s Secret Revealed?”

Continuing on the survivors of Donnerson’s city guard and the adventurers come onto a large locked door.  After a few minutes of searching, Mania locates a lever and opens the door.  It leads to a long hallway thick with webs.  Carefully they go through the webbing and this leads to a huge room also thick with webs.  As they go in they discover it has several monstrously large spiders (54) also.  The spiders attack immediately.

Leeya starts with her magic missile wand.  Vander strikes at a charging spider.  One spider bites Bora while the others continue to move in.  The others move up and fan out.  Donnerson covers Leeya.  The spiders do poorly against the adventurers.

From here there are many doorways leading out.  Deciding to speed things up, the group split up enough to look briefly into each exit.

Mania and Aura go to the furthermost exit.  Mania notes that Aura seems disappointed he tagged along.

“Everything okay?” he asks her.

“I am… fine.”

“Sure?  You took some hits with that Naga.”

“Weary.  I am merely tired.  There have been some tough battles.”

Mania watches her and can not read her well.  Her helmet blocks much of her face.  Her strange almost glowing eyes are difficult to look at.  “It is me isn’t it?” He asks.

“No.”

“You don’t trust me.”

Aura sighs and leans against a wall.  “You are….. an enigma to me.   You are not like them.  You are different.”

“Like them?   The group?”

“No.  Like most undead.”  She says as she turns and stares directly at him scrutinizing his every movement and reaction.

Mania remains silent.  What can he say.  Feeling a bit on the defensive- “…and you?   What was with that bright flash of light when you were stabbed?”

“Magic effect.  It was nothing.”

Mania stares at her frowning.   “I’ve seen most magical protection spells used on armor.  This was different.   The light…. Shot out of the hole made.”

Silence

“Look….. if don’t want to talk that is fine but don’t be all preachy with me if you are also holding back secrets.”  He turns his back to her, patiently and with hope , he waits for an answer.

“I….. I do not know who I am.   I am …. Not human.”

“oh reeeeal-ly.   I never would have guessed.” He says sarcastically as he turns.   He quickly regrets it.  Aura is sagging against the wall, her shoulders shaking.   She appears to be crying.  “Hey…. I…. It’s okay.  Really.  It’ll be okay.”   He comes over to her feeling her pain and her need.

He holds her for a split moment before she suddenly stiffens up.   “Enough!   I am not a weak woman.  I…..   stand back.   I need to heal myself and I do not know what it will do to you.”   She pulls on her leather and metal plated glove revealing a green swirling delicate hand (55) .  “Please….go.”

Mania stares at the hand for a moment.   “Is it…. Alive?”

“In a sense.   The monks gave it to me.   Now please…. Go.  This may hurt you and I can see now…. That you don’t deserve that.”

Frowning again in agitation but knowing he will lose any confidence he has gained from her if he persists he turns.  “I’ll be just outside.”   And he leaves.

She holds up her green hand before her face.  She reaches down to a wounded area and the green surrounding the area melts back revealing a bright glow.  The green peels back from her hand also adding to the glow.  She touching the wound and meditates for a moment.  The wound is sealed and the green skin melts back into place covering her body completely (except for her eyes) which glow gently.  This too fades away and she stands up.

This is the time she has ever revealed her secret, no matter how small the amount of it, to a person before.   And the person is no even human himself.   He is not truly undead either.   He is ….something else.   Maybe the advice of coming to Sharn was correct.   Maybe the oracle was true with other things also.   Maybe there is…. Another… an opposite……


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 022
“Disaster”

After regrouping, they find nothing within the rooms that connect to the spider room.   There remains one last door.  The door is covered with webs and large enough to allow three horses through side by side.  

“Allow me.” Mania says as he walks to it.  He scraps off much of the web and inspects it for traps.   Finding nothing, He and Vander pull at it, as it begins to open Mania’s eyes shoot wide open!   Close it! Close it!  However there are weights and counter weights he missed that as designed to aid opening the large and heavy door and it swings open easily with the two pulling on it.

Thick green mist sweeps and spills into the room and immediately covers the entire party!

They have been exposed to the zombie creating gas!

Aura, a paladin, yells for everyone to hold their breaths and retreat.  The warforged stands there feeling helpless.  He doesn’t breathe but can not do anything for the others.  Donnerson’s surviving guardsmen drop to their knees coughing.  Donnerson is next as the adventurers attempt to move away.

Mania, Aura and Incarnum remain upright.  They are immune to disease or do not breathe.  They are safe. As and after thought before passing out Donnerson realizes he should have hired Warforged to do this dangerous mission.

Aura and Incarnum go to everyone whom in on their knees or passed out.  Mania looks at the scene.  A look of frustration then anger crosses his face.  He turns his back on the group and charges into the thick mist.

The mist is so thick that even his supernatural sight has difficulty seeing.   The door leads to a short hallway, which he goes through.  It leads to a drainage room.  Gates sit at each end, one down, one missing several bars.  In the center- three pots of fluid that the vapors seem to emit from.  He rushes back to the guards and strips them of anything they had planned on using to destroy the source and goes in.  Aura watches but concentrates on the group.

Studying what he has, he decides to place everything within the room next to the pots and steps away.  He lights a torch and tosses it into the room and hurries out.  There is a fiery explosion of green and black that destroys the fluid and the gas in the immediate area seems to dissolve and rain.  The rain flows down the gutters and deeper into the sewers of Sharn.

Mania was thrown into the wall and groans as he feels his shoulder pop back into place and an arm realign itself before mending.  He feels very bad.  He feels… hungry.

Before him, most everyone is beginning to sit up.  Looks of horror and acknowledgement on their faces.  They have been exposed to the mist.  

They will die or worse become undead.


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 23
“A Joint Effort to Save Them All”

“Any word from my Granddaughter?” Asks the concerned dwarf.

“No sir.  Perhaps Lady Nadia could…” begins the dark lantern agent but is cut off quickly by Elderich.

“NO.  I mean no thankyou.  I am sure they are okay.”  Answers Kim Elderich.  He is well aware of Nadia’s psionic abilities and doesn’t want her getting involved in his affairs when he is so close (56).  No, he will find answers elsewhere.

Earlier, a strange gnome named Glyder Freetime came to him.  He held a scroll dated two years ago that was given to him this morning.  It had a list of ingredients and people to gather.  The ingredients were not inexpensive and the people to be contacted were not the easiest to reach.   In truth, except for Breland’s government, Kim Elderich may have been the only one with the resources and will to do so.  100,000 gold had been used already and now the gathering of specific people was nearly complete.  There were members of the Dark Lanterns, The Trust (57), Silver Flame and specific doctors and professors.  When asked, Glyder had no idea what this was about but Elderich noted the lie in his eyes.  He knew more than he knew. It didn’t matter.  His granddaughter was caught up in this event.  He was going to see it through.

Then he was going to Xen’drik to retrieve the Creation Schema.

The strangest person and hardest to bring about was a member of House Ghallanda.  Siedon d’Ghallanda (58)     This Dragonmarked member of the house of hospitality was in the Shadow marches (59) exploring an area said to have a magical tree.  Even stranger, the instructions specifically said for him to bring back a few leaves from the tree.  It took several favors with House Ghallanda and House Orien to get him here and as quickly as we did.

They were in a lab looking at the scroll given me and hard at work.  The Silver Flame was casting various blessing spells on the workers themselves.  It was very unorthodox.  Then it was done.  Then came the House Lyrandar (60).  They were to create a rainstorm that was centralized to the area of the mists and drown out the mists.

The rain was just beginning.  This must mean they have finished the formula.  “Where is she?!?” he grumbles out loud.

Then he hears a commotion.  Looking there are people rushing to a grate leading down.  “Get the Silver Flame NOW !!!” he commands and three separate runners leave him to locate the clerics.

As he arrives there are several guardsmen men on the ground.  They are curled up and not looking good.  Their skin is pale with patches of yellow.  They were exposed to the mists!

Slowly the members come up.  Leeya, her eyes are yellow and her hair wiry, Vander, gasping for air and not doing well.  Bora, also with yellow skin, insists on the others to be seen first.  Dura is next and seems fine (passed).  Donnerson finally comes up.  He is obviously infected.  His skin is pale, his eyes yellow and he stares at the hands that help him up.

There is no sign of Mania.

The Silver Flame members begin their enchantments on the survivors.  Some of them, especially Donnerson, look to be in pain.  He requires being held down.  Shortly all is calm.  The rain still falling.  It is a driving rain, designed to wash away the horrors that were set onto the city of Sharn.

Hundreds were infected and killed in the past few days.   Innocent people.  

“You should go and talk to her.”

“Huh?   Oh you Glyder.  And just what are you talking about our mystery man.?”  Kim looks at the gnome trying to figure him out.  Looking at him, the gnome seems… older and more mature somehow…

“She loves you and wants your acceptance.   Go to her …. Tell her you care.”  And with that the Gnome turns and walks away to Kim’s right heading deeper into the city.

Kim ponders this for a moment.  There is something about that gnome that he both likes and distrusts.  He looks up and far away, on the other side of the adventurers he can see Glyder watching within the crowd.  “How….”  Kim begins to wonder how he got that far to his left when Nadia approaches him.

“There is something to him.  A secret.”  She answers after habitually scanning his mind for thoughts.

“Out of my head Mindbender!” shouts the dwarf as he raises his mental shields.  “I want to see my granddaughter now and no assassin spy mindbender is going to stop me.”  And thus he storms off very quickly away from her.  She watches him with renewed interest.


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 24
“Aftermath”

One day has passed.

The six adventurers rest under the watchful eye of the halflings of Jorasco and the Silver Flame.   Donnerson and his men are given a leave of absence as well.   Though not treated as city heroes they also are given recognition for doing their jobs so well.  A moment of silence has been ordered for the dead and grieving by King Boranel (61).  Not wishing to miss an opportunity for recognition and a reason to throw a large party Celyria ir’ Tain (62) has begun setting up a party for the heroes of Sharn.  Strangely enough, Kim Elderich has become very quiet during this time.  Most would expect him to try to steal some of the spotlight but has not.

Epilogue one: Elderich Family

Dura is caught day dreaming when there is a knock at her door.  She refuses to answer it as there have already been three reporters and several florists that day already.  No, instead she is day dreaming about the recent events.  The undead.  The foe behind it.  Her new friends.

So caught up in her inner thought, she doesn’t hear the click of a key in the lock.  The opens and closes quietly and it is only when a ring covered pudgy hand softly touches her arm.  “AHHHH!” She exclaims.

“Hello gran’ daughter.  I did not mean to startle you.”  Kim Elderich walks to a chair near by and stares at, as if deciding if it was safe to sit in it or if it may present some sort of unseen danger.  “You have been busy.”

“Yes Gran’ Kim.  It has.  What brings you here?”

“I own this apartment.  Do I need a reason to come to it?”

“No.  I’m just…..  This isn’t like you.  Is there something wrong?   Do you need help?”

He sighs and sits down gently allowing his wide bulk to slowly sink into the Aundairian made chair.  “Hmmmm  Comfortable.”

Dura watches him, her eyes begging for him to get on with it.  Though she knows he loves her, he has always been distant.  He was always too busy with his schemes of grandness to ever take time to see her…. Unless he needed her help.  “What brings you to Sharn then?”

“I…. Nothing much.  I am merely traveling about looking into my various projects and other activities I fund.”

“Anything interesting?”

He fidgets briefly like a child caught his hand in the cookie jar then smiles.  “My Kyber Crawler is almost complete.  I am looking for a crew to act as guards to the professors that I have employed to travel within it.”

Here we go she thinks to herself.   He wants her to go and watch over his project while he does something of more interest to him.

“I unexpectedly bumped into an old friend of mine.  She was attacked by the diseased people but another group protected her.  I have asked them to go.  They agreed.”

“That is wonderful gran’ Kim.  But you didn’t come here to tell me that.”

“No.  I did not,” He looks at the plants from Talenta Plains including the cacti from the Blade Desert he bought just for this apartment,  “.…. may not see you again.  At least for a long time.”

Dura listens.  He has a habit of not being in touch for months at a time.   She remains patient for him to say whatever he believes he needs to.

In a rush and with a brightness in his eyes that startles her Kim quickly says, “ I am on something big!   Possibly the biggest thing I have ever researched and sought to attain.”

“Tell me more.  Is there danger involved?”

“Danger…. Yes.  Many groups seek the same items and I fear look to misuse the artifacts.  I have a group seeking it now.  They will need to go to Xen’drik.  I…I will be going to Xen’drik also to join them.”  He waddles his large frame to the edge of the chair and holds out his arms in a pleading manner.  “There is so much I want to tell you.  So much I must tell you.   But so little time.”

“Then begin with the most important.”

“I would like you to travel back to our ancestral home.  I want you…. To know more about your family…. Your clan… your history.”

Silence

“I know enough already.   We are it.  We are the last of the Elderich family.”

Kim can not look at her in the eye suddenly.  A forlorn look washes over his face.  “Please promise me you will go.”   

She thinks about it.  She thinks about the new unwanted fame she has in Sharn.  “Very well gran’ Kim.  I’ll go.”

A wide broad smile crosses his face.  His eyes sparkle more than the ruby earring he wears.  He gets up and begins to leave.  With his hand on the latch to leave he stops and pauses.  He thinks about what the strange gnome said to him.  “There is something else I need to say.  Something more important than even that.   No matter what I have done in the past, present or even in the future…   I… I love you Granddaughter.  You made me proud yesterday.”   That said he abruptly leaves.

Dura stares at the door and wonders what has brought this on.  What has he gotten himself into now and what awaits her in the Mror Holds.

Epilogue Two:  Mania’s Curse

The sewer is quiet.

The undead are destroyed.  The living are hiding.  And the others…. Are also staying out of harms way.

Mania is tired.  He has been burned, stabbed, crushed, poisoned and many other things in the past few days.  He is hungry.

In the past he has fed mainly on vermin.  Rats mostly.  Occasionally a street worker or the such.  But now he wants to feed.   He left the group mainly because his urges were becoming stronger.   He …. Was ashamed of this.  He has never wished he were normal more than now.   But of course if he was normal he could not have destroyed the mist creating the undead horde.

He searches for a specific secret passageway.  One used by the slavers of Darguun.  He hates them and has decided to feed on some goblinoids.  

But then what?

Epilogue Three:  The evil behind it all

The dark figure gazes at his crystal globe.  His black hands and fingernails play over the smooth surface of the glass globe looking at half- vampire as he hunts down a fleeing hobgoblin.  The images twist and churn an apartment appears.  The mage is here.  She is talking to a dark clad man.  They seem to be fighting then stop and hold each other.  She is crying and sobs onto his chest.  The look on his face is dark and filled with anger.

“So much confusion.  So much Chaos.   It is a shame they do not work for me.  I know not how they came up with a means to neutralize my magics so quickly but it provides excellent entertainment.  The rare sweet emotions….. the uncertainty… the mayhem.”

The completely black thin and gaunt figure leans back into his chair.  An eerie smile crosses his face.  New plans and schemes cross his mind.  Many of them involve these seven heroes.


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 25
“Celebration”

The flying coaches slowly rise from the Central Bridge region of Sharn and rise towards Skyway a large floating island where the rich of the rich live to look down on the rest of Sharn.  People shout for joy and appreciation as the parade progresses.  Within the several cars are politicians, city workers, nobles and Dragonhouse members looking to bask in the glory of victory.  Within decorated cars are the royal coaches surrounded by law enforcing Sky Mages (63) Also are cars with Donnerson and some of his men and finally the six adventurers that have been played up as the heroes of the city.

From down below, a seventh figure watches them.  Still shaken from giving into his baser needs, Mania waves and smiles along with the crowd.  His thoughts are his and his alone. 

They spiral around Morgrave University going under some bridges and over others.  Magical lights and effects are given off in signs of gratitude.  Then finally the parade shoots up to Skyway.  They level out over the southern section referred to as Azur and travel north to the section referred to as Brilliant.  The Tain Manor is the final destination.  Royalty and the rich of several nations have already arrived to greet the heroes and watch the spectacle.  Some hope to enter the “Heroes Ball” even though it is an invite only dance and celebration.

Hovering above the world, the hero’s car awaits its turn to disembark.   From here, they can see all of Sharn’s tower tops and the Dagger river.  Sail ships are anchored off shore in the Hilt.  It seems like the entire world is celebrating.   So why are the heroes so glum?

Vander watches the griffin hover with a guard on its back.   He wonders if the creature understands any of this.  Bora looks out and sees a flying mage whom smiles at her and waves.  He tries to mouth something to her.  I…. Love….. then some of the Sky Mages arrive to pull him aside and back to the mainland below.  She smiles and thinks how this is nothing like her home within the narrow valleys of the Demon Wastes. Leeya is smiling ear to ear.  She enjoys the attention, the glamour and the regalness the events.  But those close to her know she is in deep thought.  Aura is aware of it and knows what troubles her.  Her husband returned from a mission for the state.  He was not happy with her actions.  She is uncertain what to do or even if she is expected to do anything.  But anything is better than this display she is expected to go along with.  Both she and Vander refused to give up their armor.  They merely had it cleaned and shined.  Dura absent-mindedly waves to the ground as the air coach begins to lower itself.  Her grandfather has never been so…. Open to her.  What prodded him into talking to her?  Why was it so important for him to speak to her.  Why go home?  And Incarnum.…  No discernable emotion can be seen behind his glass eyes and metal face.  He watches and absorbs it all.  The whole time wondering how mankind has made it so far in life.

They finally reach the red carpet where the ships are disembarking.  The Tain Manor is large with shifting images of past events magically portrayed on stain glass.  Everything here speaks of power and wealth.  Even the earth for the potted plants was rumored to have been flown in from the Talenta Plains.  The pots are from primitive tribesmen of dark skin (64) that live in Xen’drik.  As rehearsed, each person waits until the elf calls out a name with a quick and wondrous depiction of his or her role in the Undead Epidemic.  Mania is left out.

The six of them slowly walk down the carpet to a gauntlet of people.  Each hold out their hands to shake and give a quick word of thanks.  The people are ambassadors, Dragonmarked house leaders and politicians that were not invited to the party.

As they enter the main building they walk down a hallway with portraits of past Tain family leaders.  Each of the half-elves looks regal and all-powerful and confident.  Incarnum wishes to study each painting and read the blurb below giving the proper name and notable deeds.  After his third one Vander and Bora take him by each arm and lead him down to double doors.  Leeya takes a deep breath and forces a smile on her face.  The others try but can not pull it off.  None of them consider themselves to be heroes.  They went about the sewers like children and nearly got themselves killed.  Mania saved them.  He and Kim Elderich’s money and influence.

They can just hear a caller on the other side giving new descriptions of the heroes and their deeds.  Then the doors creak open and a thunderous roar of approval and cheers come rushing out.  The caller motions for them to step into the ballroom.  Hundreds of people, all the most respected and richest within Sharn and Breland are there wearing their best dresses and suits.  A live band of elven musicians play a marching tune.  Halflings from Ghallanda prepare food and drinks with little notice.  A large table has been set up where the Tain family would normally sit.  Instead, they are standing and also applauding the arrival of the heroes.  

The heroes arrive at the table and turn and wait for the final guests.  Royalty.

The King has not come but his son has as well as some wards.  He is applauded also but nearly as much as the six adventurers.

Discreetly, Celyria ir’Tain places a magical leaf into her mouth.  After letting it dissolve into her mouth and onto her tongue she waves for silence.  It comes slowly.  Then with a magically boosted and commanding voice she welcomes one and all.  Most will forget what she had to say by the next day but will remember how charmingly wonderful and poetic it was.  Then she herself sits and all begin to murmur amongst themselves.  Vander nearly backhands a halfling that thought he could move his helmet from the table.  He doesn’t even ask Aura for her helmet that she still insists on wearing.  The halflings are especially uncertain at what to do for the warforged.  He doesn’t eat nor drink.  He has no concept of comfort beyond not taking damage.  They decide to merely smile at him and concentrate on the others.

The food consists of the best from the countries of Breland, Aundair and Karrnath.  The Dragonmarked house of entertainment- House Phiarlan (65) provides a show that even brings a smile to Vander.  This show ends and there is time for mingling and dancing while the next show prepares to give its performance.  As expected, many are drawn to the table of Tain to speak with the family and the heroes.  Guards allow some but few to approach the table.  

When they do they are introduced.  A tall woman of possible elven blood and a tall elf approach the table.  They are introduced as Mistress Muy (66) and Major Tunnard Gray (67).  They are polite and gracious to the heroes but Aura is still bothered by them.  She senses something is incorrect, unnatural about them.  Risking insult, she speaks up.

“Major.  For an elf you seem to have a very Karrnathian name.  It is most unusual.”

The elf turns slowly in a way that is intimidating.  “I was found as a baby by a Karrnathi adventurer within the jungles of Xen’drik.  I take no offense at taking his name when I knew not what my birth name was.”  He explains how he should be going, there are others to see and excuses himself.  The woman he travels with also excuses herself.

“Who was THAT?!?” Dura also laughs out loud at their ridiculous manner.  

“If I may, that was Major Tunnard Gray.  He is very rich and well set from his sales of dragonshards from Xen’drik.  The woman I have seen a few times.  I hear she is… promiscuous.” A halfling server meekly adds.

“Good thing Mania did not come then.” Adds Bora thinking on how she had seen him eyeing the young women at the tavern several nights ago when their lives were much simpler.   

Another few persons of nobility introduce themselves to the heroes including Vurry d’Cannith (68) whom is quite curious about the crystal nodes that protrude from Incarnum’s outer shell.  He asks more questions than the warforged feels comfortable with.  He himself is uncertain at how he came to be.  Finally the music stops and the dancers and various people return to their seats. Celyria once more speaks up magically.  She introduces the next entertainment.  There is a hushed excitement throughout the crowd.  The heroes look at each other in bewilderment.  They have never heard of the Muse of Moonshadow (69).  Hearing also the word Valenar (70) they expect an elf to arrive.  They could not be any more wrong.

The doors open and out comes a brightly colored woman.  She appears to be part snake, part bird and part elf.  The scales and feathers have a blue-green glitter or sheen to them.  Her skin has an exotic copper tone color to it, which also seems to shine or glow gently.  She wears little to cover her chest and body but carries a golden harp.  Her large wings gently flap keeping most of her body off of the marbled floor as her tail topped off with feathers hypnotically slithers to and fro.  Magical balls of light follow her across the floor as the rest of the lights dim within the ballroom.  She stops about thirty feet from the table of the Tain and honored guests.  Then she begins to sing.

The song is magical. Celyria has a tear fall from her smiling face.  The song comes to an end and she bows.  There is an applause that may rival the one given the heroes then it becomes quiet once.  The Lillend bard clears her throat quietly and begins to strum the harp once more as she begins her new song.  I can not ever capture its magic, some say there is magic intertwined within the song that makes it this way; this is roughly what it had to say.



Six heroes and one came to Sharn, each with their own mysteries and riddles to be solved. These seven came together to enjoy the things the great city of Sharn has to offer.  When the great city was threatened they answered the call.  They battled the unnatural ones and stopped the False one from victory.  These seven saved all, they saved nobility, they saved the poor, they saved the innocent and they saved the less than innocent.  They saved the Great City.  

Who are these seven.  A mage with a fascination for things terrible.  A barbarian seeking the evil of her home outside of her home.  A cleric seeking truth of her god and her family.  A warrior whom is noble but never far from evil and the danger it brings, a paladin whom outshines all other paladins and seeks the past, present and future, a creature not dead nor alive that lives life rather than succumb to it, a warforged that brings the outside world to the inside.  

Who are these heroes?  Who are these seven?  They are the Siberys Seven.



She finishes and seems to sag a bit.  There is little doubt that magic was at work here.  She did more than sing praise to the adventurers.  She came to touch and know each of them, including the secret and hidden member.  She seemed to hint at knowing things about each of them.  Things unknown or denied by each of them.  The things that are either missing or broken within each of them.

It is a full five seconds from when she finishes the song before there is a weak clap of hands then as if awakening everyone, a thunderous roar begins that ultimately could be heard outside of the great hall.

And this folks and readers, is how the Siberys Seven were formed, not in tavern after all, but through a song that shown a kindred between them, and may have begone a bond.

It is now after midnight and the ball is beginning to breakup.  The older people are first to go.  Then certain political leaders and ambassadors.  Eventually the heroes begin to leave.  They discuss much and try to decide where to go next.  Dura mentions her need to return home.  All but Leeya agree.  Her husband has returned from work afar and she wishes to spend time with him.  There are soft giggles at the interpretation of these words.

She is dropped off first.  She waves goodbye then faces the ground for a long 5 seconds then turns to enter the tower where her apartment is.  From a balcony two towers away a lone figure clad in black watches.  His thoughts deep and secret.  

The others arrive at the Elderich penthouse and they go inside.  They too are watched.  The man dressed in crimson and silver clings to wall under a bridge.  Crimson Silver watches.  The guardian of Sharn has renewed hope for the city.  He then seemly drops out of sight, gone.


----------



## megamania

SEGMENT 26
“Dangerous Incentive”

Mania stared at the stars and then at the four moons that were out this night.  Bored, he turned and walked through the rooms from the balcony he had stood on.  He re-locked the front door so that the sleeping occupants would never know he was there.   He walked down the stairs to the exit then crossed a bridge to another landing.  He looked up at the one tower a final time and whispered a short curse before walking again into the deeper shadows on the levels below.

Though the clubs and taverns were open, it was quiet.  The fear of the undead was not yet forgotten.  A few women working the streets came to him as he walked.  He would allow his eyes to glow and they were quick to return to their stairs and alleyways. He was in no mood.

He wanted to be with his new friends.  They had excepted him, which had never happened before.  Even the paladin did.  But most importantly, the mage did.  There was something about her…. Something enchanting but also dark and dangerous.  Could undead love?  Another curse is let out.

He finds the doorway that enters the sewers where he lived.  How long has he lived here?  How long has he hid from the world and also from the world below?  Coming to a stop before a door with no handles, he pushes in on a brick and reaches in to pull a combination of levels.  The door opens and he stops.   Someone was here!

“Hello …. Evil creature.”

Mania turns slowly and spots a man holding a crossbow wearing a cloak that shielded him from his dark vision.  

“I wondered if you guys would ever come to visit me.”  Mania says as he looks for other Silver Flame agents.   Seeing none he steadies himself.  He stares into the young man’s eyes.  “I have no weapon on me.  And I mean no harm.  I merely want to go home.”

The young man’s brow wrinkles as he realizes too late what the vampire is doing.  “I…. Can not….”

“Release him by the light of the Silver Flame!” declared an older man.

Mania creases his brow in pain and discomfort.  “Time to go.”  And he leaps backward into his room and closes the door.  

“Hurry!  He will escape!”  Using a magical wand, a third knight opens the door.  Inside a trap door is open and the half-vampire has escaped.  “Find him.  He must not escape.”

He watches them from under his table as the three knights leap down into the trap door to follow.  Once down he quickly races to the door, slams it shut and locks it.  “Enjoy the chute since the bottom leads to a known slime pit."

He sighs and sits down on the door.  A long of depression and unease rests on his face.  He looks around his ruined room.  He hears something below him.  The knights have somehow stopped their fall and are looking to climb back up.  The lock pops open magically the door bumps.  Frowning, the rogue leaps off and exits the room.  He closes the door and reaches into the secret compartment where the levers are.  He purposely bends and breaks a few levels to disable the door and disappears into the darkness.

The knights are getting closer everytime.  Looking up to a rain chute, he sees the morning sun is coming.  The sun doesn’t kill him but makes him weaker.  Much weaker.  He decides to venture into it.  Maybe he can see his friends.  They will make him feel better.

It takes much longer to reach the Elderich penthouse as a normal mortal than as a supernatural creature.  He finds himself tired.  Not in need of blood kind of tired but physically tired.  He had almost forgotten what it was like.  He sees Leeya ahead of him.  He rushes to catch up with her.  She has a duffel bag and two pouches with her.  “Hi” he calls out.  No reaction.

He reaches her and smiles.  She sniffles a bit and says hello.  She has been crying.  

From the Elderich penthouse Aura looks from her private room and sees them.  Each is holding the other.  An Embrace.  Rigid with emotion she watches them before stopping and calling her ectoplasmic skin to sheath her glow.  She gets the rest of her armor on … always watching them.

A sky coach arrives shortly even as Mania and Leeya walk up the bridge leading to the base of the penthouse section.  Dura packs a few things and speaks to the keeper of the penthouse when she or Kim is away.  Leeya and mania join them as they leave.

The sky coach flies to a tower with several airships attached to it.  One ship is destined to the Mror Holds.  A small crew along with three passengers awaits them.  The captain hails them-

“Oye!  Welcome to my ship!  All welcome the Siberys Seven!”

“The who seven ?” questions Mania.

“We’ll tell you later once we are away.” Says Dura

“Away.   Away sounds good.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS 

SEGMENT 027
“Slow ride to the Holds”

DM NOTE:  This Segment was done about 3 years ago with my kids (Stab = Tim and Cathy is herself with myself playing the dwarf).

Olarune 28, 999
One of two known air ships owned by Kim Elderich begins to leave Sharn.  Several groups are on board.  The Siberys Seven members get the best rooms.  A large warforged and two others have a room.  They also played a part in the zombie infestation.  Also on board are three merchants that are getting off in Aundair (71).  Kim Elderich seems to appear out of no where along with his personal bodyguard- Ore (72) an awakened Iron Golem.

Kim welcomes his granddaughter Dura and seems very happy.  He leaves her to talk to the captain.  The members break up into smaller groups to watch the world fly by as the ship soars high overhead following the Dagger River which both Wroat (Breland’s capital) and Sharn are built by.  Bora watches the many seagulls fly below the airship as a young lady walks up to her.

“Hello.  My name is Cathy (73).  We are going to Kim’s home.”

Bora turns and smiles at the young woman.  Based on her appearance, Bora guesses this young woman to be a novice adventurer.  “I am Bora.  I too find myself going to the Elderich home.”

“Were you in Sharn when the zombies attacked?”

“Yes.  Many believe we stopped it.  Yourself?”

“Yes.  We helped a woman survive the attacks by the creatures.  She introduced us to Kim whom has hired us to assist some of his friends.  He called it a Khyber Crawler.  Do you know what that is?”

“I don’t have the faintest idea but if Kim has anything to do with it, it will be fantastical and amazing I am sure.”  Bora smirks at her own comment.

Elsewhere, the very large warforged with a falchion walks over to Incarnum.  “Hello.  I am Stab (74).  I am a warforged fighter.  Are you a magic user?”

Incarnum slowly turns away from watching a sailing ship on the river to face the warforged.  He finds himself looking up at the man-made warrior.  “I am Incarnum.  I…. Do not know what I am but I am what I am.”   Stab waits for an easier answer.  With none forthcoming he reintroduces himself.  “I am Stab.  I will be working for Kim Elderich.  I get to be a guard on the Khyber Crawler.”

Cathy has left the barbarian from the Demon Wastes and sees a well-dressed woman whom appears to be a mage.  “I am Cathy.”

“Hello Cathy.  I am Leeya.  Are you going to the Mror Holds?”

“Yes I am.  What were you looking at?”

Leeya looks over the railing again and sighs.  “I was looking at the water.”

Vander and Dura are talking about the mountains of the Holds when Cathy walks over to them next.  After a quick introduction Dura relates to Vander how the young lady and her friends saved the life of a friend of Kim’s.  When asked about the Crawler Dura laughs.  “Is that what you have been hired for?  Well then you are in for an adventure.  The Khyber Crawler is something my grand father has been working on for some time with House Cannith and a group of Gnome elementalists.  My understanding is the craft is linked to an earth elemental and can phase into the earth.  He hopes to use it to explore some caverns he recently located.”

“Awesome.” Says the young adventurer.  

The young adventurer tries to get Vander to talk but only gets a hard nod of his head as replies.  Taking the hint, she leaves them to themselves.

“That was kinda rude Vander.  She meant no harm.”

“Kid is too young to be going underground.  Kim has so little sense of what is right or wrong that it often bothers me.  Sorry.  I know he’s your family but it is true.”

“I won’t argue the fact.  He has often done some wonderful and amazing things but he never stops to question them.  In the case of the recent events in Sharn that was good.  But he has screwed up in the past.”

“His money corrupts him.”

Dura stares ahead and absent-mindedly nods her head with a soft “aye” and losses herself in thought and memories.

Aura watches Stab stare at the roaring fire elemental that powers the airship (75).  She doesn’t see Cathy walk up to her.

“Is that your skin?  It looks…. Not real.   Is it magic?”

Aura snaps out of her thoughts and looks at the young adventurer.  “Hello.  I am Aura.  And yes, this is protective magic that I use to protect my real skin.  Who are you?”

“Cathy.”

Below deck, Mania sits quietly in the corner of the room.  His unique nature allows him to be in the sunlight but he doesn’t like it.  Too much sun upsets his stomach and gives him a headache.  Using his keen ears he tries to listen in on the merchants next to his room.  They are dealers of Dragonshard (76) magical items.  

The ship passes over Wroat at night.  The lights of the capital create a beautiful mosaic design.  Looking at them, Cathy and Leeya try to “connect the dots” and make shapes of animals out of them.  

Over the next few days they pass over the mountains of northern Breland and enter Thrane.  In the distance, dark swirling gray mists can be seen.  The Mournlands (77).

As Cathy leaves to talk to Torg (78), their dwarven clerical friend, Bora and Aura come over.  “It is becoming very cold.  Is it because we are so near the Mournlands?” asks Aura.

“No.  It is something else.  The winds carry a magical cold.  It seems to be coming from the west (79).”

Bora looks west.  “I wonder if the cold reaches my home.”

“You miss home,” observes Aura, “You said it was located in the Demon Wastes (80).  Is it true, there are demons and fiends roaming free there?”

“For the most part- yes.  My tribe and others try to contain them from leaving there and entering the forests of Eldeen but it is hard.”

The ship continues north then turns east once in Karrnathi (81) airspace.  Dark strongholds and fortresses dot the landscape mixed in with the forests and deep valleys.  The ship is forced to rise higher as it reaches the Ashen Spires and the forests give way to fields.  Finally after 8 days of flying, the ship reaches the border of Karrnath and the Mror Holds within the southern Iron Root Mountains.

The air ship follows a series of glowing rocks in a line that marks the Lightning Rail (82) line.  The rail leads to Krona Peak, the capital of the dwarven nation.

The ship stops here allowing the merchants to disembark.  The Siberys Seven members notice many dwarves seem to sneer at the Elderich ship.  It is obvious he is not very popular with his fellow dwarves.

Mania, making a rare appearance on the deck of the ship, pops up.  He looks weak as if airsick.  “Warm reception.”

“My grandfather has always been an outcaste with the dwarves of Mror Holds.  They distrust him and feel he may bring harm to them.”

Leeya stares at the large lake between the mountain ranges.  She looks ashen also.

Her friends do not notice it as they continue to discuss the dwarves and Kim. 

“Why are the dwarves here so unhappy with your grandfather?” asks Aura.

“Many of the locals here distrust him and his money.  Our family was always wealthy but nothing like today.  Many wonder where the money came from.  Some fear he stole it from someone here and it can’t be proven.” Dura answers with a bit of depressed calm.  “It’s something I don’t think about much.”

“Wouldn’t the money and riches be missed if stolen?” comments Bora.

“Only if the money was checked on regularly.  There are legends here involving a lost clan.  Some feel he stolen their money somehow.  Dwarves have no issues with exploration and salvaging lost empires gold unless it is a dwarven ruin.  Many feel Kim has stolen the legendary Noldrunhold treasury (83).”

“Noldrunhold?” asks Aura

“The powerful mining clan.” Enters Leeya.  “It is believed they accidentally entered a tunnel used by fiends or angered the Orcs of these mountains and were wiped out hundreds of years ago.”

“You know of them?  You never cease to amaze me Leeya.   Yes, the two leading causes involve the Lords of Dust (84) and the Jhorash’tar (85) .”  She lowers her voice when saying the name of the dangerous orc tribe.  My father and grandfather knew several of the clan before they just disappeared.  It is said the slain clan now haunts the mines.”

“ooooooOOOOOooooOOoo” mocks Mania, “Ghosts.   Gotta love it.”

“Be nice.  The dwarves are superstitious and fear the undead.  Karrnath used undead against them when they broke away during the war,”

The ship slowly lifts off again and goes south along the ridges of the mountains.  It is another day before they reach the Elderich home.  It is a basic looking mine with a few built-in balconies over looking the valley that makes up much of the Mror Holds.  Also visible is a large stone wall with a ramp leading down the mountain face.   At the top of the ramp is a large item shaped like a Lightning Rail car, the Khyber Crawler.

Stab, Torg and Cathy watch it with glee.  Cathy especially is looking forward to it.  Stab comments about he hopes they see action and the dwarven cleric looks on only nodding as a reply to his two friends comments.

The ship stops and they disembark.  An usually short dwarf and a top-heavy warforged wait for them.  “Hooch! (86)” calls out Dura as she spots them.  She runs down the gangplank and gives him a big hug.  

“Hee hee…. Welcome home child.  Come. Come and lets go inside and talk about your adventures in the City of Towers.”

Everyone goes except for Leeya who hesitates.  She looks out onto the valley at the large river that leads into the Mirror Lake (87).  A look of fear and concern haunts her eyes.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS 

SEGMENT 029
“Elderich Complex”

“Whoa-Ahhh!   I wish I was there to beat on some zombies meself!” hollers out the buzzed dwarf named Hooch.  

Hooch is the caretaker of the Elderich clan tunnels and complex.  He is untidy and often smells of strong drink but is friendly and caring.  Generally he is there alone except for the Security Guard- a warforged named Overbite (88).  He is so named due to his enlarged jaw that often is used as a weapon.  He has two pet construct dogs, or Iron Guardians that he trains to aid in his work.  He and his dogs, Lockjaw and K-9 (89) both watch silently as everyone eats and drinks late into the night.

Bora has taken it apon herself to outdrink the dwarf.  Her eyes look glassy but she still remains awake.  Aura and Incarnum watch with mixed reactions. Dura is buzzed and snorts through her nose.  Vander stares at his mug deciding if he can drink more or be ill.  Mania is keeping pace with Bora and Hooch but due to his unique nature, the strong drink is not affecting him much. Leeya …. Well she is ….smashed.

“An thens Duras drops ‘nto the hole wan’ing a figh with the snakeperson.  SPLOOSH! SPLASH!  Shes all wut’”  Leeya exclaims while interrupting Dura’s retelling of their adventures.  Leeya leans forward to touch Dura arm and instead over balances and falls out of her chair with a series of thuds.  Vander looks down at her and smiles then proceeds to have more drink after all.  

It is another five minutes after finishing the tale that Leeya begins to snore loudly from under the table.  Everyone laughs including Vander whom holds his drink close to his chest.

“Hooch… is this your private stock drink?” asks Dura.

“Yup.”

“Ah…. Good.  Cause I’m seeing double after a mere… ,” Dura stops to count the drinks on her fingers, “…four drinks.   I was afraid my tolerance was getting low.”

Bora blasts out a belch that pushes her hair away from her face.   Everyone laughs again.

“I wish Kim was here.  He needs to let it all out over some drink.   He is …. Caught up with life.” Says Hooch as he tries to stop laughing.

Wishing for a serious tone to be established to the late night gathering, Aura changes the subject.  “Where is Kim Elderich?  He seems to never stay anywhere for long.”

“Heeeee-yo!   That izz right.   Kim, he a busy dwarf for sure.  Between the Khyber Crawler, Siberys Heir and the Creatio….ahhhh  exploration he is busy.”  Hooch tries to change the subject again.  “Where you guys going next?”

“Siberys Heir?   What is that?” Asks Dura as she tries to focus on one of the now three Hooches before her.

“Did I say Siberys Heir?  I meant ….something else.  Heeheehee.”  He tries to belch silently then re-asks where the group is going next.

“I believe it is time to call it a night Hooch.” Says Overbite.  “The young men and women before us seem to be done in.  He looks at Vander whom seems to have fallen asleep holding his mug to his chest.  A silly smirk on his face.

Bora stumbles over to where Leeya collapsed and picks her up easily.  She stumbles towards the rooms set up for them.  

“You okay Vander?” asks Mania.   No answer.  

“Leave him.  He’ll be alllrighty right there.” Answers Hooch.

The women go to their rooms except for Aura whom has her own room.  The others get up to go to their rooms leaving Hooch, Overbite and Incarnum.

“You are a most talkative person there Incarson.  Even for a warforaged. Urrmmmm.” Hooch says as he gathers up the mugs left behind.

“I find listening to people I learn more than talking to them.”

“Hee….. I thinks the ‘forged may be right there.  What say you Overbite?  Listening better than talkin’?”

“Emotions and Interaction are strange concepts for many of us.” He answers.  “Emotions rule most of the races.”

“Ehhhh I always thought it was sex and money.”  Hooch answers slyly. 

Deciding their conversation wasn’t worth eases dropping on, Mania moves away.  His supernatural eyes scan through the dark hallways.  He has seen the dining hall, the greeting rooms, the trophy rooms and the guestrooms but he has yet to travel deeper into the complex.

He thinks about the reported millions in gold and artifacts Kim Elderich has hidden away.  Where is it?  How did he get it?  Never being one to ignore his inner questioning and curiosity, the ½ Vampire walks away.

It seems Hooch and Overbite are very secure in feeling no one would snoop, as most doors are unlocked and even open.  He enters a large hallway that has scratched in grooves on the floor.  The path leads to a large double door that he has never been beyond.  He goes there and pushes open the heavy door.  The sound of rushing water assaults his ears.  Being limited in range of sight, he wanders out from the door following the grooves on the stone floor.  The grooves lead to a rail bridge.  Mines he thinks.  The grooves are from heavy ore filled carts from the old days.

He walks up to the railed bridge and spots rushing water that falls into a deep chasm.  The bridge disappears into the darkness that is beyond his limits of nightvision.

“It is rude to skulk around in a guest’s home.”

Mania turns and sees Overbite and his two construct dogs.  “Meant no harm.  I can’t sleep.”

“Guessed as much.   You strike me as a creature of the night.”

“You could say that.  Where does the bridge go?” Mania says looking out over the waterfalls.

“To the other side.  It is not safe beyond these waterfalls.”

“Really?  Did the Noldrun have a waterfall?”

“You go too far.   I can see why Kim likes you.”

Mania is silent as he tries to figure out what he meant by that.   “So what is so dangerous over there?”

“ Years ago we were invaded from some under ground.  Fiends from Khyber.  We fought them back but they still lurk around in the darkness.”

“What were they looking for?”

“What do any evil creature want?  Come.  We need to return and I will bar this door again.”

Mania walks back wondering if the Khyber Crawler and this have any connection.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

Leeya murmurs in her sleep.  Her face shows a look of fear.  “no…. the people….. oh the people…..” she tosses and churns under her covers.  Bora looks up from her bed.  She doesn’t remember going to bed. “No…..    the people will die……”  Leeya rolls over and reaches up to the ceiling.  “NO!” and she bolts upright.  Bora falls out of her bed and remains still.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =  = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

Hooch sits and stares at his holey socks.  He looks up to the mirror and looks at his reflection.  “The things one must do to save the world.” He says.  There is a knock at his door.  “whoa-ho- enter.  Its unlocked.”

Overbite walks in.  “I found Mania snooping.”

“He is a young man rogue that doesn’t sleep.  Not surprising.”

“He was at the bridge on the waterfall.”

“What of Dura?  Kim’s grand daughter?”

“Asleep.”

“Good.   She has quite the day tomorrow.  Many of them will have quite the day.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS 

SEGMENT 030
“Curiosity”

CLANG!   CLANG!

Dura walks quickly to the sounds of sword fighting.  It is coming from the old rail room.  She opens the door and sees Bora and Vander practicing swordship.  They are very evenly matched.  Mania is watching them.

“Have you seen Leeya?” asks Dura.

“Nope.   Say Dura- what is beyond those doors?”  He points to the locked huge doors he had ventured beyond the night before.

“Mines mainly.  There is also some old research rooms from my ancestors.”

“Strange location for mines…. Next to research rooms.” Prods the rogue.

“There is a bridge that crosses over two great endless waterfalls that were formed when the bottomless lake was split in two. Hundreds of years ago.  There are mines there that were once filled with dragonshards.  When they were mined out we build other rooms there.  Most of my ancestors were adventurers and magic researchers.”

“Ever go there?”

“Hooch always thought the bridge was too dangerous to cross.  It is in dire need of repairs or outright replacement.”

“Kim has the money to do that.  Why has he not repaired or built a new one?”

“He always found excitement outside of here.  He rarely ever stays here.  I guess that is why I tend to go to other places also.  It gets boring here.”

“Oh.” He answers absently.  His curiosity growing with every second.   Why does Hooch not want him there.   Does he not trust me?   Hee.  Mania lays back against the stone wall thinking about it some more.

Dura goes to the private room Aura has requested.  She knocks on the door gently. “Aura?”

“Yes?”  

Dura notes the light under the door.  Just how many candles does one need to pray by? She wonders.  “Have you seen Leeya?”

“She said something about finding a library.”

“Thankyou.,” Dura pauses for a moment.  “Is everything okay?”

“Yes thankyou.”

Dura leaves thinking there is FAR more to the paladin than she is allowing the others to know.  Even for a paladin, she is quiet and always wears that magical facemask.   Is she horribly scarred? Was she just born ugly?  Is she human?  She moves away.  The library Leeya spoke of must be Kim’s which may not be a good idea…. Even for a mage.

It takes about five minutes to reach the room.  She thought it was locked but maybe Hooch forgot.   She goes in finds Leeya sipping wine and reading a black leather covered book.  “Hello Leeya.  Whatcha doing?”

A moment or two goes by.  “This is a fascinating book.   It talks about the Goblin nation.  It sounds marvelous but the writer seems to hint to troubles ahead.  I assume he means their civil wars and the invaders.”

“That would be my Grand Great Great grandfathers book.  He studied the Goblins and their society a great deal.”  She walks over and sits.  She waits a moment or two for Leeya to finish reading but when she doesn’t she leans over to read the title.  “T’gorn Variorum.”  

“Um-hum.”

“Leeya, can we talk for a moment?”

“Sure.” She puts the book down.  Dura can see a drawing that has a tentacled elf stepping out of a portal.  “What is it?”

“I wanted to talk to you.   About your nightmares.”

“oh.”  She takes another sip of wine.  “They are nothing.”

“But you have them almost nightly now.   What is it that scares you so much.”

Leeya pauses and stares at the cover of the book.  Her fingers feeling the ridges of the engraved letters of the book.

“As a child I nearly drowned in a fountain.  It traumatized me then.  I became very sick and had a high fever.  My parents had House Jorasco come to treat me.  I actually got worse for a few weeks and eventually went into a coma.  I came out of it and eventually got better.  Ever since then I dislike being IN water.”

“So you dream of drowning?”

“No.  I dream of OTHERS drowning.”

“Others?  Like whom?”

“Strangely enough, dwarves mainly.”

“That is odd.   We don’t like water much.  I doubt it means anything.”

“I would normally agree except for the valley we flew by…. It looked familiar.  It was in one of my dreams.”

“Mirror Lake was in your dreams?”

“Yes”

“We live in the mountains and underground.  We don’t live on boats or stilts like the orcs in the Shadow Marches.  They are just dreams.”

Leeya looks uncertain and shaken.  Dura gives her a hug and then they change the subject.

Having become bored with show, Mania gets up and wonders about.  He likes this place but it is not the same.   Plus he worries that the Silver Flame will seek him here next.  He should be moving on.  Besides, he is hungry again.

Leaving them to their sparring match, he leaves and walks up the long hallway that leads to outside.  The great gates are open and Incarnum is standing at the gate.  Mania walks to him and looks out over the edge of the balcony.  He can see a river that leads to the great lake he saw earlier.  “Some view.”

The warforged says nothing but there is a hint of a nod given.

“Miss Sharn?”

Without facing the rogue- “It is simpler here.  Nature is easier to understand than the city and its people.”

“I wouldn’t say that.”

“Have you always lived in Sharn?”

“Nope.  I grew up in Sharn but I spent some time in Thrane before returning to Breland.”

“What brought you to Thrane?”

“I was looking for my family.”

“Do they live there?”

“My father does.  My mother died when I was born.”

Incarnum is quiet.  They he turns and stares intently at Mania.  “Born.  How does it feel?”

“Huh?   How should I know?  I wouldn’t know how……  You really don’t understand humans do you?”

The warforged stares at him waiting for an answer still. 

“I don’t know.  Generally we don’t remember things from such a young age.  I remember very little before the age of four.”  The painful sounds of battle and death rattle in the rogue’s memories.  “Too much to learn that is more important I guess.   Are we going to talk about god or love next?  I’m not good on those either.”

The warforged misses the joke and wonders if he does know love.

Laughing, Leeya gets up and leaves through a different door looking for a bathroom.  Instead she finds a room with an elegant bed, more shelves and curtains of a rich color.  “oh.”

“This is Kim’s room.   We really shouldn’t be here.  It’s his private room.”  Says Dura looking around.  Her eyes stop and concentrate on a painting on the far wall.  

“Who is it?”

“My grandmother and father.   I never knew he had this.”  Dura goes to it.  Her hands touching the bed and curtains as she goes.  The refined cloth and old memories resurface.  “I never knew my grandmother.  I understand she went through a portal while adventuring in Xen’drik and never returned.”

“She is beautiful.  And your father and mother?  I never hear you talk about them either.” Says Leeya as she sits on the bed and looks around the room.

“My mother disappeared on an adventure.  My father died from drawn out injuries from long ago.”

“What happened?”

“He was on a group that went to explore the Noldrun mines.  He never spoke about it much but he was lucky to escape but he slowly died from his injuries there.”

“It seems like your family never was much lucky at adventuring.  Why does Kim still do it?”

“Its in our blood.  Maybe that is what is bothering me so much.  I have been staying in Sharn for the past few years so as to “escape” from here.  Its not the same.”

“The halflings have a word for it.  Wanderlust.”

“owwww…. You said lust.”

The two best friends laugh then Dura suddenly stops.

“What… hahhah… what is it?”

“There is blood on the carpet.”

“So?” says Leeya whom leans over and sees nothing.

“Someone has tried to open this chest.” She points at the large chest sitting by the foot of the bed.

“I bet it was Mania- that sneak.”

“Speaking of lust……” jokes the dwarf.

“Hey-  I’m still married…sorta.”

“It’s been awhile.  I think that young stud is hangin’ around because of you.” Dura says as she knells down to inspect the lock to the chest.

“No.  He is running from something… or someone.”

There are a few moments of silence.  Leeya break s it out of boredom.  “What is in the chest?”

“I don’t know but Kim was hinting to something big was happening and he was acting very strangely… even for himself.”  Leeya can tell she is considering how to open the lock.

“Should we get Mania in here to attempt to open it?”

“He can’t.”

“I saw him with a set lock picks.  I think he could.”

“Nope.  It’s a magic lock.”

“Really!”  Leeya moves off of the bed to check this out.

“It has a built in needle.  To open it, one MUST be pricked.  Any rogue will see the needle and jam it thus keeping the lock from working.  The needle in truth is meant to prick you and get blood.  Magically it then knows if you are a family member.  If so, it opens.  If not, it doesn’t.”

“So open it.”

“It’s his stuff.  We shouldn’t.”

“I dare you.”

After a brief moment Dura smiles… “okay but if its something yucky we didn’t see it.”

She places her finger onto the lock where the needle is.  She gives a short and quiet ow and the lock pops open.

“Well?…. open it.”

Dura opens it and exclaims…..   oh Gran Kim….what have you done?”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS 

SEGMENT 031
“Siberys Heir”

“So you seek demons and an evil cult called the Lords of Dust?”  Vander asks as he wipes the sweat away from his brow.

“Yes.  The shamans of my clan saw visions that they would rise in other nations.  The demon lord of the undead – Orcus would be freed and attempt to reign over the world once more.”, Bora continues on- “No one knows where he is imprisoned, his followers nor even the Couatls knew.  Those that entombed him either died or were also trapped with him.”

“That would be a battle worthy only of the greatest warriors on the world.  If it would have to be, I would be honored to battle them with you.”

“The honor would be ours to fight with you.”  And she rises her fist up and motions for him to do so also.  Once he does, she gently punches his fist then motions for him to hit forearms.  “A warrior’s greetings from my clan.” She says with a smile.   

They turn into the dinning area and see Leeya and Dura dropping a handful of books and scrolls on the large table.  Bora walks up behind Leeya and looks over her shoulder.  “Looks like a map of a fortress”.

“It….  It is. A flying fortress.”

“Like Breland’s mobile fortresses?” asks Vander with interest.

“No.  Like an airship we rode on to come here.”

“Only much much larger” adds Dura.

“I am beginning to fear dreaming Dura.   As a child I dreamed often of such a ship.  My parents laughed it off.  Then the first air ships arrived for the military to use.  They didn’t laugh it off anymore.  The ship I dreamed of had two rings and traveled the entire world and into other planes.”

“There are two arms on the ship- see.” And Dura points to the fact there are two arms set at the side of the ship to contain two fire elements.  “The scope of this ship defies reason.”

“and cost.  When we were in Breland I had heard some of the captains speaking of sudden increases in the cost of Soar wood due to sudden demand that depleted supplies.  Soarwood is used to create the air borne elemental ships.” Adds Dura still.

Incarnum and Mania arrive. “Hooch and the warforged buddy of his are going into town.  Said we were in charge until they came back.”  Mania says then sees everyone has ignored him to look over a large map.  “What’s up?”

“Dura’s grandfather has been building a massive airship for something.” Says Bora.

“Looking at the ballista… I would say for warfare.” Notes Vander.

“He hates war.  He has those on for precautionary reasons.  Leeya, you said you dreamed he traveled the world and the planes.  Where?” asks Dura now looking at the small stack of books.

“Thick jungles with large temples.”

“Sounds like classic images of Xen’drik.” Adds mania smiling to the fact he added something to this conversation.  “But why do this if he was so busy with the Khyber Crawler?”

“He funded that project, he had interest in it but he didn’t do a lot with it.”

“What do the books say?” asks Bora.

“Siberys Heir”  Vander reads aloud.

“This book is the expenses involved and…… I doubt the Elderich family is still the world’s richest family.” Says Bora.  She hands the book to Dura.

“Gods…..”   Why?  Why? WHY!?!”  Her face is red in anger.  “Why do this Kim?!?  WHY!”  

Leeya looks up briefly after picking up the anger in Dura’s voice.

“This ….ship is causing a LOT of money and resources.   He has money but …..” Obvious concern is on her face.

Then they look up as there is a screech and the sound of something or someone tumbling near the doorway.  Suddenly several mutated short humanoids run into the room. “Give us your treasure!”

They look to each other then Vander and Bora pick up their weapons (though still unarmored), Leeya reaches to her fanny pack for a spell component and Mania shrugs his shoulders and kicks one suddenly.

Dura shakes her head and mumbles “what treasure…. It’s all gone.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS 

SEGMENT 031
“Intruders”

Aura’s arm was held up in front of her face.  She wasn’t wearing her plate armor but had her whole body covered with a green film.  She studied her hand as she slowly turned it.  She stopped turning her hand with the back of her hand facing her eyes.  She looked at and slowly the center of her hand began to lighten then even glow softly.  Her green film covered eyes blinked twice then she rapidly dropped her hand and looked to the door.  She could see a shadow of someone standing next to it.

“Who is…” but her question is cut off as someone quickly turns the handle and throws open the door.  An ugly creature with two mouths and four arms rushes in.  In broken common with sprinklings of goblinoid in it the creature snarls at Aura.  “Master wants treasure.  Anything else ours.  We wants ours.”  Without saying a word Aura leaps to her bed where her sword is hanging within its sheath and belt.  The creature holds several weapons including a small crud crossbow and it quickly raises the weapon and shots.

Both she and the creature call out in pain.  The small bolt strikes her shoulder and a burst of light escapes from the injury.  She withdraws her weapon even as the creature recovers from the shock.  Two more creatures hop into the room behind him as he attacks her with his mace.  She strikes him even as two small bolts scrap her exposed leg causing new lesser flashes of pure white radiance to explode out.  The green film closes around the bolts cutting off the light.

“I sense your evil.  You have done many evil things in your lives.   I will not shed a tear when I kill you and your evil master."” Within the cramped space of her private bedroom, Aura uses the bed and chair to hinder the creatures and attacks them as they climb.  The first creature loses a set of arms and dies cursing at her.   The other two laugh and giggle before going under the bed and around the chair to attack her from opposite sides.  She leaps onto the bed causing some discomfort to the creature under it.  

She kills the one on the chair as she stabs through chair back and creature in one powerful strike (near crit but max dam).  She takes another hit by a spiked mace in her leg.  The softness of the bed makes it hard for her to step away easily but does so.   As such she misses the creature as it attacks.  It swings to strike her foot but misses.  She quickly steps down onto the shaft of the spiked mace and the creature says “oh…” from one mouth and “crap” from the other as she drives her blade down into an open mouth.  The creature dies and slides off her blade.   “The others….!”   She grabs her shield and leaves the room in a hurry.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS 

SEGMENT 032
“Army of Thieves”

Then they look up, as there is a screech and the sound of something or someone tumbling near the doorway.  Suddenly several mutated short humanoids run into the room. “Give us your treasure!”

They look to each other then Vander and Bora pick up their weapons (though still unarmored), Leeya reaches to her fanny pack for a spell component and Mania shrugs his shoulders.

Leeya fumbles in her fanny pack….  “Where are my components?  She pulls out her fingers, which have crumbled paper and pebbles within them, only.  “Someone was in my pack!”  Incarnum moves quickly for a warforged and blocks the rush of the mutated short creatures as they round the table.  Bora picks up her falchion and smirks at the closest creature.  A double gulp is heard as it reconsiders running towards her.  However, the creatures behind it push it forward as the seven of them spill into the room.  Mania hops onto the tabletop.  Then begins to move towards Vander to help him.  Dura is still distraught over her discovery of what her grandfather has done with the family fortune.  Vander kills one quickly then steps up to the next one ignoring Mania whom wishes to aid him.

Leeya steps onto a chair then onto the table for the advantage of height.  She looks around quickly thinking about what to do.  One creature looses the front teeth of one month and a few from another as Incarnum slams him with his forged fists of Mithril and hardened wood.  Bora leaps with one step onto the table and moves across the table to shield Leeya and Dura as several creatures go under the table to attack them.  As she crosses over a bolt strikes her from a creature’s cross bow.  Mania stomps one on the head, which annoys it, and it looks to him to curse.  Vander cuts it in two (crit with near max dam).  Dura slams the book shut and picks it up.  “GET OUT OF OUR HOME!” and she picks up the book to use either as a shield or a clubbing weapon.

Leeya spots cobwebs overhead and snatches them up for a possible web spell.  However, most of the creatures are engaged already with her friends.  To web one may mean webbing them all.  The one creature taunts Bora as it stays just out of her reach as she remains on the table and it steps in and out from under the table.  Vander takes a hard hit on his foot from a creature hiding under the table.  Mania stomps another from above.  Dura slams the creature with her tome as it ignores her to taught Bora.  It is dazed from the heavy tome.  

Leeya looks out to the hallway….. “Aura…?”  Incarnum finds the creatures are actively dodging him now.  He is slow for their short quick darting motions.  However, his armored body seems nearly immune to their attacks.  Vander screams out in pain as a creature strikes his knee from under the table. (crit and max dam)  mania misses as his attention is split with Vander’s cry of pain.   He has never known Vander to call out before.  Vander kills the opportunistic creature when next it pokes out from under the table.  Mania and Incarnum pummel the last one into submission.

“What were these?!?” exclaims Leeya looking at Dura for answers.  “Intruders.” She spits out.  “Dolgrims.” Says mania quietly.  “I’ve seen them below Sharn before.   There will be more nearby and a master.”

“We better gear up then.” Says Vander grimly.

A quiet sound of running is heard and everyone turns to the door to attack the next wave or the creature’s master.   A woman with skin-tight green film over her entire body rushes in.  “You were attacked also!”

Everyone pauses wondering what is with this now.   Why does everyone have to have secrets?


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS

SEGMENT 033
“Bad Guy’s Backup”

“Aura?”  Asks Leeya in amazement.

“Is that you?” asks Dura in equal amazement.

Vander nods but continues to remove the wretched two-in-one goblin aberrations.

Mania smiles and gives a wave of his hand and continues to out maneuver the creatures.

Incarnum doesn’t react but continues to watch for the creatures.

Bora calls out.  “Sister-  help us remove these rodents from Dura’s grand hall!”

….and with that Aura does.  And faint smile of relief hidden under the green skin.

Mania steps out of the room to see where these things are coming from.  Outside of the dining room there is another connecting hallway to a large meeting room and then to the area that leads to the great crevasse.  The creatures are coming across the rail bridge.  Many, many, many of the creatures.

He charges into a small group that have just appeared from around the corner.  He easily takes them down as he strikes at them.  Then almost too late, he turns and pushes off with his feet as a green bead of light streaks across the darkness and explodes where he was.  The aberrational humanoids do not even have a chance to scream as they are consumed by magical flames. The rogue lands on his feet then drops and continues to use his momentum and rolls to cover putting out the last of the flames.  “ouch.”

He looks at his burnt arm and legs.  They are slowly beginning to smooth over and the burnt dead skin flakes off.  “This blows.”

With the last of the creatures destroyed they turn to the main hall and look for where they came from.  Eventually they come to the large crack in the earth that separates the living quarters from the “off-limits” sections of the Elderich Hall.  A fireball streaks out and explodes where the six friends are.  They leap and scatter as they can.  They use any and all cover they can.

“I love your house guests.” Howls Leeya to Dura.  Dura is still somewhat disrespondant.  The events with her grandfather are still overwhelming her senses.  An arrow just misses her as it strikes the rock ledge behind her and bounces to her feet.  “How could you?  How?”

Having retrieved their armor and the rest of their equipment, the six of them regroup while keeping their heads down. “Where is the thief?” asks Vander.

“I lost track of him when Aura joined us.” Replies Leeya.

“He went outside of the room and turned this way.” Answers Bora as she motions to the area being covered by magic and arrows.

“Alright, then it’s up to us to defend the hall.” Says Bora.

“What defenses do you employee here?” asks Vander

“Is there another way across and what is over there?” asks Aura.

Everyone waits for a reply from a silent and distant Dura.

“Dura?” asks Leeya.

“Why oh why has he done this?” whines the cleric.

“Ask him.”

Everyone turns.  It is rare to hear the Warforged speak.

Smiling Leeya turns back to her friend.  “Indeed.  Ask him.  WE will ALL ask him once we get out of here.”

Picking up from where she left it- Bora speaks next with a growing smile.  “Ask him once we save his hall and drive back these creatures. “

“Together then.” Says Vander with a hint of a smile.

Dura looks up at her friends, one at a time.  She nods and gives a weak smile.  Thank you and yes… together then.  

The six of them carefully walk to the edge of the area that links the two halves.  “They have plenty of foot soldiers crossing on the bridge.  They have archers and at least one mage giving them cover.  How do we do this?” asks Vander as he looks into the gloom hoping to see answers.

Unseen by the warrior or the others, there is hope.  A certain rogue Dhampire is high above crossing the cavern using the rocky ceiling as a means to walk across.  He looks down at his friends. Someone has to stop the archers and the mage.  And he knows who…..


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS

SEGMENT 034
“Mania Unleashed”

Thinking to himself Mania goes on- “From up here they cannot see me.  It will be a total attack of surprise.  Surprise is good for me- bad for them.  I will target their mage first.  Then attack the archers.  Before my friends come over to praise me, I will, if need be, feed and be fully healed before they arrive.  Beautiful plan.

He inches over and sees that the archer is a tall gaunt creature holding a wand.  Few are next to him.  This will be easy.

Slowly and quietly he shifts from the ceiling to the wall behind the mage.  He readies himself for the assault.  Smiling, he wiggles his body into a compressed position and springs to the attack.  He leaps out and strikes the mage from behind.  It howls in pain but doesn’t fall.  Deciding to use his own strength to his best advantage he stops his forward momentum and grabs the mage by his wand hand and pulls hard.  The wand falls free and clatters to the ground as the mage is pulled into a handful of dolgrims and the four of them fall over the edge into the deep ravine.  The archers turn to see what is happening when mania then uses his short sword and his unnatural strength to push and trip more of these gaunt figures into the ravine.

“ERRRRRRRRRRRRGHHH….  Who dares…?”  Snarls something from within the hallway leading into the secret chambers of the hall.

“oh crap.”  Says Mania as he turns to face the new foe.  His wide smile quickly sinks into a frown of dread.  “Is this the way to the bathroom?”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS

SEGMENT 035
“There is a Black Dragon Here”

“You do realize this is suicide.  We can’t just run across the bridge.”  Pleads Leeya.

“Why?” demands Bora with a slight hint of hurt of her plan of attack.

“Even if the bridge was not a rail bridge, we are easy targets for the archers and the mage or mages hidden there.  We need a means to get across or at least a distraction.” Says Leeya.

“Perhaps if we-“begins Vander but is cut off as a lone scream of agony pierces the night.  It is quickly followed by more calls of alarm in the dark.

“What is happening?” demands Incarnum as he strains his crystal eyes to look into the dark.

“Mania… you unpredictable jerk son of a bitch…..” begins Leeya with a smile.

“The rogue is there fighting for us!  Let us go!” shouts the barbarian as she leaps to her feet and makes for the bridge.

A lone arrow strikes the bridge near her then a sound of something calling out in alarm answers it.  She is uncertain, but Bora thinks she hears a snarl of a large beast or creature.   “Hurry up!   I think he is going to need us!”  She then nearly falls as her foot misses the wood plank that keeps the rails supported and running equal distance to each other.  “Damn the builder of this bridge…”

If the rogue could hear her anger he doesn’t show it.   He is too concerned with what is a mere ten feet from him.  How could something this big sneak up on him?  HIM?  “So ahhh…. Do you know where it is?  The bathroom?”

“I doubt that is what you search for unclean thing.   I smell the undeath on you.”

“Some way to talk about the splatter of your minions….” He comments as he pushes blood off of his sleeve.  He resists licking it before his new adversary, a large Black Dragon.   Options begin to run through his head.  At this point he can’t fight it one – on –one.   To escape it means climbing down the ravine wall and the dragon can either fly after him or spit his acid (Black dragons do acid right?) onto him.  “Since you are suggesting I am lost- what brings you here?” he asks in an attempt to stall the skull-faced dragon.

“As you-  I want its riches.  I want its secrets.  I want the treasure of Noldrunhold.  Give it to me NOW.”

“No-old-run-hold…. What?”

“Do not play me for a fool undead worm.”

“Don’t play rough with me wyrm.” He says with a charming smile. “Do you get it?  Worm? Wyrm?”

The dragon raises his head in recoil with vapors seeping from his jowls.  Mania may not know a lot about dragons but he knows they all have breath weapons and that he has used up his delaying tactics.  Time to leave.

He quickly feints to one side then pushes back flipping over the ledge.  So surprised by this action the dragon almost swallows the glob of acid it was about to spit at him.  It lumbers to the edge to see if it was trick or if the undead thing really did commit suicide.

His anger distracts him enough that doesn’t hear Bora whom instinctually stopped and slumped down when she got close enough to see the outline of the large creature from torches in the hallway leading away from the ledge.   She watches the torches disappear as the bulk of the creature blocks their light when walking through the doorway then the light returns… still dim.

“What happened?” asks Aura who is directly behind Bora now.   Has something happened to the rogue?

“I think…. I think he fought a dragon.” Says Bora whom is unusually confused on what to do next.

“Hello ladies.”  The women scream out in surprise, even Aura.  “I thought for sure I was a goner there.”  It’s Mania, now using his Spider Climb power on the underside of the bridge itself.   “We better hurry up; I think he will be sending out more forces soon.”

He is the first back to the ledge and his foot kicks the dropped wand of fireball.  “Hello my sweet.  Who’s your daddy?” and he picks it up and pockets it before the others arrive.

Eventually all of the others cross and they turn to Dura for direction.  She in turn looks to the others.

Bora and Mania look at each other and turn to the others- “Lets kick some dragon ass.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS

SEGMENT 036
“Taking down a Dragon”

The flames blast out of the sculpture made to look like a dwarven ruler or leader.  The large Black Dragon snarls in agony as the flames wash over his reptilian body.  He smashes this trap as he has the two before.   “I fear no fire Elderich! None!”

The Black Dragon stomps forward.  He comes to another reinforced door.   This time as a precaution, it summons up a shimmering cover of energy to shield it.  And it is a good thing as another trap is activated.  This time a large metal blade laced with adamantine swings out of the ceiling.  Sparks fly as it scraps on the magical field created by the Black Dragon.   

It spits acid onto the hinges.  After a few moments to allow the spittle to do its work, the dragon rises up on its hind legs and plows into the door.  This not only destroys the door but also activates a back-up magical trap as electricity courses through the dragon.   RAAAARRRGH! It snarls in fury.

“Nothing can stop me!” It snarls.

“Oh I don’t know about nothing.”  Says a familiar voice.  The dragon stops and turns with a menacing glare.

“hi” says the rogue with a nonchalant smirk on his face.  “Did you ever find the bathroom?”

A fireball bursts from the once invisible Leeya.  The energy washes over the Dragon whom snarls in pain again.  Vander rushes up the creature, using the wave of flames to obscure the creature’s view of him.  He swings and misses as his magical falchion casts sparks on the dragon’s magical field.

Enraged at this latest affront to his form, the dragon takes his full rage out on the warrior.  Caught off guard, it bites into him (a crit!) then claws at him as he pulls him away from his mouth.  Trying to crawl away the dragon then beats him with his wings and slaps him away with his tail.  A barely conscience Vander slides into a wall and bleeds there.

Mania does his best to taunt the creature, to leave Vander alone.  Bora, feeling a rage build up within her charges forward with a blood-curdling scream of battle rage.  With a bit of luck (Action Point) she scores a blow with her Great Falchion.  Acidic blood splatters on the floor and sizzles.  Incarnum tries to attack but the natural abilities of the dragon are too strong for him.  Dura attends to Vander as she calls up her healing powers to mend his damaged body.  Aura tries also but has little success against the dragon.

Leeya once more releases a fireball spell.  Little comes of it except for keeping the dragon turning and twisting as it has so many targets to choice from.  Vander charges back in again.  He misses with his attack.  The dragon pulls out a wand from a hidden pouch and activates it.
Mania frowns in frustration.  He thinks about the use of the wand he recently acquired and it activates. Bora swings again.  As she swings the dragon turns and it’s elbow accidently strikes her wrist and she loses her sword!  Incarnum attacks next.  His twin short swords swing.  A wing strikes his arm and he too loses his grasp (another natural 1!) and drops his weapon.  Dura casts a spell and a beam streaks from her carved out holy symbol that burns into the dragon’s side.  It howls in pain.  Aura slices into the neck of the dragon.  Though not deep, it still scares the creature.  That could have been a mortal blow. 

Leeya, having used up her fireball spells goes to use magic Missiles instead.  The three beams of energy burn at the dragon.  Vander, full of fury and anger, unleashes his own attack and takes down the dragon.

“heh…..  down goes the dragon.” Says Mania.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 002
FAMILY SECRETS

SEGMENT 037
“And You Thought the Dragon Was Bad”

The next day……

“I’m worried about you.  Ever since we found that book of your grandfather’s you have been distressed.”

Dura continues to stare at the ledger on the table.  “I know my grandfather more than possibly anyone else.  He…. Has a way of going overboard and forgetting things like morality.  This- this ship he is creating… it’s huge.  It’s bigger than Breland’s Argonth.  And it’s not as limited in where it can go as that fortress.”

Incarnum brings over a drink for her and stands still to hear the tale.  Any reactions to it he has are hidden behind his mithril metal mask that is his face.

“Argonth… isn’t that a floating fortress.” Asks Vander.

“Yes.  What my grandfather, Kim Elderich, was building was a bigger construct.  It was part elemental sky ship, part magical lab and part exploration ship.   It was bigger than any of Sharn’s towers.”

“How was he going to do that?” asks Leeya. 

“It was going to be powered by several incredibly large fire elementals along with other magical means.”

“How has no one learned of it?  The Korranberg Chronicle would have written something about it by now.” Offers Mania.

“I think he has Zilargo building it… or at least the gnomes.  I’m sure he is paying for the secrecy also.”

“He’s rich.  Can’t he afford this?” offers Mania again.

“He is going all out from the pages of numbers I saw.   I… I don’t know if he can truly afford this.”

“Do you know where he is now?”  Asks Aura.  She has removed her helmet but the ectoplasmic skin remains in place.

“He is searching for something called The Creation Schema.”

“The Creation Schema?  Curious.  Schemas are magical devices used to speed up the production and empowerment of anything magical.  House Cannith controls most all of them.” Leeya adds as an afterthought.

“Does this ship and the schema have anything to do with other?” asks Vander.

“Maybe… but I don’t know.”

“So… how do we find him again?”

“He has several places he goes to other than here.  The nearest is in Aundair.”

“Sounds like we go to Aundair next.” Replies Mania with a smile.

“You guys don’t need to go.  It’s a family thing.”

“Friends help friend’s families also.”

“When do we go?”

“Tomorrow.  I want to know what is happening as quickly as possible.”


Several hours go by as everyone prepares for the trip.  Dura Elderich especially.   Hooch has not returned and they fear the Dragon with his Dolgrims and Dolgaunts have killed him.  Preparations will need to be made to the Elderich Hall in their leave.

But first- there is a long gong sound made twice.  Someone is at the front door.

Dura goes to the door with Bora following her.

She opens the large doors and… there are a dozen dwarves there.  Many in battle armor, others are obvious mages and the leader…. Wears glasses and wields a heavy looking tome.  A lightly glowing tattoo covers his cheek and forehead.   A dragonmark!

“I am High Warden Mordarkin d’Kundarak, this is High Warden Disney d’Kundarak and these are the Enforcers of Kundarak law.  I believe you are Dura Elderich, granddaughter of Kim Elderich, one of our clients and the person I seek.  Is the good sir in?”

“No he is not.  We were…. I don’t know where he is.”

“Most unfortunate.  May we come in?”

“Why?”

“We have business with the Elderich family.  This includes you when Kim is not available.”

Fearing worse events to come if she tries to bar them from the Hall, she merely turns and walks away giving a weak wave to follow.  Bora doesn’t step aside for them. She forces them to walk around her.  She scowls the whole time as they go by.  Once in, she closes the door and catches up with the armored group and their banker leaders.

“So what again is this about High Warden?”  She asks as she directs him to a meeting room lined with books and ever bright lanterns.  A large table sits in the center of the room.  

“Your grandfather has signed a deal with us.  It involves a great deal of money.  Nearly as much as the entire country of Karrnath has with us.  He has missed the last three payments and that is not excusable.  His payment needs to be met.”

“He is not here.  I honestly do not know where he is.”

The High Warden watches his ring; it doesn’t turn black so she is not telling a lie.  But it is not white either.  She knows something.  “Are you aware of the contact?  Surely you remember it.  You signed it after all.”

“WHAT?!?” she exclaims.  “I never signed such a paper.”

The High Warden frowns.  “Very well then.”  He pulls out a scroll case and opens it.  He pulls out a rolled paper that lightly glows.  The magic on it presumably preserve it from tampering or any means of destruction.  “This is your hand writing is it not? Miss Elderich?”

She looks at it and in horror sees that it is true.   “It looks like my writing but I don’t remember ever signing it….when…?”

“The contract was written up and signed in 990.  I believe you signed it…”

“…when I signed for the rights to take out petty cash as needed at your banks.  Grandfather…what have you done…?  Why trick me…?”

“The whys matter little to our house.  The hows matter.  Repayment is overdue.   Pay now.  I have much business to attend to in other parts of Khorvaire.”

“How?!?   I’ve seen the numbers.  I can’t pay that!”

“Then by the laws recognized by the nations of Khorvaire and the Dragonmarked houses I then must reclaim collateral goods…. Namely this Hall and whatever lies within it.”

“WHAT!?!  NO!  You can’t do this!”  Dura kicks back her chair and thrusts a finger in the High Wardens Face.

“Payment then.  NOW!”  Declares the High Warden.

“I don’t have the means to the vaults.  He never told me the secrets of where or how to access them.  This isn’t fair!”

“Humph.  Though you seem sincere I can help you not.  The rules are clear.  Payment or the Hall is ours.”

“Can we make a deal… settle up after you do the next thing on your list?”

“No.” but she senses hesitation in his voice.

Outside of the room there is another battle taking place.   One of silence.  One of stares.  Thirteen very serious dwarves vs. six very concerned and mildly ticked friends.  Bora breaks first.

She stands up, and stalks over to the High Warden Disney d’Kundarak.  “What is happening in there?”

“Kundarak / Elderich business.”

“If its Kundarak business then why are you not there?”

“Not my case file.”

Bora frowns at that and blows a bit of hair away from her face in frustration.  “errrrrr….”

The door opens and a grim and defeated Dura Elderich steps out.   “The immediate issue on hand has been dealt with my friends.  But now you need to travel away from here and go with the Kundaraks back to the electric rail station.”

“What about you?  We can’t leave you here.”  Calls out Leeya.

“For payments of what is owed to the bank I will do certain services for them.  I will be traveling south tomorrow.”

“Alone?  I don’t think so.  I know little of this bank and what power it holds over you but I have heard of rumors involving the lands to the south.  I will travel with you.” Declares Aura.

“And I.” says Vander.

“He can’t have all of the fun.  I’m going also.” Says Bora.

“And ourselves.” Says Leeya with Incarnum nodding his consent.

“Me?  Left to the dwarves?   Uh-uh.  I’m going with you.” Says Mania

“You have one month.  Make the most of it or the Hall is ours and you…and your friends will go either Dreadhold or a similar facility.

THUS ENDS THE SECOND STORYARC


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 

SEGMENT 038
“Pack Your Bags”

“Where did you want this box?” asks the psychic Warrior named Vander.  A 24 inch square wooden crate is carried carefully in his arms.  In dwarven it reads “potions: defensive”.

“Go down the second hallway on the right and you’ll see Leeya and Aura.  Place it in that area.” Answers Dura as she looks over book titles in the master library.

“What book are you looking for?” asks the ½ breed vampire rogue, Mania.

“Whatever I think will be useful.  We will be crossing through a lot of rocky high ground then into jungles and desert and the worst yet- The Mournland before we reach Darguun and the objective of Kundarak.”

“Sounds like fun…. Sorta.” He says trying to give a reassuring smile.  

“Just out of curiosity… why are we placing this stuff in here?  Shouldn’t we be placing the stuff into packs?” asks Bora as she places in a large sack full of unknown items priory packed by Dura during the night.

“Everyone out of the chamber and behind me,” Dura commands then clears her throat once everyone is out.   “Easy Down.”

The door to the “chamber” closes and begins to shrink.   Then the answer begins to appear as the chamber and its walls reduce further.  The “room” was really a concealed magical tower.  It shrinks to within a few inches of height.   Dura whistles to herself as she picks it up and places it into her pocket.  “Granddad never did understand traveling in the rough.”

“This may be interesting and then some.” Says Mania to himself with a smile.

“If that is interesting… keep in mind we have one month to complete this and the travel time, if I calculated it right and Orien and Lyrandar are available to help us (and I can still afford it) we will have one day in Darguun to get their money and activate the teleporter rings.”

Mania’s face goes sour.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 

SEGMENT 039
“The Journey Begins”

THERENDOR 25,  999 (Day 1)

“Are we there yet?”

“Stop whining pretty boy.”

“If you wish, you can return to Elderich Hall and wait for our return in 30 days.  Otherwise- zip it.” Snarls Dura to Mania.

“My horse doesn’t like me.” Complains Vander as he gets bounced around within his plate armor.

“What is the plan again?” asks Bora.

“We travel to Korona Peak.  From there I buy passage for us all to Gatherhold.  Travel south and cross the water to avoid the grey mists of the Mournlands.  Then go inland to find the Warlord Rundii guy whom owes the dwarves a lotta money.”  Repeats Dura for at least the third time that day.

“Tight time.  Will we make it?” enquires Leeya as she watches Mania adjust his seat.

“We have too.”  Commands Dura.

“Well stop up here on the hillside overlooking the river from Mirror Lake.”

They stop and settle down for the night.  Mania disappears (possibly for food for himself) as Dura holds out the metal cube.  “Easy Up.” She says quietly and the cube begins to quiver and enlarge.  It loses the square edges and pushes into the ground as becomes a 30ft tall tower with small windows high up.  

“What of the horses?” asks Bora patting hers.

“At least in this area they will be safe outside.   After Gatherhold I’m not sure.  We may have to squeeze them into the tower.  It’ll be tight but they will be safe.”

It continues like this for several days as the friends bicker and pick and prod each other.  Each day their friendship grows and becomes stronger.  Their resolve to aid Dura and her Grandfather grows daily also.  Dimly, very dimly, it occurs to Dura that this is becoming her new extended family.  It feels good.

On the seventh day within the mountains they encounter their first trouble.  An owlbear.  They easily dispatch it before continuing onward.
They pass a few small villages but avoid going in fearing the distractions and thus delays they can bring.  They do stop and trade off horses as they continue their forced march south.

While traveling through the Talenta Plains they see many small lizard creatures that feed on the tall grasses here.  Leeya tells them that these are collectively referred to as dinosaurs.  Though rarely seen in this area there are much larger versions in the jungle regions of Talenta and in Xen’drik.

11 days into the trip they near the closest thing to a halfling city- Gatherhold.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 040
“Gatherhold”

EYRE 07,  999 

“Happy lil’ buggas.” Replies Mania as the halflings race around the group.  The children are pretending to be hunting elves and dinosaurs.

“So what are we doing here again?” asks Bora wincing as she nearly steps on a child crawling out from under a market table selling fruit.  

“Dura is hoping to get some help to reach our in time.   These long forced marches are getting old to all of us.   Well … all but Mania and the Warforged.”

The halfling marketplace is abuzz with activity.   Everything is in bright colors and eye- grabbing designs.  The aroma is thick with spices and the smell of food cooking.   There are more small reptilian creatures roaming about than the group prefer.  These dinosaurs are the pets and domesticated animals of the halflings.  Claw feet, smaller versions of the feared raptors are the primary mounts of the rangers and scouts.  Glidewings, smaller pterodactyls, fly overhead.  Leeya spends two coppers to get a beautiful silken scarf.  Mania gently wraps it around her neck and shoulders.  They share a private smile then step away from each other as Dura returns.  She seems happy which is a good sign.

“We have rides.   We can make up a day or two while resting our legs and backs.”

“What kind of rides?” asks Mania as he sneaks another peak at a claw foot that is sniffing his pack.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 041
“The Raptor”

EYRE 07, 999 AFTERNOON-

The seven of them walk out of Gatherhold to a section of land that has a large rocky step.   Several Glidewings sit on wooden poles placed into the solid rock.   Their heads follow them as they walk up to a large basket with a rope that goes up to the top.  Vander and Incarnum take a second basket after the others go up first.

“You still have not told us what this is about.”  Says Mania to the dwarven cleric.

“I’m calling in a favor.   I had forgotten about Rikko until about the third day of walking.  He is a talented animal trainer.  He used to work at House Vadalis.   However, he has a few personality quirks thus why he no longer works for them and was kicked out…. Or at least believed to be dead.” 

“Rikko?   And believed dead… as dead or murdered?” Asks Leeya.

“Yes” answers Dura.

Once everyone is back together they walk to a series of shanties.  There is a strong smell of dino-poo and meat.  The place is a sty and smells it.  “RIKKO!” Dura calls out.

There is a commotion of falling pots and stuff behind them.    Bora nods to a leaning building made of reeds and dried large leaves.  She pushes open the door and steps back with a look of disgust.

“Is this your Rikko?”  She asks Dura with a hint of hope she is wrong.

“Dura?   Dura Elderich?” they hear come from within the room.

A man with charcoal drawn symbols on his arms and face smeared with animal feces and urine peeks his head out.   Mania’s sharp eyes spot a large tick or flea scurry from his hair under his ear and behind his neck.

Mania leans to Leeya’s ear-  “He’s a few charges low on the sanity side isn’t he?” He whispers.

“Rikko-   I… we need help.   We need transportation to the south.”

“ahhhh…. Nope.”

“Do you remember the incident in the Hardcorestone pound?   The one I never spoke of?”

“ahhh….   Irreverent.” 

“Oh yes-   you are thought dead.    It would be a shame if any of the Vadalis leaders were to come to Gatherhold…..”

The lunatic’s eyes go wide then a crazed smile comes on his face-   Dura…. Dura….  Dura…. It HAS been a while.   How is the family?”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 042
“FLIGHT OF THE RAPTORS”

EYRE 07, 999 AFTERNOON-

Eight Mage bred Glidewings of larger than normal size leave the rocky step near Gatherhold and head south.  It is not long before Vander, Aura and Incarnum’s gliders fall behind even with riding the largest of the reptiles.   Dura figures the use of magic will be required to keep these three up with the others.

The first night camping, the group learns much about “Rikko”.  Perhaps more than any wished to know.  He is of the House Vadalis but never developed a dragonmark.  His father and uncle began to treat him differently and often poorly.   The young man found more comfort living with the animals he fed and washed.   

Dura and he met several times when she was very young.  Kim often traveled and spoke with groups others would not. He had found a rebellious kinship with them.  

Rikko d’Vadilas was perhaps too close to his animal responsibilities.  He was first caste out of his home then as word got out; he was the victim of an accident.

Unknown to his father, uncle and the others, he survived and moved south into the plains of Talenta.  Here he established himself as an animal trainer and farmer.

The rest the others surmised.  His mind cannot handle the fact he was born with no dragonmark so he has attempted to paint one on.  His mind has become somewhat beast-like and he would never fit in civilization ever again.

They also learned Glidewing eggs are tasty.

They had little problems traveling south this way, especially with Dura’s instant tower that she could call up each night.  The Glidewings perched on it as watchouts.  Much time was made up.  Dura still hoped to find the contact person and the item of value in time.   

On EYRE 22, 999 They reached the borders of the Mournlands.   Wisely they keep several thousand feet from its grey mists until they reach the shores of Kraken Bay.

Somehow Dura makes a deal with House Lyrandar to cross the waters to Darguun.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 043
“KRAKEN BAY AND THE LAND OF THE GOBLINIODS”

EYRE 23, 999 

The magically empowered water craft crosses the bay quickly.  Little is said between passengers and crew.    The crew has learned it is better to be wary of anyone that wishes to be let off at the shores of the goblinoid nation of Darguun.   There is a brief encounter with water adapted zombies but they are no challenge for the power of Aura and Dura’s divine magic.   Vander is quite upset to have missed the battle.

There was an alarm for a mechanical Kraken been seen nearby but it was busy with an undead giant shark.   That also went by with little involvement of the Siberys Seven.   And again, Vander was upset to miss it.

As they came within view of the shores of Darguun so did a large warship flying the colors and design of Darguun.

Parley is done and a deal is commenced.   The ship goes to upriver towards Rheklor and docks there to do trade and the such.   The passengers quietly sneak off the ship.   

They have one day to find their contact, and send them back using a magical device given to them by the dwarven bankers.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 044
“DEATH PERCHED ABOVE”

EYRE 26, 999 JUST BEFORE MIDNIGHT

“You know-   You guys are swell friends, and you tolerate a lot from me and I want to help you….” stumbles Mania as he easily hops onto a fallen tree and looks back at the group that is following him.

“But….?” Continues Dura swatting at a mosquito that was either created through evil mutative magics or House Vadalis… take your pick.

“Tramping through the forest on goblinoid soil in the middle of the night is not really what this city boy calls fun.”

“But you volunteered and just admitted we are your friends.” Follows up Aura.

“I still can’t help but think there is more to this whole thing than the Dwarves said…..  any of the dwarves said.”  He drops off the log to put it between himself and Dura quickly.  

“Just what are you saying?” snarls the dwarf glaring.  Leeya gives a nervous look to each of them.

From behind, Vander in his full plate calls out.  “Why don’t we first complete this, get in some action, and then beat on each other.”

“No seriously- from my understanding of this adventure is- You were tricked into co-signing a crazy legal document that makes you responsible for Kim’s crazy spending habits.  He has disappeared after spending the family fortune and this loan to build a flying fortress.   They want their money and threatened to take you home.   To avoid this action, you agreed to be their leg breaker.  Amazingly enough, they have such a mission and a willingness to do this.  And the best part- it’s done with only one mission and there is an incredibly strict time limit to it.    A time limit that involves forced marches and the such for four weeks now.   We are in hostile territory.  The kind that they would look bad if caught doing it.   You- WE are being played and used by the dwarves.   No matter what they win.”

He takes a moment to clear more ground between him and the red faced cleric whom is slowly making up ground ahead of the others.

“The best part, we are to find a contact that is a half days march into the dense forest and there demand payment from a warlord here.  With a teleporting device, send the seven of us back with the item.   Why seven?   Because he KNEW we were traveling with you and that we would help you.”

“Stop being a jerk and move on.” Commands Bora.

“Because I speak the truth?”

“Because you are twisting it.” Leeya says softly.  “You should not talk like this.”

“Why?   Why should I not?”

“Because you joined us to save your own ass.  Not out of friendship.”  Bora says then looks away realizing she should not have said it.

Mania stops, as if struck, then looks down to the ground.  He turns and moves ahead disappearing into the darkness of the moon lit forest.

“Nice going guys.” Says Leeya.

Incarnum looks to each and ponders what has upset the mysterious rogue and cleric.

They move ahead in silence.  Nothing is said by anyone.  Bora has taken the lead while the heavier and slower armored friends remain in the back.

30 minutes go by when suddenly there is a screech from high above them.   Two Manticores are sweeping down at them but one seems to have recoiled for some unseen reason.

Leeya is the first to react as she quickly casts a magic missile spell at the one that begins to whip out its tail.  Vander draws his weapon as he moves to entice the magical beast to land near him.  For his efforts- several spikes are shot from the creature’s tail and hit him.  He doesn’t even grunt as he accepts the damage hoping to slash at it in a moment.  Mania drops from a tree where he attacked it a moment ago with his cross bow.  He dodges the spikes shot at him as he hits and rolls on the ground.  The warforged mystery known as Incarnum pops out his twin short blades and also hopes for a landing target.  Bora and Aura follow the general plan watching as one clearly will land and the other seems to be following the other’s action.  Dura calls up a spiritual Weapon of a hammer than encloses the creatures within their closing ranks.

Though it is all small bits of damage, the two creatures are struck by magic, blades and spells once on the ground.  They in turn snarl and bite and claw at them.  Mania takes it in stride and Incarnum is deeply scratched across his chest plate.

Vander strikes a hard blow that cleaves into the creature’s side and Bora strikes from the other side nearly crushing the creature between the two mighty blows.   The only magical mutated lion tries to fly away but the spiritual weapon holds it at bay.   It is taken down.

“miss me?” quips Mania.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 045
“EVIL INTENSIONS”

“Are you well?,” Vander asks the warforged as they walk in goblinoid forest, “you seem distracted.”

Incarnum hesitates a moment as if calculating and inventorying his minor injuries and damages.  “Yes.   I am well.   Minor damage from the flying creatures.”

Taking as a matter of personal pride, the warrior doesn’t ask the warforged any more questions though it is obvious something is off.   His mind is elsewhere it seems.

And yes… it seems so.

The warforged named Incarnum remembers little from before walking out of the mists of the Mournlands.  He could remember little of his activity before that.   But he has a wish, a pull, to be around people, humans especially.   However, he looks at them and sees at first their physical weaknesses then their inner spirit- their love of life.   He is both intrigued and bothered by this display.   But for now he has a mission- a good one- to save a friend and her family’s name and belongings.   Did he ever have… a family?   Can warforged have families?

Mania comes back to the group from scouting ahead.   “I think I found the place but just what were you looking for?”

“What do you mean?”

“There are two hill giants keeping guard within the ruins of the tower.”

“We were told they would try to get away with not paying the money.   Hired guards should be expected.”

“Okay.   There appear to a large group of hobgoblins within the building and some more in a cave behind.”

“All right, Mania and Incarnum go around the building.  Watch for them escaping from the back or backup coming from the caves.  Vander, Bora and the rest of us strike the giants and hopefully there will be no problems.”

Mania and Incarnum begin to move wide of the tower.   Mania points it out to the warforged as they near a short clearing within the thick brush.  Incarnum sees the dirty looking Hill Giants.   He is uncertain if the dirt is their natural look or if they are doing this to further conceal them.   They continue on being extremely quiet and stealthy.  The partially collapsed ruin of a building behind the tower is covered with thick vines and growth.  The two of them sneak between the ruins and the cavern entrance.  Mania can see about a dozen or so hobgoblins including two that seem to the leaders.  One wears heavier armor than the grunts and other wears robes.   Possibly a mage or cleric?  

Two of them are pacing as if waiting impatiently for someone.  They move closer to Mania and Incarnum whom stay down and out of sight.  Mania can hear their conversation.

“I do not like this Lord Raam.  Selling the cattle is one thing but I find the…. Clients… very unsettling.”

“I would sell my brother to her if there was enough gold in it for me.”

“What I hear of their goals…. Would she do that to Darguun?”

“No, even with that damned twice over shifter in charge, Darguun would stop her and grind her bones under their steel tipped boots. Mistress Muy Monstrous would not dare.”

“Geth.   I hear he has the heart of a Dhakaani.”

“You are becoming soft General Supiik.   Is slave trade no longer within your will?”  Mania frowns and looks over to Incarnum.

“I have no disrespect for you or Darguun.   I would sell of the humans to the witch if it served you and our lands.   Gladly.”

“Slaves?  To be sold…?”  whispers Mania to himself.   The warforged ranger motions for him to remain quiet.

Mania feels an anxiousness welling up within him.  Something he has never felt before.  He peeks up again to look, watch and listen better.  He doesn’t see what he is looking for.   The cave.

Incarnum sees him looking over his shoulder to the cave entrance.  “Do you think the money is there?” he asks quietly.

Mania says nothing but just looks with a grim look of determination.


A new plan is developing in his mind.   The better plan.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 046
“ASSAULT”

EYRE 27, 999 BEFORE DAY BREAK-



Grug looks up from his pebble that he is inspecting.   He collects pebbles.  He likes pebbles.   Especially the purple ones.  They make him safe from the boogie man.

“Doug-  you sees somethin’?”

The two Hill giants now peer out into the dense woods looking for something.

“maybe dat yer boogieman.” says Doug with a smile. 

“No I knows whatz I saws.”   He points out directly to the group whom are about thirty feet away trying to sneak up.

Taking it as being spotted- Leeya stands up and casts her most powerful spell hoping to take both of the Giants out quickly.   Thick ice forms on the interior of the ruined tower base and the giants growl from the icy attack.  Aura, having fully charged her weapon for the potent attack and damage charges in.  The giant is badly cut as it reaches for its huge club.  Dura’s spiritual glowing and flying weapon appears above the other giant but does little.  Bora charges in growling with a large smile.  She wants to howl in joy but holds off knowing it will alert the hobgoblins inside.  Vander, also powered up, charges in.  

Both giants strike at Vander.  The one giants tent posts Vander, dropping him to a knee.  His armor clearly has a large dent that pushes painfully on his shoulder.  Leeya carefully calculates her spell’s distance and placement and releases her spell.   First the giants are frosted now they are fried as a burst from a fireball blows up behind them.  Aura barely strikes as she is distracted by the flash of fire.  Dura moves up to see what Leeya’s spell has done.  Her spell of magical melee weapon misses again.  Bora cuts out the legs of one whom goes down in a bloody heap.  Inside the ruins, the closest Hobgoblins have heard the burst of fire and the howl of the giants as they were burned.  Incarnum and Mania rush the two apparent leaders before they can react.  One is armored and the other holds a staff while wearing a robe- a magic user.   They team-up on the magic user.  Also reacting to the sounds of the hobgoblins inside, Vander rushes to the crumbling doorway.

Leeya moves around the tower to aim spells at anyone coming out of the entrance.  With the second giant dropping from his injuries, Aura moves through the tower through a hole in the back that leads directly to the entrance.  Several Hobgoblins do exit from the entrance and attack Vander.  The spellcaster inside tries to fire off a spell at mania but the damage he takes breaks his concentration and the spell fizzles with a few sparks and a sulfuric smell only.  The fighter tries to strike Incarnum but cannot get past his defenses.  Incarnum strikes the cleric again hoping to end that threat quickly.  Bora forces her way into the entrance.

The hobgoblins try their best but they are outmatched by the five adventurers charges into the front.  The cleric drops and instead of the other gobliniods fleeing, they increase their intensity.  Bora bursts through the group and zeroes in on the fighter that is holding the warforged and dhampir at bay.  He never knew what hit him.

As the group look around for goods of use and the contact that was held.  Incarnum looks around and cannot find Mania.  He remembers what they overheard- He motions to Bora and Vander.  The cave.

Inside the cave, a few minutes before Incarnum realizes someone is missing, Mania pounces on one of the first three hobgoblins he sees.  They are guarding a narrow branch within the tunnels.   They growl and attack but do little against his supernatural body.   He hacks at them over and over.  He is uncertain where this intense emotion is coming from.  He just knows he is angry. 

Incarnum and the others arrive as he finishes off the last of them.  As they look around they find a large chest full of gold and silver coins.   The money they came for.  And inside… there are dirty smelly humans chained.  They look in fear as Vander and Aura step up.  They must think they are the armored hobgoblins.  

“Now what?” asks Leeya to Dura. 

Mania, still grim, intense eyes almost glowing in the dim light, “There is more to this than the gold now.  I know what I would do…. What I want to do.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 047
“NEW EVIL”

EYRE 28, EVENING

“I can’t believe this.” Says Leeya to no one in particular.

“That there is slavery?   That an evil deranged mage is experimenting and torturing these slaves?” asks Aura.

“That it was Mania… a bloodsucker… whom thinks only of himself…. Came up with this.   He is so adamant about it. “  

“He has a heart- a good heart.  It is just buried under his grief and whatever happened to him growing up.  Perhaps this is a turning point for him.”

Leeya smiles and looks at her.  “I hope you are right.”

Nearby Dura and Bora are having a similar conversation.  It was his idea to use the teleporting magic on the seven slaves.  They are free now.  One of them knew of their contact.  A hermit.  He was “sold” a few days ago.  The gold went with them to Kundaraks base along with a note.  The Elderich home is safe.  The slavers are dead.  The slaves are safe and have a possible better start.  ….and now- they await the real evil here- the slaver’s clients whom use the slaves to experiment on.

The heavy hitters wait at the main entrance with mania, Dura and Leeya holding back for support and cheap shots.  Unknown to them, the incoming forces have Bugbears trained as rangers.  They note the traffic and find the bodies.  They have warned the incoming clerics and their guards.   The three of them spread out and begin to sneak up on the ruins.

Despite their carefulness and training, they are expected.  Vander spots the light colored fur of the one bugbear as it circles around the tower’s ruined base.   Bora hears him as he begins a charge.  No one hears the other two take the long way around the ruin to sneak in through the side.

The one trying the front door attacks Vander but misses.  Bora strikes him as does Aura and mania whom quickly rushes up.  Bora slices and dices him up as he weakens from the multiple strikes prior.  Leeya calls out a warning to Incarnum as the other two leap out of the dark shadows.  He receives little damage but is surprised none the less.

As the team surrounds them and begins to take them down two more forces run up unnoticed.  Mutated Hill Giants (Beast of Chaos template) come in and attack before anyone knows they are there.  Vander takes another powerful blow denting the other side of his cherished armor.  Leeya’s magic missile attack strikes the rampaging giant in the neck (maxed out damage  ).

Aura is struck several times.  Her multiple layers of protection falter under the incredible force of the mutated giants.  Bora gets too close and has a black eye.  Incarnum is dented and damaged by several blows.  Bora guts one and it goes down with its guts spilling out onto the bodies of the bugbear.

Aura takes more damage and Vander, coughing up blood, will not back down.  He moves up to confront the last one.  Little by little they take it down.  Leeya’s magic missile finishes it off.

Unknown to them, this is witnessed by two cloaked clerics of evil whom decide this is not happening and turn to run.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 048
“TO CATCH THE BAD GUYS”

EYRE 28, NIGHT

Strange.

It feels so good.

This feels so natural.

Incarnum moves through the brush with a great deal of stealth.  He is hunting the clerics of evil.  The humans of evil.

“Any signs of them?” whispers the rogue.

“Yes.”

Short silence. “And?”

“Two of them.  They travel this way.”  The warforged ranger / soul born points into the brush.

Moving along, knowing the others are not far away, the two of them continue to follow.  Mania is becoming very aware of the rising sun.  He will not die, bursting into hot ash as many think of it, but he will become weak…. Mortal. But these… slave traders……

“They are running.  Easier to follow.”

“Do you think they are heading to the town?   The docks?” asks Mania.

“Maybe.”

“Stop.”

Mania stops and places his hand on the hilt of his sword.

“New prints.”

Mania waits.  There are days he hates trying to communicate with warforged in general.

“Gobliniods.  Came through the brush,” he motions into the brush, “based on the prints, they stood still.  Either talking or maybe magically held.  Then the humans moved on.  The gobliniods went back into the brush.”

 “Could mean trouble.  We better tell the others.” Replies Mania as he begins to turn.

  Not even five steps into the return trip they hear Leeya call out in pain.   Mania picks it up a notch.

Six seconds ago-  Vander and aura bring up the back.  Bora leads them.  The spell casters remain in the middle.  Leeya and Dura thought themselves safe here but their hunters know to take out the spell casters first.  Four javelins streak out of the forest.  One strikes Dura with a grazing shot but Leeya is struck solidly and drops to a knee.  The others look to her then to the brush.  Leeya casts out a fire ball before them that strikes the ambushers. .  With no hesitation, Bora blasts into the brush and strikes a Bugbear still switching to his sword.  Dura and Aura strike a bugbear still trying to pat out the flames on his legs.  Vander finishes him off.

Bora strikes again at her chosen foe that goes down.  The others find themselves fighting the brush as much as the hobgoblins.   Another goblin drops between Dura and Vander.  Aura dispatches another leaving only the last one whom is fighting to save his life from the angered barbarian.  Mania and Incarnum burst into the brush and take him down even as Bora turns to strike him down.

“I hate it when I’m right.” Says Mania looking at Incarnum.

They continue to pursue them.  Incarnum loses the trail twice but base their actions on the trail and sure enough find them again.   They then turn to the right on an animal trail.   Nearing Dusk, Mania feels his supernatural strength return and just in time.   The trail exists into a short field of tall grass next to the river.  They can see several Hobgoblins near the boat guarding.  Several robed figures are on deck calling demands to the possible captain of the ship.

“What next?” Dura asks Mania.

“Me?”

“It’s your mission… on your suggestion.”

“I don’t know… I’m making this up as I go.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 049
“LAIR OF EVIL”

DRAVAGO  2, 999 DUSK

The team of seven adventurers has been shadowing the ship for the past day.  The ship guards are very much on alert and wield bows that always have arrows readied.  There is no way to approach, much less attack the ship safely.

Two cloaked figures guarded by two bugbears leave the ship.  They seem very nervous and remain very alert.

Carefully, Mania and Incarnum track them.   They pass three hobgoblins that are near a stone wall.  They speak then pass.  The Hobgoblins become extremely alert and ready their weapons.  As planned, mania returns to the group, alerts them to the situation then creeps back into the night.   Ten minutes later, the archers move slowly up.  Aura, Bora and Vander release the first volley.   One hobgoblin is badly hurt but one escapes any injury at all.  As predicted, their attention is entirely on the path so when Incarnum and the rogue strike from behind they are unprepared until the very last moment.

The battle is slow and ugly (rolled 3s and 4s only… ?!?) but just a minute the threat is subdued.  Moving up they spot what looks like a small stone house.  There are three hobgoblins once more guarding the entrance.   They repeat the prior attack method (goes better for them this time).  

Inside the stone house are signs of melee including blood.   Searching the area better, they find a secret door leading down.  It is locked.   Finding nothing inside, they go back to the hidden bodies and find a key.  It fits and they go down.

Mania notes the scuff marks and claw marks on the walls and ceiling that is eight feet high.   Thoughts of the mutated hill giants come to Leeya’s mind but she says nothing.  It is too bizarre to consider.


At the bottom of the stairs is a door that is slightly ajar.  Gently opening it in case of rusty hinges, Mania opens it a few inches more.  He peers in and sees a long hallway that ends in another door.  This one is wide open.   They more on slowly and as quietly as possible.

Nearing the door he climbs to the walls.  Incarnum takes it all in stride but the others are either startled or taken back.  His supernatural talents have not completely sunk in with some of the Seven.  Peering into the dark he sees movement and can hear it.  Bugbears.

He crawls back quietly and far enough away that they can safely whisper.   He has a plan and seeing at how his plans have gotten this far they all agree on it.

He crawls carefully through the door again and onto the wall and ceiling.  The whole time he is counting to 100 in his mind.   At 97 he is going to attack and at 100 they are coming in with a light spell to better see what is happening and attack.

He picks his target and drops behind him and stabs for a vital.   The bugbear howls at the attack.   The other two turn and begin to attack the supernatural rogue.   Little of their attacks get through his supernatural defenses.  At hoped, their attention is on him and the others charge in.  Bora makes the distance easily.  Her ½ orc blood allows her to see in the dark and her barbarian speed takes her across the length of the room.  She strikes the same Bugbear that Mania has.   The other combatants cross most of the room while Leeya casts out three small orbs that strike perfectly on a bugbear.  Dura calls up her Spiritual warhammer and attempts to attack.

Snarling at Bora, the bugbear is easily finished off by Mania.  The other two attack at him again but do no damage.  Bora takes off an arm with a vicious strike with her great falchion.   In the imperfect light, the other melee combatants struggle for positioning but get in a few attacks.   Mania and Bora with Leeya’s spells take down another while Aura, Vander and Incarnum finish off the final guard.

“See… no problem.”

“Then what is that growling and howling sound I hear in the hallway?” Asks Vander, half smiling to himself.

They peer down the long hallway.   As they slowly walk down the hallway they hear a surprising thump next to them.   There is a magical force field that is clear unless struck that contains large furry creatures that are now charging the wall repeatedly.   After a few moments they stop striking the wall and merely growl and give threatening motions.   

“What are those?”

“When in Sharn a few years ago,  I went to an animal show ….  They had Dire Apes… these resemble that which I saw.” Comments Dura.

“Diseased?” suggests Bora.

“Changed…. Their aura is… tainted… evil….” Adds Aura.

“Great.  House Vadalis is in town.” Quips Bora.

“No.   Worse……. And this is what was to become of the slaves we saved….” Answers Leeya in shook.

“Those $#@&* Bastards.” Snarls Mania under his breath as he turns to the end of the hallway.  The door is closed but there is light on the other side.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 050
“MISTRESS MUY MONSTROUS”

DRAVAGO  3, 999 after midnight-

Events leading up to the heroes’ final charge-

A woman with a crazed and feral smile on her face looks at a glowing and shivering cocoon.  It is purple and black and pulses with alien energies.  Two of her aids arrive… empty handed.

“Where are my new test pieces?” she asks with her smile disappearing.

“There were… others…” begins one of the cloaked individuals.

“They defeated the Hobgoblins and waited for us.   They killed our bugbears.”

“AND MY PETS?  My beautiful dark hill giants?”  Her voice becoming manic and extremely unsettling.   The clerics take a step back as she takes a step towards them.

“Defeated.” Answers the two men weakly.

“Defeated?”  She pauses as if to allow the thought to sink in.   “As in killed?”  An evil glare shines from her eyes.  The cleric aids back up further until they reach a wall.

“What am I to do without more specimens to PLAY with?  I need more!  Besides the apes and giants everything else has broken.”   She turns in thought then stops.  Slowly she turns her head to look at the men over her shoulder.  An evil smile filled with madness is once more on her face.

One of the men tries to run but she reaches out and makes a fist.  The man finds himself magically held.  “Don’t go anywhere-  you can be next” The other man numbly nods his head in great fear and deep down- curiosity of what will become of his soon to be former ally.

She returns back to the strange alien cocoon like device.  She purrs to it like a lover.  She gently touches various blackened nods and bumps on the outside.   She has learned much about how this Xoriat created artifact works.   The creatures of nightmares created mind flayers, beholders and other wonderful aberrations with this.  What ever could she create?   Her eyes become bright thinking about it.   A slight murmur can be heard as she works.  Then a glow and more pulsing from the Husk of Infinite Worlds.  The murmur becomes a confusing buzz then a moan.  Energy begins to leak from the Husk.  It swirls like a thing alive…. Seeking…. Hunting…..

Now beginning to whistle softly to herself she walks over to the held man.   Sweat pours down his face and neck.   He has seen this used before.   Most living things placed within die horribly becoming nothing but a blob of protoplasm…. Those are the lucky ones.  Now he will experience it…..   The honor… the Horror….

Placing special goggles and headpiece on, she becomes immune to the artifact’s residual effects and leans close to the held man.

“I Love you.”   She leans back and laughs like a crazy person consumed by their own madness and finding something very funny…. Something secret.   She drags the man using magic to the husk.  The swirling energy concentrates on the two.   The second, luckier man, can only watch- both in horror and awe.

The husk opens up like a morning flower welcoming the first rays of sunlight.   She pushes the man in and the vapors pull him in.   The spell suddenly breaks and the man tries to escape and screams.  Screams for his soul.

On the other side of the closed door, Mania hears the screams and reacts thinking an innocent person is being killed.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 051
“PURE EVIL CHAOS”

DRAVAGO  3, 999 after midnight-

Mania bursts through the door.  The one cleric doesn’t see him but the crazed woman sees him.  She then ignores him.   She wants to enjoy the transformation of the man inside the arcane-planar cocoon.  Leeya, having readied her wand fires a magic missile.  It strikes the woman but it doesn’t little to her enchanted body.  Seeing the magic attack, the cleric immediately goes to protect his master.  A spiritual weapon appears between the team and her.  Aura sees the swirling magical energy but when she spots the crazed mage her reads her aura as pure chaotic evil and charges to remove her.   As she steps into the swirling energy she is assaulted mentally and becomes confused and goes to attack something moving behind her.  Bora rushes past Aura and attacks the cleric hoping to remove his magical club quickly.  She guts him and prepares for the finishing strike when someone steps up quickly behind her and strikes at her.  Mania rushes the woman thinking his supernatural body will repel anything caste at him.  His mind becomes fuzzy for a moment then he reconnects with reality and attacks her going little damage.   She laughs at him and seems to appraise him.   Incarnum steps up but senses something is strange and magical about the mist.  Uncertain about it he advances and tries to reach the crazed woman but can’t reach her.  Vander notices Aura’s sudden change in direction but ignores it and moves after the woman hoping to take her down quickly.   As he reaches the magical swirling mists he tries not to breathe it in but finds his mind goes numb anyway.   He slows down then stops as he watching the swirls become various flying creatures and he looks at them blankly and lets his sword fall to his side.  Dah-dah……   Dura tries to strike at a distance with her own spiritual weapon.   She misses the woman. “So many pretty playthings.   Perhaps I was hasty to be mad at you.  You brought others with you.  The warforged…. I’ve never had one of those before.”  She mentally releases a spell preset down the hallway.  One of the mutated Dire Apes leaps at the magical wall and tumbles out onto the floor and against the far wall.   They all stop in stunned confusion then begin to growl, howl and hop about in sheer furious joy.  Freedom!

Leeya calls out to everyone not to enter the mist (mostly too late- Know: Arc just missed before).  One cleric tries to strike Bora but misses.   The other one is still screaming.  His one arm hanging outside of the cocoon thrashing about.   Suddenly the screaming ends.  The arm twitches violently several times then drops.  With a sickly sucking sound, the arm is drawn slowly into the cocoon.  Mania is so distracted by it he nearly stops everything his now crazed mind was doing.  Aura, not of her own mind attacks whatever moved the closest to her.  Caught unaware, Bora takes a savage strike to her back from the paladin.  Bora screams out profanities and tries to move in such a way as to finish off the cleric and also stay away from Aura.  “WHY?   Why Aura?!?”   Incarnum has also seen the grisly spectacle of the arm being sucked in.  It doesn’t bother his warforged mind and he attacks the woman.  He does little damage to her.  However, she sees this is not going well for her and her minions and pets.   Vander is still drooling and babbling while reaching for imaginary creatures in the mist when she calls up a spell.  She disappears.

Dura has seen the man go inside also and calls out in horror for someone to save him.   She starts into the room but Leeya stops her and calls out for everyone to stop and leave the room.  Dura struggles free and is about to reattempt to run in when she hears the first howl.

“I am going to need a really strong drink after this.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 003
KUNDARAK 
SEGMENT 052
“PURE CHAOS”

Dura directs Leeya’s attention to behind them.  Six of the mutated dire apes are in the hallway.  One begins to growl and threaten the spell casters so Leeya sends a fireball down at them.   Dura tries to follow with a beam of magical energy but misses the charging creature.  Three others smell the blood of the just recently killed bugbears and go for easier food.  The other two seem uncertain but sneer at the spellcasters.

Aura strikes Bora again.  Bora tries to plead with the paladin, her friend.  Finally she merely grunts and murmurs a barbarian (non-paladin Grandma friendly) comment and bolts at her while dropping her sword.  Aura gets in a slight nick as she is tackled full force (nat 20) and sent hard to the ground with the big ½ orc woman on her.  Mania continues to try to strike the nearest target which is Incarnum.   The warforged has come to understand somewhat what is happening.  He could easily move away from the rogue but fears the defenseless Vander would become the next target.  He cannot allow that.   He concentrates on being defensive against Mania.  Unseen by anyone he begins to glow softly as he reaches deep inside to the strange Incarnum energies that powers him.  He becomes harder to strike.

Vander continues to reach into the air to grasp and pat unseen friendly animals.  His childish and goofy smile is the only clue to whatever he is seeing.   

Dura is struck hard by the charging ape.  To protect her, Leeya castes a fireball into the hallway.  This discourages the two other apes from also charging and gets the leading ape in the back.  It howls at Dura and Leeya in pain and anger.

Suddenly the ape stops howling and has a pained look on its face.  Then the others hear it.  A loud ear-piercing screech from the cocoon.  It pulses and lights strike out in beams of color.  The mists suddenly retract through a lit crack of the entrance where the man was sucked in.   Vander stops babbling and grasps at the air once more then looks around.   He is confused and embarrassed.   Mania and Aura continue to attack and thrash about.   (allowed a second save due to retraction of mists).  Leeya and Dura are freed up as the dangerous ape decides to leave rather than fight whatever is happening.  It’s dull and angry mind still remembers the cocoon it would seem.  Vander stumbles back trying to understand what is happening.   Leeya steps up-  whatever is happening it’s because of this cocoon and needs to stop.

The cocoon groans once more and a mutated man stumbles out and falls to his (its) knees.   He throws up them swipes his mouth.  He sits upright and pulls back his cowl.  His two eyes have fused into one and seven tentacles with eyes on them wriggle free of his wet hair.  Taking no chances, Leeya unleashes her most powerful spell at him and freezes him there killing him instantly.

Vander helps Incarnum hold Mania back.  It is not easy.  In another minute or so the effects finally wear off.   Aura breaks down crying and both Leeya and Bora hold her.  She doesn’t want it at first but accepts it after a few moments.   Mania sits in a corner and seems shocked and in deep thought.

“Can we destroy it?” asks Dura.

“I don’t want to get near it.    I don’t know.” Answers Leeya.

“We can’t just leave it can we?”    wonders Vander, still trying to understand what has happened to both himself and the others.

“Can we?” echoes the warforged.

“What concerns me the most is I recognized her.”  Bora brings up.

“The party in Sharn,” Mania says with little emotion, “Muy I think was her name.”

“Gods of the Sovereign Host….” Whispers Leeya.

“Now what?” asks Bora.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 053
“THE LONG HAUL”

DRAVAGO  5, 999

“Keep running guys!  Keep running!”  Exclaims Dura in a huff.

“Whose idea was it to tell Geth about the insane center anyway?!?” yells out Bora looking over her shoulder.

“I didn’t know there was a damned coupe of ruler ship here!” Pants out Leeya, nearly out of breath.

“Damned Hobgoblins… think this means they can… do whatever they want!   Even hunt us!” Bora blusters.

“These are some of the blasted gobliniods that were a part of human slave trafficking.   So get real.” Spits out Mania in frustration.

They have been on the run for the past two hours.    A large faction of hobgoblins is hunting them for sport.   They know the land and are using archers.  They are traveling deeper into the Kraal Jungle.  Rumor has it that even the locals avoid this area.  It is full of the supernatural and haunted ruins.  Better dealing with rumors while thinning out the archers than face the archers head-on.

As they come onto a stonewall made from stacked loose rocks two arrows glance off of Incarnum’s shoulder.   “Cover!” yells Bora.  All seven leap behind the wall for cover.  Mania is looking at a tall tree to climb and attack from above but the others locate where the archers are.

They are in cover behind trees and large moss covered rocks.  Leeya sees that two of them are side-by-side and casts a web spell onto them while Bora takes a chance and stands up with her own bow.  She hits before the hobgoblin can re-acquire her location.  

“Now what?” asks Leeya.

“Where’s Mania?” asks Vander.

They hear a startled scream then nothing.   The Hobgoblins are no longer a threat and Mania can heal himself again.

Continuing on, hoping to distance themselves further from the hunters, they follow the stone wall to what Incarnum believes is due west.   Based on the moisture of the ground he believes they are traveling towards a river or water source.

Unwittingly, they are following a game trail, and where there is game there are often predators.  In this case, after about an hour of traveling they spot two Dire Tigers that are waiting to ambush them.  Mania, with his supernatural nature and Aura with her defenses take point hoping the others can take the creatures down before they advance onto them.  

Leeya does her best but the boney large cats leap from the tree even as the spell is caste.  Bora misses with her bow.  Dura tries to get them also but misses completely with a spell.  The large cats charge and pounce on both of them.  Sparks are flying as one tries to rip up and gut Aura.   Most of Mania’s injuries seal up but some are just too deep.   He and the cat are becoming a bloody mess.

Most of the team tries to help him first but little is done to the cats with their tough hides.   Aura howls in pain as a rear foot gets in-between separate plates of armor and rakes her badly.  In desperation, mania begins to rip into the cat’s foot with his fangs creating a truly bloody mess.   Dura bolsters Bora’s strength and the barbarian begins to hack the cats up with deep and mighty blows.   Finally the cats are killed.

Aura requires magical aid and the others are uncertain at what to do with Mania.  “Point me… to the… nearest… hobgoblin……” he says with a faint smile.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 053
“WHEN THE HUNTER BECOMES THE HUNTED”

DRAVAGO  5, 999

“WARLORD BRAAK-  the scouts are no longer reporting in.”

“We hunt a worthy foe General Lortaal.  It is a glorious night.  Our gods approve of us and bless us. Select new scouts.”

“Yes.”

“You, you and you-   scout ahead.  NOW!” snarls General Lortaal after walking to a small grouping of archers.  

The three frown but do as commanded.  They go ahead of the front line.   Though not the best of trackers they can easily follow the trail.   A warforged and two full plate targets leave easy to follow trails.  They reach a small still stream with steep tall banks surrounded by trees and brush.   One bends down to see which way they went and freezes in horror.   Reflecting in the water are eyes in the darkness.  Dozens.   The three have almost no time to even scream.   High above them, clinging to a tree is the team’s rogue and resident Dhampir.  He has decided to use his supernatural powers over the creatures of the night.   Something he hates doing but must for the others to survive.

He never once asks himself when did he start to care about others.

Wolves rush and overwhelm the awaiting ambushers.  It is not pretty but at least it is short.

Lortaal and his personal guards last only slightly longer.  But those are taken down by the other six traveling companions.

“The sooner we get to civilization the better.  I need a long hot soaking bath.” Comments Dura as she discovers a leech has attempted to attach to her forearm.

“Before then we have to still cross the dangerous mountains that are loaded with eager to fight gobliniods.”

“For a bath- I’ll take them ALL down.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 055
“SEAWALL MOUNTAINS”

DRAVAGO  15, 999

The group has been walking through lightly forested areas of Darguun for ten days now.  They have faced several creatures they did not expect to run into.  They have avoided two groups of hobgoblins marching.

On a clear day they can see what they believe are the Seawall Mountains.

At another 10 days of travel they can clearly see the very tops of the mountains.  They begin to follow a river system (Torlaac River) which helps them in some ways but hinders them in others.   They are trying to avoid possible hostile groups but the river attracts everyone with many settlements.

NYMM 3, 999

The group reaches a larger settlement known as Grellreach.  They continue to try to be evasive around people though they see several none gobliniods farming land.   But as freemen or slaves?  They pass it up hoping the best for the farmers.

NYMM 8, 999

The flat lands of fields and batches of forest give way to foothills.  

NYMM 10, 999

They are clearly within the mountains.   Fallen rough stone liter the grass and forests as they climb steep areas of land.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 056
“SEAWALL RUINS”

DRAVAGO  16, 999

“Another storm is coming.” Comments Vander as he pauses and looks over his shoulder into the lands they traveled last week.

“This will make the third in five days.” Groans Leeya.

“I’m still wet from the last one.” Grumbles Dura.

Incarnum listens and wonders if he should add something.   He sees no point to say the obvious.  It is early summer.  The rain season will begin now.  He merely nods his warforged head in neutral agreement.

Bora raises her hand up in a fist.  Everyone knows this means to be quiet and still.  They follow her gaze to the thick shrubs and brush to their right.  Mania comes out smiling.  “It’s about to rain but I think I found some shelter.”

“No bears this time I hope.” Comments Vander.

“Or Dire badgers” huffs out Dura.

They settle within the cave shortly.   Mania, being a creature of the night, pokes around within the cavern instead of sleeping. 

Bora, Aura and Leeya sit up and talk.  Bora misses home some.  They talk about home and growing up.   Bora grew up in the mountains of Eldeen Reaches along the border of the Demon Wastes.  Leeya grew up in Sharn, the City of Towers.  Aura has a hard time speaking of her home.   She hints at it more than states it.  Xen’drik, a monk settlement, ruins and a culture based a tree.  Strange.

Mania returns.  “You know- I think this cavern leads to something underground.”

“Why do you say that?” asks Bora.

“Tracks that lead into a wall.  I’m figuring a secret door or magical entrance.”

“Behave and shut up- some people are trying to sleep.” Grumbles Dura as she rolls over within her thin blanket.

They settle down and try to sleep as the warforged named Incarnum watches the entrance.  He has come to love the rain.  He likes how it falls and splashes… ripples within the puddles.  As a warforged, he knows he has much to learn and understand but how can the others dislike the rain?   He sticks his metal and wood hand into the rain and watches it. He turns and moves his hand slowly watching the water drip and run on his hand.

The rain stops shortly after dark.   Incarnum continues to watch the world outside as the others sleep.  Outside, he watches a raccoon waddle about looking for food.  It takes a root it has found and dips it into a puddle of clean water.  Incarnum is fascinated by the creature.  A wild and simple creature that cleans its food before eating it.   These thoughts and others lead him to wondering about his own life.   Home.   What was his home?  He doesn’t remember much.   As a warforged he was created.   He was built for a specific purpose.   What is this purpose?  Is he doing it?  What of the crystals in his body.    Does he miss home?  Should he?

Night gives to day and they begin to move out.   Something bothers Bora however.  They search a bit and on the other side of the hill they camped within they see it-   Ruins.

“Told you.” says Mania.

“This doesn’t prove anything.” Says Leeya as she looks at the ruins.    Several layers of columned balconies and dried up fountains with statues outside.  Curiosity lures them in closer as they check it out.   The statues are of bugbears in armor.   The translations below seem to be meaningless.   Much of the old goblin writing is damaged.  There are partial names and dates below.

“Should we?” asks Bora motioning to the ruins.

“We really need to be moving on however…..” begins Dura as she thinks of reaching a city and a hot bath.

“We have little choice…. “States Incarnum as he points to the ruins.  Mania is already there.

“Really?” grumbles Vander eyeing the rogue with some distain.

“Look at the sky.   Maybe we should camp here for the day.  Fully rest and remain dry.” Says Bora eyeing the grey sky.

The seven of them head into the ruins.


----------



## megamania

Coming back soon.....


----------



## megamania

The ruins......


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 057
“WE ARE NOT ALONE”

DRAVAGO  17, 999

The seven of them climb the stairs and warily cross the wide balcony.  They take the center archway and decide this is deep enough.   Though dark, they can see outside and if need be- leave in a hurry.

Aura and Vander’s heavy armor make a loud grating sound on the bare stone floor.   Incarnum’s feet are not much better.

Soon they become comfortable.   They are dry.  They are happy.

Leeya and Dura joke about never having spells to create a fire.  Incarnum watches the rain fall outside.   Soon they sleep.

Bora sleeps deeply.  Then she dreams.   She dreams of home.  She sees her family, her brothers and sisters hunting and gathering in the shadows of the Demon Wastes.   Her parents toil also.  Then the dream shifts.  Creatures attack at night.  Fiends from the west.  She wakes up with a start and a loud gasp.

Dura is quick to check on her.  “Are you alright?  That must have been a powerful nightmare to call out like that.” As a barbarian, Bora is not used to such close comfort from a friend but it is welcomed.

“I will be alright.” She lets out a deep breath that she was not aware she was holding.

“Third one this week.   Sure nothing is wrong?” asks Mania.

“No.  I am fine.”

“Do you miss home?” asks Aura.

The barbarian thinks that over.  “Maybe I do.”

“Then perhaps we should go there…. Once we have a proper bath and food at a Ghallanda House tavern.” Offers Dura with a hug and smile.

They sit back again but they do not fall asleep, especially Bora.

She rolls over and sees Mania concentrating at the darkness.  The warforged also seems to be peering into the darkness.

“Are we not alone?” whispers Bora.

“It may be nothing.” Offers Mania as he gets up from his crouched position.  

He calmly walks to the wall and begins to crawl up it.   He carefully feels his way around the ceiling as he leaves the room.   Incarnum waits perfectly still.  Bora decides to wake the others.
Vander hopes he has something to take down after being awoken twice within one night.

Ten minutes pass when Mania walks back in a hurry.   “Whip a light spell, you guys need to see this.”

They cautiously walk deeper into the ruins.   The walls depict horrible scenes of fiends and monsters eating humanoids.   “This better be good.” Says 
Leeya looking at a Pit Fiend wrestling a huge red dragon.

A room nearby offers a soft glow.  “In here.”

They go in and see a magical ward that glows softly.  Within it is a winged humanoid.

“Good?” asks Mania mocking Leeya.

Aura stares at the winged outsider.   Considering.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 058
“THE INFLUENCE OF ISOLATION”

DRAVAGO  18, 999

Held within the summoning circle is a strong looking winged figure of celestial origin.  But instead of feathers for wings, it has dark but softly illuministic flaps of energy or silk-like cloth.  It looks like a warrior and a celestial one at that.   But the eyes….. they are full of anger and insanity.

The winged man sings as he speaks.    What he says in not spoken in common.  “Any idea what he is saying?” asks Mania as he looks to Leeya then Aura.   Leeya shrugs her shoulders.   “I do not speak the language of angels.” Is all The paladin has to say as she studies the figure before them.

“I do not have any spells memorized for languages.   Do you?” asks Dura to the team’s mage.

“No.   What is he and how long has he been trapped here?”

“A celestial being and based on what we have seen so far- he has been here for a very long time.” The dwarf answers.

“Should we help him?   He is after all a good guy…. Right?” Suggests Mania looking at the circle of summoning and magical containment.

Leeya and Dura look to each other with uneasy looks.  Aura, the paladin steps up to the magical aura to look closer.   The planar creature inside sings to her.  It feels peaceful and in need.   But there is a sense of sorrow mixed in.    His eyes speak of the need for freedom.    Aura can not take it.   With her armored boot she kicks at the chalk line covered in dust of time.

Suddenly the look of sorrow and need is replaced with wraith and anger.  It roars in its freedom and a greatsword appears, hidden by its wings and as he swings it flames erupt with a single foreign word.  Aura instinctly steps and leans away.  She is still struck once by the sheer ferocity  of the crazed creature’s attack.

Incarnum steps up to block any further attacks.  He gets in one attack which seems to do nothing to the planar creature.  Dura, already wary of the creature had a spell ready and castes a searing beam of light that washes over the creature.  No harm is done to its body.  Mania steps back to give space to the harder hitting members of the group.  Bora strikes hard and overcomes it’s damage reduction.  Leeya calls up on the power of Xoriat as black tentacles erupt from the stone floor.  They wrap around its legs and hold it there.  Vander, having mentally charged his weapon strikes and damages the creature.  The paladin smits the creature turned chaotic evil from centuries of being left alone in the cold darkness of the ruins.

Snarling insanely and growling in celestial with fiendish obscenities, the angel rips free of the tentacles.  Everyone quickly strikes at it while it struggles to rip free.  Several hits are scored and do minor damage to the resilient creature.

Instead of going straight through the group it side steps to the side and strikes at the warforged.    The warforged is struck very hard and it’s metal breastplate is darked by the flames and nearly severed in two.   

Taking another step around the warforged, it strikes him and further cripples Incarnum.  The warforged can not survive another attack from the demented Movanic Deva. He steps back to avoid any further attacks.  Now with Dura giving Bull Strength to both Bora and Vander, more damage is done.

Nearly free of the group it strikes Vander and nearly cripples him. Dura steps up to the warforged.  Knowing it is not as effective, she still tries to heal the highly damaged warforged.  Pissed at what she is seeing, Bora rages and strikes hard at the angel.  Her first strike sprays blood on the ruin walls and the second strikes tears into it’s stomach.   It drops.

“If this being was in its right mind it never would have come to this.” The Paladin speaks softly in great regret that they had to lay the creature low.

“If it wasn’t as crazed I suspect it have used magic on us and we all would be hurting.” Grumbles the rogue and he checks on Vander.

“Isolation is the weakness to everything sane.  Even angels.” Adds Leeya.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 059
“THE LONG TREK INTO ZILARGO”

NYMM 4 , 999

“Are you certain we can’t talk about this Druusk?” asks mania already knowing the answer.

“Druusk want money.    Give Druusk your money.” howlers the large Ogre while waving his Great falchion.

The rogue and Ranger were scouting ahead of the main group.   They thought they saw a settlement near by.  As they got closer, they spotted a farm and hoped for instructions.  Instead they found a family of gnomes being terrorized by an Ogre with military training; leftovers from the war years.   Mania couldn’t help himself.   He needed to be a hero and confronted the bully to allow the family to leave.   That leaves Incarnum and himself to face the brute for several minutes until the others catch up with them.  Being midday, he figures this will be a fair fight as the natural sunlight weakened his Dhampir powers.

He moves to the right of the large creature and tries to get it’s attention as Incarnum moves to it’s left.  Incarnum believes this is a bad move and having been hit hard thinks so even more.  Mania steps into it but it still takes down the warforged (-9).

The rogue is forced to move away.  After seeing what the Ogre did to Incarnum he doubts he could survive fighting it head-on.   “Your mother was a rock.”

“Naaaaarrrrgh!” screams out a barbarian young woman.  The ogre looks up as he spots her rushing his way.   Others are hurrying behind her also.  One woman waves her arms and says something under her breath that makes the Ogre’s blood freeze- literally.  Leeya hits him with a Cone of Cold.

“I had it but since you’re here…” smiles Mania as he circles around the confused and chilled giant-kin.  The Ogre follows the quick rogue’s movement steps into a charging enraged barbarian strike.   Leeya’s fireball explodes behind him.  Perfectly placed, it burns him but not Mania or Bora.   Dura moves quickly to Incarnum.   “This makes twice I’ve had to do so work on him folks.  I am NOT an artificer.  This is hard.”

“We have witnesses.” Proclaims the paladin quietly looking beyond the cleric and warforged.

Six gnomes watch from the safety of a small chicken shed.   The apparent mother whispers something to the eldest father figure.  He gives her a sour face which is greeted with a cuff to the back of his head.   Still rubbing it, he walks out and towards the group.

“My life partner wishes me to thank you and offer something for your services rendered.  This Ogre has been plaguing the country side for several months now.” 

“We are happy to help.  We need no thanks nor reward.” Suggests the paladin.

“Actually- we are looking for a town to resupply and perhaps find travel from.” Adds Dura while she tries to figure out how to reach his chest through the deeply dented chest plate.

The female gnome steps up.  “Thurimbar is an hours walk to the west.  There are dragonmark houses there.   But first- how would you enjoy a proper gnome country meal.   The Ogre killed several chickens before you arrived.  Their deaths will be meaningless if we must bury them.”

Vander’s eye brows rise at this.   Bora smiles and looks to Dura as if pleading for acceptance.

“A proper meal does sound good.   If you are sure it is not a burden.”

Killie and Freeda Brightflower and their four children make a great meal and show for the group.  As is the nature of gnomes, more questions are asked than answered by the gnomes.  They are hurt that Mania and Aura do not eat at the table.  They expected as much from the warforged but not their hero and the paladin.  Mania feels it would be better not to ask for permission to feed on some livestock later and Aura figures her appearance will scare them needlessly also.  She suggests her god feeds her which brings many questions about what kind of god would deprive followers of the enjoyment of food.   Then in a none-thought out response Dura mentions her last name.

An Elderich.   At their farm.  Eating at their table.

They speak highly of her grandfather.  Their uncle has helped building airships for Kim Elderich.  One a great secret.   Dura, still annoyed with Kim, tells them what she knows about his ship.   It is a giant craft- perhaps the biggest ever built in Zilargo.  Questions about its purpose and destination nearly overwhelm the cleric.  Even the children ask questions about the craft and why he would want something so large and obvious.

In the end, everyone sleeps with a full stomach and many thoughts about what to do next.

Bora has thoughts but is uncertain about bringing them into the dangerous lands of Eldeen so close to the Demon Wastes.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 060
“EMPLOYMENT WITH ORIEN”

NYMM 5 , 999

In the morning, they travel to the nearby town.   They find it is clearly a gnomish town as most of the buildings and roads are sized for the small figures of Gnomes.    Finding House Orien was easy if only it stood so much taller than the other buildings.

The man running the house turned them down for work until they learned of Dura’s background.   It pleased the man to hire a relative of Kim to do manual work of guarding a caravan.

It is going from Thurimber to Trolanport.  It will take 20 days as the Orien road makes a wide circle around the forest.

The caravan is transporting various wood and basic mineral items.    When asking, they learn there has been a lot of Ogre activity on the caravan route.   This comes as no surprise to the group.  

NYMM 10, 999

“The road is getting close to the forest again.    We should be cautious.” Suggests Vander.

“Careful…. There may be more raccoons there.” Jokes Mania.

The prior night, Vander woke the entire party up during his watch since he heard a noise in the dark.  It was a raccoon.   A normal and simple raccoon.   Mania has been reminding him of it ever since.

“How did I get to scout ahead with you?”

“Incarnum says it was better for him.    Go figure.” Says the rogue with a smile.  “At least you don’t have to listen to Gallard while up here.”

“He is a fool.”

“He is also second in command with the caravan we are charged with protecting.   Doesn’t that make you wonder?”

Vander waits for the rogue’s point.

“The house hired the seven of us to protect the caravan.   Why so much?”

“They underestimate our combative skills.”

“Leeya looks like a warrior?    No….. they are expecting trouble.”

“Said there were Ogres.”

“But with some specialized training and at least a little smarts Ogres can be easily defeated.”

“Like at the gnome’s farm?”

“Funny.   Two nights ago I looked into what we are guarding.   Basic goods.   Not worth hiring the seven of us and the three Orien agents.”

“Anyone ever say you are nosey and should mind your own business.”

“Mew.   Whatever.” Smirks the rogue.  Suddenly he becomes serious and looks back from his horse.    “What is that?!?”

Vander is already turning his horse around.   Something is flying down out of the sky behind them near the caravan.

A green colored winged reptile lands close to the caravan.  It roars and threatens the Oriens.  

“Drake!” calls out Leeya.  She casts her most powerful spell knowing how dangerous the creatures can be.  The extreme cold washes over it making its wings brittle.  Incarnum, not riding a horse due to his weight and ability to never tire, steps up and attacks.  Bora dismounts and pulls out her large weapon.  The others hold their position including the Orien caravan employees.  Kallia d”Orien calls out warnings.  The Forest Drake is after the horses.

The drake snaps at the warforged but misses.  Leeya’s fireball finishes it off before Bora can attack or the scouts arrive.

“That is no Ogre.” States the rogue as he looks at the steaming corpse of the frozen then burned Drake.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 061
“HOOTS AND GROWLS IN THE NIGHT”

NYMM 11 , 999

Incarnum, as a warforged, stays up as a guard for the sleeping group.   Mania has left the camp to look for food.   They left the settlement of Tarandra this morning.   An additional crate was added to one of the two wagons.   Mania notes how Kallia watches it being loaded carefully.   Even Gallard stops telling people what to do while it is being loaded.  

The warforged stares at the stars above.   He is thinking about his first night away from the Mournlands.  It wasn’t long ago he wandered out of the Mournlands.   His first stars he ever saw were over Breland.  His first blades of grass, his first blue water, so many firsts of quality things.   But what does this make of his people? Of The Lord of Blades?

His memories are disrupted by a sound that resembles a mixture of a hoot and a growl.  An Owlbear!

“Owlbear!” he calls out as his short swords appear from their sheaths.   The sound is closer and out comes the creature.  It stands like a tall grizzly but with longer talons for claws.  The head is of a great owl.

Suddenly the same creature stiffens for a moment then cries out and tries to twist and turn.  As it does so, Mania can be seen with his sword embedded in its ribs.   “It’s a whole ^%#@$ pack of them! Get up!” he screams at them with red excitable eyes.

Bora is quickest to be on her feet.   She grabs her sword and smiles.  “Oh really?  A pack?”

The others awaken except for Dura is not quick to clear her head.  Her dreams of Sharn hold her in her in a daze.

Incarnum attacks hoping to take the first one down quickly.  Mania reburies his sword between two different ribs as he searches for vital organs.   The creature half attacks the warforged since it can not reach Mania but the pain drives it crazy.    More sounds of the pack arrive within the dark.

“We are surrounded!” calls out Kallia in alarm.

Bora guts the first creature.  Three others come into view of the dying campfire.   Aura and Vander meet the closest head on.  Each stab to the front, gutting the creature, step under its swinging claw and stab into its back.   The owlbear goes down.  Leeya sets one on fire.

Incarnum gets in one swing on the fourth owlbear.   Mania, wiping blood from his mouth, leaps from the back of the downed creature to join him.  The melee warriors surround one as Leeya looks to further cook her target.    The owlbears never had a chance.

Gallard and Kallia share glances of approval.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 061
“OGRES IN THE NIGHT”

NYMM 18 , 999

Vander and Incarnum take a turn watching the camp tonight.  Incarnum remains silent and motionless on the edge of the camp.   Vander sharpens his blade and looks occasionally to the warforged then to the darkness outside of the camp then to his teammates.  The Orien employees sleep within their wagons.   He becomes caught up in the steady and regular movement of sharpening his weapon and he thinks back to the end of the war.

He was still new to the Aundairan army.  Terran Sedulla was his mentor, commander and at times lover.  They guarded the edge of the Eldeen Reaches and Aundair.  Except for occasional arguments between loggers and farmers it was a quiet tour.   As such, Commander Sedulla began to teach him the ways of using one’s mind to bolster the fighting abilities and senses. She taught him the basics of being a Psychic Warrior.

She preferred lighter armor than his heavier armor but she could protect herself mentally where he could not.   Since they rarely saw combat, she allowed him to wear the bulky and noisy armor.

The low land hills and forest of Zilargo reminded him of Aundair.   Aundair has more hardwoods and a cooler temperature in general but at night it seemed similar enough.   

A grunt in the darkness alerts Vander and Incarnum that they are not alone.  Being a light sleeper, Mania also stirs but is not certain what awoke him.   “What….?”

“We are not alone.” Answers Vander as he stands up and waves his sword.

“Wake everyone up.   Whatever or whoever it was, they are big.”

“Maybe we finally see ogres on the caravan trail.” Says Mania as he goes about waking the team.

“Charge in!  Take whatever you can!” calls out a deep and loud voice.

As usual, Dura is slow to awaken and this time even Aura is slow to awaken.  She was in a deep meditative sleep.   The others wait as several ogres rush from the darkness.

Bora rages and steps quickly into the path of the first intruder.  The charge is brutal (and crits) and the body falls and tumbles to a stop in the grass.  Mania finishes the Ogre that Incarnum and Vander started.   Leeya freezes three that are too close together.  Dura grumbles at them and hopes this will be over quickly.  The ogres, outraged by this counter assault attack.   Only Bora, lacking her armor is struck.

Bora nearly slices him in two in rebuttal.  Incarnum finishes off one and Vander nearly kills the fifth one.   Mania steps onto it and pops his teeth.

“What are you?!?” declares Killia d’Orien as she witnesses Mania’s darker side come out.

“oops.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 004
SEAWALL MOUNTAINS
SEGMENT 062
“WHAT IS A DHAMPIR”

NYMM 18 , 999

“What are you?!?” declares Killia d’Orien as she witnesses Mania’s darker side come out.  He looks to her and feels the extension of his teeth.

“oops.”

Gallard, finally having a reason to outwardly hate the rogue, tries to build fear.  “A monster!   Worse- a vampire!   He will dominate you and feed on you during the night.”   His weapon is drawn.

“Put it away.” Commands the paladin.   With a moment of distrust and disbelief, he lowers the weapon.   “He is no vampire.”

“You have seen him in the direct sun.    If he were a vampire, would he be alive?” adds Bora in his defense.

“As a vampire, “alive” needs to be carefully defined.   If not a vampire, then what?    Fangs grow on vampires and shifters only from my experience.” Says the caravan leader.

“He is not a threat.  Not to you or you.”  Adds Dura, unsure about Gallard.

“Then a monster!” snarls Gallard.

“Enough.” Mania calmly says.   “I’ll explain to you and clarify for everyone here.  I am by definition a Dhampir.    Like a shifter I share qualities of a mixed coupling.  My mother was killed by a vampire when I was conceived.   I retained qualities of her original human condition and some of the vampire’s blood as it mixed with her.    I do not feed on people.  I try to feed only on animals and when possible- animals that are being killed anyway due to the dangers they cause- like these Ogre raiders.”

Leeya and Aura both step up to him.  “As a paladin, I can sense evil and I sense undead.   Neither radiate from him.”

Leeya adds- “He is a rogue both in skills and personality.”

The others step up……  “and as such he has become a friend and close ally to us.   To wish harm onto him is to do harm onto us.”  Adds Bora.

The caravan workers look to each other uncertain what to believe.   A “half” vampire?   Stranger things have been heard of.

“Very well, but I must ask you to use better judgment and care when ….. feeding.” The caravan leader says and turns to return to her wagon.

Dura waits until they are in their wagons before she spins on her heel and glares at the rogue.  “oops?   Really?  Oops.”

“errrrr….. sorry?”

“Clean up this mess before it attracts wolves and everyone else get some sleep.”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 
005 RETURN TO SHARN 
SEGMENT 063
“MUCH HAS HAPPENED”

BARRAKAS 10, 999

The seven friends eventually reach Zilargo.  House Orien is happy to see them off.   In Trolanport, they had a short misadventure dealing with a gnome that summons elemental creatures.  After defeating him, the team is offered a means to Sharn.

The ship reaches Sharn and they return to where it all started.....

Dura ir’Elderich returns to her apartment and relaxes.  It is a decent size so everyone has space to relax.  Hot baths and perfumes for the women and cold drinks and hot food for the guys.  Mania just likes being in the city again.

BARRAKAS 14 , 999

Nearby, a time displaced John Play awakens and remembers a promise he made for Kim ir’Elderich.  He has a note he is to deliver to his granddaughter- Dura.  Knowing he may be ripped from time and place by Glyder Freetime at any moment, he leaves to accomplish his mission.

Play takes a skycoach to the tower where the Elderich family have a small mansion.  He hopes she is in.  He has not seen Dura is years (literally) and wanders what she is up to.   He always thought she had that same mischievous mindset her grandfather has.  There are no servants.  The gardens in the front gate look neglected.  But he spots someone in the window.  Someone taller than a dwarf.

Sliding a Tonfa to his hand he goes to the door.  He knocks and the door is answered shortly.  Play is not prepared for what he sees.  The door is answered by a human woman that is over six feet tall and very strong looking.  Her square jaw suggests Eldeen heritage.  “Is Dura ir’Elderich in?”

“and you are?” Demands the woman.

Play spots a strange looking warforged behind her.  Gems are embedded in his shoulders and arms.  “Play, John Play.  A family friend.”

The tall woman closes the door on him.   He can hear several people talking then the door opens.  A female dwarf opens the door.  Her hair is balled up within a towel and she is wearing a Sarlonian cloth robe.  “John?” she asks.

The ex-Dark Lantern and at times ally to her grandfather gives her a big smile and opens his arms for a hug.  She nearly lifts him off his feet.  “John!”

Excited introductions are made.  Mania immediately takes a dislike to Play.  They have the same charming personality, flirtatious natures and even look like they could be brothers.   Also, Leeja is appreciating the looks she is getting from him.    Play doesn’t seem to notice Bora’s own body language as she takes stock of the self-proclaimed “Hero for Hire”.

Dura and the others talk about their adventures and House Kundarak’s contract with her grandfather.  In turn, Play talks about his time travel adventures.   Before he leaves, he hands her an envelope.  Within it is a written letter from Kim, her grandfather.

John leaves and the seven friends sit back and talk about him.  Eventually, everyone finds their place to sleep- everyone but Dura.  She stares at the envelope.  After several failed attempts at sleep she gets up and opens the envelope.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN 
005 RETURN TO SHARN 
SEGMENT 064
“AKA DREW SAVATOOSE”

BARRAKAS 15, 999

“I don’t like this- not. One. Bit.” Mutters Dura.

“What did he say again?” asks Bora.

“Go to the Sharn Kundarak bank and request to see Chakka d’Kundarak.   Give her the name Drew Savatoose.”

“Vague.”

“Very.   And since we still are subject to the contract between him and Kundarak it makes me less inclined to do business with them.”


Dura leaves for the Kundarak banks later that morning.  This leaves the others to fend for themselves.  

Incarnum enjoys looking over her balcony.   The thought of so many living people being here amazes him still.  It is why he came here to begin with all that long time ago.

Bora awakens late.  She has had another restless night thinking of home.   She cannot help but think something is wrong.   She wants to return badly.

Mania spent the night on the streets.  They hope it is to visit with old friends but they are uncertain.  The Dhamphir is so unpredictable and mysterious.

Vander awoke a few hours ago and has begun possibly his second breakfast.  He has come to enjoy sliced fresh fruit muffins and pastries.

Leeya sits at a window wondering about her connections and ties to this city.   She knows they need to be dealt with but how?   She wants to avoid the emotional pain of it.

Aura has left to explore the city.    Something or someone had drawn her here, she is certain of it but what or whom?

Dura Elderitch reaches the bank’s tower.  She travels via an magical lift up the next twenty levels and switches to a bridge then to another lift.  This lift has armed dwarven guards in gleaming gold and platinum laced armor and blue shining halberds.  Kundarak guards.  The lift rises about five levels and she gets off.

The Sharn Kundarak bank is the top of a tower.  It has long steps and pillars.  Statues of dragons stand guard at each of the four corners.  Everything is made to look of gold.  How much of this is real and how much is magical illusion is hard to say.

She climbs the stairs and gets into a line.  A few short minutes later she reaches the teller.  “ Drew Savatoose.”

“What may I do for you Mistress Savatoose?”

Uncertain what to say, she hopes for the best.  “Private Vault.”

The dwarf looks at her long and hard and calls for another dwarf.  He leaves quickly and returns shortly with a well dressed dwarf, presumably  the vault chief.  “What is it Greta?” he snarls.

“Vault” is all she says and looks over Dura’s shoulder to greet the next customer.

The vault chief gives a sour look and turns.  “Follow me Miss.” Reaching a door guarded by stone statues (most likely magical) he stops and turns.  “Name and papers”.

Papers?    Dura is not sure where this is going.  “Drew Savatoose.” She states.

The vault keeper stops and looks at her sternly.  “Repeat.” He demands.

“Drew Savatoose. I don’t seem to have my papers on me.”

With little change in his posture or tone he grumbles.  “This way Miss” and they enter another lift that goes down two floors.   They step off into a hallway and go down stairs.   Near the bottom he finally speaks.   “Known your father from before the war.   Saved my life once…. Or twice.” Turns and gives a smirk.

“I’m sorry…. But do you know who I am?”

“Drew Savatoose as the papers said.” He motions above and points to his ears.   They may be magically eavesdropped.

The stairs enter a large room with another several doors.  He speaks a password into one, then unlocks it, then speaks a second password.  The seams of the door glow yellow and gold and the door hisses as it opens.  “From this room I can reach any of the portal vaults our house has.”   As if that explains everything thinks Dura.

Once inside he relaxes and gives her a hug.  “Dura ir’Elderitch- I never thought I would see you.”

“Elderitch sir.   Despite the wealth, my family is not considered to be of noble status.”  Says the slightly confused Dura.

“Pah!  The people in the Holds can be so people-phobic.  Your Grandfather was very wise to do this.  It is as if he knew what would happen.   Do you mind if I ask what he has done with the rest of the money?”

“He built a giant airship and is searching for some crazy artifact.” She admits.   “At this point I’m sure if he is alive or merely traveling the world.”

“Or even the planes.  He always spoke of planar travel.”

He pulls and pushes unseen levers and wards and speaks a series of strange tone with the name of Drew Savatoose mixed within it.   The space opens up before him and Dura cannot speak at what she sees within.


----------



## megamania

Been awhile so I'm restarting this Storyhour.   Its been so long I have lost character sheets (old computer that crashed last year) and will be remaking the characters from the original notes and memory.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
006  NEW ADVENTURES
SEGMENT 065
“BORED AND NEED DIRECTION”

BARRAKAS 18, 999

“No more.  Not even one bite.   Awwwwww” bemoans Dura as she pushes away from the dinner table at the five star restaurant- “Talmeo’s”.  The three slices of sweetened cake remain from the original full cake.  

“You ate like a dwarf.” Comments Mania as he watches the waitress move about carefully balancing her tray with glasses on it.  Her hips sweep side to side between tables and chairs.

“I did too.” Comments Bora whom then belches and blushes.  “Excuse me.  Sorry” If the barbarian felt like it work, she would hide under the table.

“Tis quite alright. In some cultures, that is a sign of gratitude.   So- Thankyou.” Comes a voice from behind Leeya.  The four turn to see whom has spoken and are surprised to see a changeling wearing an apron and bandana.  “I am Zigland.  How was the cake Miss?”

“Very good. Compliments to the chef.” Says Dura as she pats her stomach once more.

“Thankyou.  I aim to please as much as I can.”

“Wait….   YOU are the Chef?” stumbles out Leeya looking at the happily smiling shapeshifter.

“Why yes I am.  Why does that surprise you?  Is it the fact I am a –“ begins the changeling with a hint of being insulted.

“You are young looking for a…. Chef.”  Interjects Dura.

The changeling stops and smiles.  “What a strange thing to say to a Changeling.  But thankyou again.  I hope you enjoy the rest of the meal and come back again.”

“As you as the chef- most definitely.” Adds Bora.

“Ah.    Come soon then.  I will be traveling soon to explore the world and work on my project. I am writing a book about different cultures and what they eat.”

“Sounds great.” Concludes Mania as he wonders if blood is on the menu.  Wouldn’t he be surprised to learn it may  .

“So-  what are you going to do with the money?” asks Leeya.

“I don’t know.  I’m still taking it all in.  One month I’m rich, the next I’m poor and in dept and then suddenly I’m rich again.”

“I’m curious- what was in those chests you carried in two nights ago?  More treasure or something else?” asks Mania nodding to the waitress and then getting his shin kicked by Leeya under the table.  “Ow!   Huuuuurrrrr…… My keen ears didn’t hear coin….. it sounded like paper.”

“Your ears are too nosy. As you all know, my Grandfather, Kim Elderich, was always exploring and finding the next big thing.   I have only begun to explore them, but the chests have notes and journals about things he was investigating and exploring.”  The dwarf comments before licking some icing from the fork that escaped her before.

“I had hoped actually that the others would have joined us.  I wanted to discuss some things with everyone.  The six of you all kept with me- no matter what- over the last few months and I wanted to repay you.”

“You did- with this meal.” Says Bora as she eyes the remaining cake not eaten by her best friend.

“Well yes but there is more to everything than this.”

“I don’t follow.” Questions the mage.

“Have you ever wondered about how we met and how we traveled from one adversity to another? The Zombie Fog….that damned dragon at my home….fleeing south with House Kundarak hounding me….”

“It has been a good time.” Adds Mania as he smiles and winks at Leeya.

“Aura and I were talking about it last night-“

“Uh-oh.  Killjoy alert.  Was Vander and Incarnum there also?”

Giggling Dura says no. “Aura feels we were meant to meet and become friends.  Her spirit says we have a purpose to fulfill.”

“Like eating cake?” comments the barbarian as she motions for approval to have some of the cake.

“I never felt more alive than when we were in Darguun.  It was dangerous.  It was of the unknown.  It was….”

“FUM!” blurts out Bora with a mouthful of cake.

“Yes.  Yes it was.”

“Was?   Why stop now?” interjects Mania.

“My point exactly.”

“aaaaand….?” Prods Leeya.

 “What if I discover… we discover a purpose within those chests?  Some unfinished business my grandfather had?”

The three others look at each other with uncertainty.  Then Bora jumps to her feet suddenly-   “The Seven are back!”

Mania leans over to whisper in Leeya’s ear- “The seven?”


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
006  NEW ADVENTURES
SEGMENT 066
“A NEW DIRECTION”

BARRAKAS 19, 999

“Day of Nines?...  What is that?” asks Mania holding the parchment up.

“Dunknow.  Nine things happen in a single day?” answers Bora while she is looking over a set of keys made with obsidian glass.

Incarnum watches from the corner.  He is holding up a book written in elven.  It does have nice pictures of elven archers shooting at a blue dragon from a boat.

Vander looks at the pouch.  Curious, he opens it and pours out several coins.  Minted from a country he doesn’t know.

“This came from your chest Mania.   Sheets with strange writing on it.” Bora holds the papers up to offer to him. Leeya takes them to give to Mania but stops.   

“This draconic.  I can read this.”  Everyone stops to listen- even Mania.

HIDDEN IS THE POWER OF AN AGE
HIDDEN IS THE RUINS OF THE GREAT CITIES
HIDDEN IS THE MEANS TO USE IT ALL
HIDDEN BY MISTS REVEALED
HIDDEN IT WILL BE NO MORE
HIDDEN NO LONGER- THE DAY OF NINES

“There’s that Day of Nines again.   It must mean something.” Comments mania as he takes the top paper.  “Sure this is draconic?  Looks like a goblin child painted with a stick.”

“I vote for the Nines.” Offers Bora.

“Sure?  It’s the biggest chest.”

“All the easier to solve.  Kim already gathered the clues.  We just need to arrange them in order and solve it.” Answers Aura covered by her Psionic skin.

“You know….. this reads like a Draconic Prophecy.  This one too.” Says Leeya retaking the paper back from Mania whom sits there stupidly blinking.

TO THE ABNORMAL LANDS
LAY THE DRAGON FEAR
GATHER THE DRUIDIC BANDS
FROM FAR AND NEAR

THE UNHOLY WATCH
AS THE NIGHTMARES ARE RELEASED
TOO LATE TO CATCH
THE GODS ARE DISPLEASED

“That is some voodoo hoodoo scary crap there.” Then mania begins to chuckle.

“oh.”
“my”
“goddess”

“I have heard of something like that before…. As a child growing up in Eldeen. A visiting Orc Shaman came by asking about unusual fiendish activity from beyond the badlands.  Wow….. that is scary.” Begins Bora.

“What does it mean?” asks Aura as she holds onto a necklace of the Sovereign Host.

“To the south, in the Shadow Marshes there are rumored gates to the nightmare plane…”

“Xoriat?” interrupts Aura with a mix of fear and rising conviction.

“I guess.  I was maybe four at the time.  The gates are supposed to open and release creatures made of nightmares.”

“Then…. It is true and it is time.” Declares Aura as she gathers the papers from Leeya and Bora.  

“Aura- what is it?  What is wrong?” asks Dura as she watches the paladin hurry about placing the papers into the chest.

“Is that all?” she asks.

“Except for this- my grandfather’s personal journal that came from the chest.” Admits Dura.

“We’ll need that also.  Gather your things….. If what you have read is true and my dreams are accurate… we DO have a calling.  It is to either Eldeen or the Marches.” 

“Time out.   What dreams and do you mean you really wanted to go on an adventure?  I thought that was just talk.” Stampers Mania.

“Time out as he said.   Let slow down and think about this.   What we have are riddles and childhood campfires used to scare little children. I need more to go on.”

“And I know the where and how.” Follows Leeya.

“Will there be combat?” asks Vander.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
006  NEW ADVENTURES
SEGMENT 067
“FRIENDS IN LOW PLACES”

BARRAKAS 19, 999

“Is it me or is she enjoying this?” Asks Mania to Leeya,

“I think it is a good turn.  This is a growing point in her life.”

“Really?” follows Mania.  “How so?”

“Do you remember when we met at the club?” She begins.

“Yeah”

“And how the zombies came and attacked?”  He nods.  “We went to help and had to flee the sewers from them.  We were reckless and had no plan.”

“And since she is thinking about this and planning it- makes it a better idea…. A more responsible and grown-up idea?”  

“Well…..”

“Okay.    So we will see MY contacts.   Dura will see hers.  Vander is seeing The Wayfinders and Aura has an idea but SHE won’t tell us.”

“Family connections.  Not family. Kim has friends in surprising areas.”

“Where are we going anyway?” Leeya asks.

“Undersharn to see a friend or two of mine.”

“Anyone I may know?”

“I hope not!”

“I should have known.  Friends in low places.”

“The lowest.” He smiles and takes her hand in his.   She tenses then relaxes and doesn’t fight it.

An hour later they arrive at an open area underground.   It is a make-shift market place.  Leeya steps closely to Mania as goblins watch them picking their teeth and smiling with a wink at her.  Several well dressed halflings with larger humanoids can be seen regularly.  A few give Mania and her a look as they walk by.

Mania seems to have a specific place in mind and finds it after ten minutes of walking around.  A pot bellied older man with a gold tooth smiles with recognition at Mania.  “Mania?   MANIA! That is you ya rascal.   How is it happening?   Who is this?”

“Old Dawg.  How goes it. Its been…. Two years?  This-  This is a friend of mine.  Leeya. This is Old Dawg.   He hears much of what is going on around the world.”

“Good to meet you.” She says without offering her hand.

“I get the sense you didn’t come her to see me Boy.  What yea looking for?”

“Not sure in truth.  I have only a few words or phrases to go by.   Thought you may understand them.”

“So…. Try me.”

“Day of Nines.”

“Day of Knives we don’t talk about….. especially down here.” He nervously stammers while looking about.

“Not Knives….. NINES.   The number.”

“Strange phrase.  Command word or a password is my first thought…..”

Mania waits.  He knows how Old Dawg thinks.  It’s a process.

15 minutes pass.   “Part of a prophecy…. Why didn’t you say so to begun with Boy. Lets see….. Nine children. Nine wives.  Nine enemies.”

Another 15 minutes pass.  “Sorry Boy.”

Mania and Leeya turn to leave.   Behind them, at a nearby market set-up, sit two halflings and a big bugbear.  They watch the two go while in deep thought.


----------



## megamania

The goblin market....



and the failed Gather Info attempt


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
006  NEW ADVENTURES
SEGMENT 068
“THE WAYFINDERS”

BARRAKAS 19, 999

The two warriors walk to the residence of a gnome noble that lives in Sharn. They are meeting Sir Violet Rose here.  She is a war hero and adventurer that has settled in the Morgrave area of Sharn. She is also a member of the Wayfinders. The residence belongs to… a very rich gnome with questionable income from the war.

“Every time I come to top levels of this city I am amazed.” Offers Incarnum the warforged.

“Amazed?” questions Vander.

“This city is…. Incredible.  It is unlike anywhere I have ever been.” And the warforged goes silent again.

“I have never asked….. where were you…. Well …… where are you…..”

“The word you seek is built…. Or created.   North of here.”

Vander allows the uneasy subject to pass.  He understands privacy.  He has a few secrets he keeps himself.  The least of which is having connections with the Wayfinder Foundation.  His older sister- Arlene.

They cross a private bridge that connects the well-off gnome’s home from other towers.  A small rose garden is the first area encountered. It is well kept and colorful.  A railed ramp curls around the outer edge of the garden and tower outer wall to the main door.  The door is re-enforced and strong.  A knocking ring is located on a bull’s (minotaur) head.  Vander reaches up for it when the door opens.

“Vander Stormbringer.  You were expected.  Alone.” Answers an armed guard.

“This is my friend and ally- the warforged Incarnum.  I did not think it was a problem to bring a friend.”

The guard looks the warforged over then comes to a decision and steps back.  “Follow Davis.” The guard states while motioning to come in and pointing to another armed guard within.

The two follow Davis to a short hall.  He pauses at a doorway then enters.  Inside a clean and mostly empty room.  The floor is marble and the walls are mirrored with discolored reflections. Near the center are four couches and a few potted ferns.  Sitting are two halflings, a human male in leather armor and axes at his side and a human female in plate armor.  She turns stiffly and smiles when she sees Vander.

“Vander!  There you are.  How is my lil’ brother?”

“Arlene.  I am well.  Allow me to introduce my friend and ally- Incarnum.”

She stands up and nods to him.  “Hello Incarnum.  Allow me to introduce Lika and Luka- yes brother and sister, and my friend and ally- Phillip Mellows.  The halflings give an animated wave and smile.  Phillip nods and motions for them to sit at the empty couch.

The five begin (although Incarnum never speaks- only listens) a typical breaking of the ice discussion about family, this room, Sharn then Luka changes the subject to why Vander wished to meet.

“As members of the Wayfinders Foundation, we are curious, its our nature after all.   Why do you have to ask us?”

“We were investigating and researching in a library in Mhor Holds and the book we were reading kept repeating several phrases.   Due to unexpected visitors, we were forced to leave without the book.  We hoped someone could help us with these phrases.”

“Go on brother.”

“Day of Nines.”

“Like the number? Sounds like a puzzle piece.” Happily states Lika.

Phillip looks to Arlene. “This was written within a book?”

“Yes.”

“An old book?” asks Luka.

“I believe so.  A teammate of mine looked at it- not I.”

“Both of us were guarding.” Stats the warforged.  Before coming here, the seven of them discussed a cover story.  The Wayfinders may wish to intrude which Dura and Leeya both felt was unnecessary at this point.

“He speaks!” says Lika sarcastically. “It is he right?  Or do you associate with female?”

The warforged tilts his head slightly.  “Associate…?”

“Never mind Lika.  I have heard of this phrase once when we in a village near Totem Beach.”   Silence.  “Argonnessen” she adds as if that will help giving a location to Vander and Incarnum.

“The land of dragons?” offers Vander.

“Yes.  I don’t speak of it often.  It was…. Hard on me.”

“What does it refer to?” asks Vander with a hint of enthusiasm.

“Have you ever heard of the Draconic Prophecy?”  Blank stares. “Strange runes that appear in secluded, out of the way areas, are written in an ancient dialect of the dragon language.  Draconic.”

Vander continues to play dumb and the lack of reaction is very natural for the warforged.

“It spoke of the Day of Nines.  We never could decipher what it meant but it bothered the local scout we were using. He said it concerned the dragon rulers he lived under the wing of.”

“So….. what does it mean?” asks Vander.

“We don’t know.  Is it a day?  Is it an event?  Is it a plan?  Has it already happened?  Is it in our future?  No one knows.   I wish you still had that book.   Maybe we can help retrieve it.”

“It may have been destroyed.  I appreciate the offer.”

“You said phrases.  What are the others?” asks the Axeman.

“Dragon Fear.”

Silence produced by concern.  “Dragon’s Fear.” Lika says.  “Dragon’s Fear…… another component of a Draconic Prophecy.”

“What would a dragon fear.” Asks Incarnum.

“That is what scares us. We don’t know and you have best never say that phrase before a dragon.  They are very sensitive of it.   Again little brother, Vandie, Vander…. Where did you find this book.”

“Mine shaft.”

“A…. mine shaft …?” follows Luka with some distrust obviously in his tone.  “A dwarven mineshaft I assume…. In the Holds.”

“Yes.” Answers Vander.  “The word ‘Hidden’ was repeated enough to make Leeya feel it was important.

The four Wayfinders look at each other and find no thoughts on the subject.  Lika speaks first.  “The answers to the riddle…. The Draconic Prophecy…. Is Hidden.”

Silence as it is clear that is not the meaning IF there is a meaning to the word.

Those were the three phrases he was to ask about.  Unhappy to have no answers Vander decides to go off script and continue on.   “Abnormal” lands?”

“Mournlands?  Demon Wastes? Xen’drik?  Possibly even Sarlona.” Answers Lika with less enthusiasm.

Twenty minutes later, Vander and Incarnum leave.  Arlene gives him her love and hopes he visits her and the family soon again.   Once they pass the garden and step onto the bridge she whirls about onto Phillip.   “Could that idiot of a brother actually have found The Hidden?”   The four smile and conspire.


----------



## megamania

Vander and Incarnum meet the Wayfinders at Alina Lorridan ir'Lyrris home



and are possibly used by The Wayfinder Foundation


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
006  NEW ADVENTURES
SEGMENT 069
“MORGRAVE UNIVERSITY”

BARRAKAS 19, 999

“Heresy?!?!?  What is she getting at?” Demands Bora.

“At that point, the Priest of Boldrei was referring to you I am afraid.” Answers solemnly the Paladin of the Sovereign Host- Aura.

“Me?!?” exclaims the half-orc barbarian.

“Yes.  I did suggest you buy a gown or at least a traveler’s outfit.” 

“This is my traveler’s outfit!”

“It is leather armor with metal and bone studs.  It has untreated animal hide for trim.   I can see goblinoid blood on it from last month.   It is ….barbariac.” States the mysterious paladin wearing gleaming and just polished full plate armor.

“I AM a barbarian…… according to these….these…. argh….. clergy.”

Aura stops and turns to look at Bora.  Bora huffs and grumbles then looks at her reflection on the armor.   “Well…. Maybe he had a point……”

“And the candle you lit was not a prayer candle.  It was a candle for rituals of death.”

“oops.”

“I did say not to touch anything.”

“So what now? Return to the apartment or go to another temple?”

“Excuse me-   are the two of you known as Aura and Bora?” The two young women turn to see whom has addressed them and find an elf dressed in blue and white leather.  “You fit the description I was given and you are where I was told to find you- if that is whom you are.”

With both women having their hands on the handles to their swords they stop.  “Who asks?” demands Bora.

“My Master.  She wishes to see you.”

“And who is your Master?”

“The sooner we go the happier she will be.  She tends to hold to a tight schedule.” And the elf motions to follow him.

“Well?” asks the barbarian of the Paladin.

“I sense no ill intensions.  Let us see who his master is.”

The three return to the area of Morgrave but enter a private stairway leading to a smaller tower away from the main university.   They begin to climb a long set of wide stairs when Bora a large humanoid at the top.  “Aura….. at the top.”

Aura looks up and sees a minotaur holding a very large battleaxe.  “Don’t mind Fern.  She is there to deter petty people with their petty questions involving games of chance.” Says the elf in exasperation.

“Who is your master again?” repeats Aura.

“Ah- we are there.  Let us enter without further ado.” And the elf pushes on the doors and reveals a large single room within this dome shaped tower.   Several columns and guards are within.  Their eyes follow the columns and guards to the back of the room.  Sitting on top of a large mound of golden-orange and bright blue pillows sits a large black winged cat with a female head.  Her face has elven traits being elongated with arching green eyes.  Several gold and copper pieces of jewelry are on her forehead and neck.  Bright orange stripes are on her fur that seem to shimmer in the sunlight shown through green jungle – like stain glass windows.  “I present to you Flamewind of Xen’drik.”

The Gynosphinx’s tail flaps a few times as she looks the two women over.  Her nose sniffs the air and she then smiles pleasantly at them.  “Welcome.”

“uh- Hi.   Who are you and what do you want?” asks Bora.

“I am known as Flamewind. I come from a remote village on Xen’drix.  Near from your home Paladin.”

“You know me?”

Flamewind gently nods her head to answer correctly.  “As to answer why-  I wish to give you and your Siberys Seven direction.”

“Siberys…. Seven.” Repeats Aura.

“Cool name.”

“How did you come to know of me and my friends?”

“Dreams & Visions. Like you- I have an important reason to be here.”

The two women wait.

The gynosphinx’s eyes begin to shimmer then glow.  The strips on her fur also shimmer and come alive.

BEFORE THE ROGUE AND MAGE CREATE KAOS
BEFORE THE SPY REPORTS TO HIS CREATOR
BEFORE THE YOUNGEST STRIKES DOWN A MASTER
BEFORE GILDED ONE STRIKES DOWN ANOTHER MASTER
BEFORE THE WARRIOR FACES THE FIENDS OF THE WASTE
BEFORE THE SANTIONED ONE FACES THE FALSE MOON
YOU MUST TEST YOURSELVES TO THE WEST

Flamewind shifts on her mound of pillows to better stare sown at the two.

FOLLOW THE DRAGONFLIES
FROM THE FOREST WILL COME THE MOUNTAINS
FROM WITHIN THE MOUNTAINS WILL COME THE CAVES
THE SCREAMING HALLS WILL STRETCH BEFORE YOU
TEST AND STRENGTHEN YOU SEVEN
DEFEAT ITS MASTER THEN FACE THE HIDDEN MASTER
REMOVE THE DRAGON FEAR BEFORE THE FIENDS STRIKE

The glow disappears from the elven face of the gynosphinx and her shoulders slump.  The vision has weakened her greatly.  “That is all.  Now I must rest.”

“Flamewind….” Begins Aura.

“We may meet again and that is when we can discuss our homes in Xen’drix.  Go.  Rally the Seven and go west to face the Masters.” And with that, she stumbles off her pillows and disappears into a darkened area in the very back of the domed room.

“What do you make of that?” asks Bora.

“I do not know but I sense it is true.  We need to find everyone and quickly.”


----------



## megamania

Flamewind will see you now.....


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
006  NEW ADVENTURES
SEGMENT 070
“THE DWARVEN CONNECTION”

BARRAKAS 19, 999

Dura is an Elderich.  As possibly the richest dwarven family on Khorvaire, she and her grandfather, Kim, have had little for want.  But their family name lives in infamy. Several hundred years ago the Elderich family were well to do but not nearly as rich as they appear now.  Even then, many tried to give the family space.  They were all adventurers and explorers.  Very unsavory for the race known for properness and tradition.

All save for the Noldrun clan.  And they were the richest and most powerful non-Kundarak dwarven family. Some of the youngest members traveled with the Eldeerich.  Some say to watch and enjoy the activities- others say they even joined them. Especially the youngest- Kim.  All have suggested the Elderich family had something to do with Noldrunhold’s downfall.  Their treasures were lost to creatures that tunneled in from underground, possibly Khyber, and have never been found ever since.   Then shortly after Dura’s parents disappeared, Kim revealed moneys and wealth he had discovered and hoarded.   Immense treasure. 

Ever since then, Kim ir’Elderich ( some think of them as nobles but the government has never given them a title) has continued to travel the world and explored things that many believe are best left alone.  Only The Wayfinders Foundation and possibly Morgrave University, are more active than he in exploration and research. At any given time he may have six major explorations going at any time.  He also tends to be very flashy with his money.  Most recently he built the world’s largest airship- The Siberys Heir.  He was last seen months ago traveling to Xen’drik on it.

He has many contacts that he uses to research and investigate his many interests. One is listed several times in the notes about this series of underground tunnels she and her friends have decided to explore.  The gnome Jenna Brightcup.

Dura climbs off the air coach and pays the pilot.  The tower is two buildings over and requires a short walk. The tower alleyway has a few vendors within it.  Some dwarves and a human in armor is discussing the purchase of magic potions.  She walks around them and finds the door marked as “Cup of Information” and knocks.

“Enter.” Comes a soft voice from inside.  Dura enters and finds herself before a gnome wearing a cloak aiming a crossbow at her.  The cloak makes her appearance shimmer and blur.  It bothers the dwarf’s eyes to look directly at her.  “Name.”

“Dura.  You are expecting me.”

The gnome looks her over and considers the options.  “Okay.” And she motions her to enter and to have a seat at her desk.

“My grandfather, Kim Elderich, hired you a year ago to investigate some rumors of secret tunnels in Eldeen.  Do you remember the case?” asks Dura certain the paranoid gnome wouldn’t.

“The rod.   I remember it.  I remember the case.  I remember the rod.  Can not forget.  Will never forget.” Quickly stampers the nervous gnome.

“What can you tell me of it?  My grandfather’s notes were sparse on your work.”

“He decided to find the Creation Schema instead.  Or the Schema found him instead.  Heh.” The gnome hopes up and hurries to a drawer.  He looks over his shoulder then pulls it open.  He rifles through many scroll cases and thin boxes. “Carson Papers…..Book of the Dead…Book of Vile Deeds….Draconicon….ah!  oh…no wrong bag…. Here!” and the gnome turns with a case file (leather bag sized for books and papers ) and sets it down with a clunk.

“I have unpaid expenses…….”

Dura pulls out a few coins from her vest and sets them down on the desk.  “Travel expenses….. Eldeen and Yrlag….. Mad Woods in Karrnath…..”  She places a few more coins down on the desk.

“What has driven your grandfather to research….. this place? It is not only evil but….eh….effects one’s mind…. One’s sanity I have been told.”  Dura rolls her eyes but it goes unnoticed as the Inquisitive’s eyes dart from corner to corner…. Ceiling and floor.

“It’s what he did.   Your notes were thin but hinted at a lot.   Can you tell me what you found?”

“Heh.  Yes. Yes I can.” A gentle breeze ruffles a few pages.  The gnome’s eyes go wide and he shakes his head.  “Began more than two years ago.   Kim had returned from the Dragon lands.  Argonnessen. He found scrolls and strange writings within a cave.  Believed them to be Draconic in nature.  Heh.  Thought that funny since they came from the island of dragons.  So obvious.  Read like a riddle.  We both translated it but his had additional insight.   Said he had visions that night.  Crazy.   Still, I took his coin and began to research.”

“What was researched?  Where?”

“Riddle….. a play on words I’m sure.”

“Day of Nines?”

“Ah!   You know of it!   What is it? I must know.  It is soon- I am certain of it!”

Dura is becoming uncomfortable with gnome.  He is crazy.  “Don’t know- some words I read in his other notes.” 

“So close….. so so so close.  I can feel it!” and he moves some other case files and this week’s Korranberg Chronicle aside. “So close”

“Started with Morgrave.  Helpful warforged there.  Books.  I think I peaked its interest.  That led me to Zilargo.   Lead me to Arcanix.   Got me kicked out by some stupid dragon person.  Followed another clue to Mad Woods to the far north.  Spoke to some unsavory types there.  Creatures whom lived underground and believed dreams and nightmares were real and exist in another plane.  Remember that.”

The gnome’s eyes are intense when he says that.  “Found myself in Yrlag.  Swampy little town that seems so boring and unlikely.  The orcs there didn’t like me poking around.  Grotto, a tavern keeper there…. Nice guy….. convinced me to move on.  I was going to return to Sharn but ran intotrouble…. The Emerald Kind.” The gnome winks.  Dura has no idea why.  She knows little of the terrorist group from the war known as The Emerald Claw.

“Met a gnome named Gussa from Karrnath.  If not for her, I would have skipped Eldeen.  Never would have found the map or…. The Rod.”   He reaches into the bag and pulls out a red glass or marble rod. “Don’t know what it is or what it does but I was attacked twice by the Claw and once by simple-minded forest creatures trying to get it.  Its important.”  He hands it over and a strong breeze outside howls hauntedly. 

“Anything else?”

“Details inside.  Including the map.”

“Map?”

“Entrance to where this goes.” And he rolls the red rod within his slender fingers.

She stands up and gathers the notes and lastly- the red rod.  “Here are a few more coin.  Keep in touch.” And she leaves.


----------



## megamania

Jenna Brightcup's Inquisitive office in Sharn, Breland


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
006  NEW ADVENTURES
SEGMENT 071
“FRIENDS IN HIGH PLACES”

5TH BELL, BARRAKAS 19, 999

“So this professor you’re here to see….what is his name?” asks mania as he looks out from the garden patio on the outer edge of the Morgrave University.

“Her name.  Ezmarilda Flowfeau is an elven professor here.  She teaches ancient history.  [DM NOTE: See Morgrave Adventures Segment 028] My family knew her before she even left Aundair to teach here.”

“Her?” and Mania smiles teasing her.

“She is not your type.”

“Elves are nice.  I don’t mind.”

“She doesn’t like males.”

“Oh.   Well I…. really?”

“Stop being so pre war time and grow up.”

“Yess’um” he says and watches as a sky coach soars by- much closer than it ought to be.  

“Leeya?   Leeya! It is you.” Comes a happy voice with a thick Aundarian accent.  Mania turns and sees a tall graceful elf dressed in emerald thin glowing gown with a headpiece containing several blue and purple feathers.   Obviously she has hung out with the gnomes too long.

“Professor Ezmarilda Flowfeau, I would like to introduce you to a friend of mine- Mania.”  Mania is uncertain but she seems to hesitate greeting him.  

“Mania…. Such a strange name.”

“Its what I answer to.”  The two smile and remain pleasant to each other but it is obvious that neither seem to comfortable with the other.

“You said something about a Prophecy.   You do know most of these prophecies are made-up and false.”

“As you said-  Most.” Says Mania then he shuts up as Leeya steps on his foot.

“Yes but I am curious still.  It had a strange phrase or two and I thought maybe with your studies you have heard of it or know something about it.”

“Go on.” Offers the elf.

“Day of Nines.”

“What  a bizarre and obviously unlikely name for a prankster’s creation.”

Mania instantly knows she is hiding something.  Leeya is too caught off guard at a blatant disbelief.  

“The ‘Day of Nines’ may refer to the murder of the Nine Brothers in the area now known as Q’Barra.  There were three of them, Marck, Jonesy and Finch.  They were pirates that were killed by a rival group from an island in the Lhazaar Principalities.  I believe it was around 675…. Maybe 678.”

“Did they ever travel beyond that area?” Leeya asks hopefully finding something of meaning.

“No.  They stayed close to the coast.”

“Khorvaire’s coast?    What about other coast lines?” asks Mania.

“Other coasts?  No.  No I don’t believe so.”

“So they never traveled to Argonnessen?”

“No.”

“The term ‘Dragon’s Fear’ was used.   I thought maybe the brothers fought a dragon then.”

“REALLY !  You should know better than this.  Forget about the Nines and the Dragon Fear.   It is merely stories told to frighten children.” 

Dragon Fear…. Not Dragon’s Fear  wonders Mania.

“I’m sorry Ezmarilda.  I didn’t mean to insult you.”

“You would do better to not hang out with these…. Ruffians, You are a noble’s daughter.”

“Ah-Hey Look lady-“ Begins Mania……

“She means Dura.  I have overheard her speak poorly of Kim.   ‘always meddling in things he could never understand’ was the usual line. I am sorry.  I should not have bothered you.  Have a good day.” And Leeya takes Mania’s hand and pulls him along Once out of the direct sunlight he easily stops her.

“What was that all about?”

“She seems to not want us to look into this ‘Day of Nines’.”

“and…?”

“Let’s go back and pack.”

Mania watches her storm away helplessly.  Surrendering he whispers- “We don’t even know where we are going.”


----------



## megamania

Morgrave University Garden


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
006 NEW ADVENTURES
SEGMENT 072
“REPORT”

BARRAKAS 20, 999

Incarnum is many things.   He is a warrior.  He is a Warforged. He is an explorer.  He is one of The 87. He is also a spy.

He was created by his ruler and master-  The Mighty Lord of Blades.

The Forge that acted as his mother was damaged from the day Cyre was killed and the Mourn  Lands were born.  In his wisdom, The Lord and his artificers came and tried to repair the Great Forge.  87 warforged were born here.  Each unique and more powerful than a normal warforged.

Several crystals were bound into his form.  It was believed to be psionic in nature but this has been proven to be false.  The crystals whisper to Incarnum.  They are not magic as most know it nor psionic.  It is something between the two.

Now he finds himself in Sharn.  He was sent here to spy on the city.  When he met Dura Elderich, he was then asked to watch her as the Lord and her grandfather, Kim, were in direct conflict locating The Creation Schema.  It is a powerful artifact connected to creating intelligent magical items.  With it, The Lord of Blades hopes to bring his people, the Warforged, to new heights of power.

It has been a very long time since he has had any contact with his people.  Now, as he learns of new possible artifacts sought by Kim they have reached out to him.   Are they spying on him?  He pushes the thought out of his head as he takes the long way to the meeting place.

He is to meet them on the 67th floor near the Lift.  His contact will meet him on the 15th floor at the Lift.

At the lift, Incarnum steps onto the lift.  A warforged is already here running it.  “Floor?” the warforged asks in a monotone voice. 

“67”

“copper per level.  52 coppers……”

Incarnum gives him 6 silver.  “Not 55?”

The Lift begins to rise.  “Report Number 55.”

Incarnum, #55 of the 87, begins his report.  He has traveled with the grand daughter of Kim for months now.  Including her home which lies in near abandonment in the Mhor Holds.   How she was found to have no money and forced into paying her grandfather’s debt until her lost inheritance was found.  Part of this included his notes on artifacts.  He briefly describes what he saw for the Creation Schema.  Six parts that when assembled created a means to project foreign magic, possibly explanar, into inanimate objects. He then speaks about the “Halls” where they are going.

“Good #55.  Continue to travel with her.   Take this…,” and the spy hands Incarnum a small metal orb.  He takes the “fake” docent out of his own chest and places this one in its place.   “…. Send The Messenger when you feel you need to reach us.”

Then the two stand there like statues, like warforged, for another 20 levels.

At level #45 a broad bugbear steps onto the lift.  “Which floor?” asks the attendant.

“Deepest.” Says the bugbear.  “Level one.”

“45 coppers.”  The money is handed over. “Level #67 then one.” 

And they travel in silence.

Meanwhile- near the 67th level……

“Drake.   Samual Drake.  He was once a part of the Aundarian Army that went into Eldeen.  He has some information possibly for us and also has been working for me on a tool…. A magical tool.” Answers Dura as they cross a bridge connecting towers.

Bora nods to the answer as she accepts it.  The six of them continue to travel looking around.  Leeja notes Mania seems preoccupied.

“Something wrong?”

“Thought I saw something.   Just my imagination I suppose.”

“Don’t be like that.   You are our best lookout.”

“At night sure…. But now….. in the direct sunlight I’m just…..  ah hell.  It’s Sharn.   Flying winged women are common enough.  I’m just paranoid.”

And with that Leeya subconsciously watches the skies herself.

Back at the Lift-

“How high?” asks the bugbear looking over the edge.  “There are no rails.”

“Do not fear friend Goblinoid.   That is why we limit travelers on this lift.”

“Sounds… unsafe.  What do you think?” he asks Incarnum.

Incarnum looks up and to the bugbear.  “I am sorry.  I was…lost in thought.  What did you say?”

Suddenly the bugbear pushes the Lift operator over the edge.  Incarnum goes into defensive mode but then a new figure arrives- a Harpy!

=Ski-shinkt !=  The warforged pops both of his fore-arm blades.  He briefly peers over the edge where the lift operator was thrown.  He can be seen.  “The city-watch will not like that.  That was cold-blooded murder.” States Incarnum.

“My bad.” The bugbear smiles and pulls out a morning star.  “Worse- I am a repeat offender.”

“Stop playing with him Fruul.  I have other business to do.” Grumbles the flying monstrous woman.

Incarnum springs to the attack before the Harpy attacker can grab and lift him.  His twin short swords stab and pierce the bugbear repeatedly (crit!).  Snarling the bugbear strikes the warforged to drive him back.  The flyer tries to strike but can not get an attack with the moving combatants.

The lift continues to rise.  Incarnum kills the bugbear then turns to face the flyer whom drops off the lift.  She begins to sing.  It is quiet at first then increases in volume and power.  Incarnum pauses and listens to the sound.  It urges him to walk to her to better hear it.  He pops the twin short swords back into the built-in sheaths and stands up right and firm.


----------



## megamania

I may be restarting this but in 5th edition.  Thoughts?


----------



## Neurotic

Sure...but why?


----------



## megamania

Why restart or why 5th edition?


----------



## Neurotic

megamania said:


> Why restart or why 5th edition?



Sorry, I meant why 5th edition. If I understand correctly, you're writing without the game group. So effectively, you're writing a story. Why change the system? I will keep reading whatever, I've read about Mania in Darksun, I've read this one...so, whatever you do, I'll read it. I'm just wondering why change it?


----------



## megamania

Recently had some new blood in the gaming group whom play 5e.  They talked about it and now there is only two of us that wants to stick to 3e.   The popularity of it and gaining new players means I need to learn and use 5e.


----------



## megamania

New player never worked out.

Can't find 3.5 characters and notes.

Working on making characters as close as I can into 5e and a go-go


----------



## megamania

Okay- doing 3.5 and for mapping I have new toys-  Warlock tiles.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
006 NEW ADVENTURES
SEGMENT 073
“REDIRECTION”

BARRAKAS 23, 999

The group of friends have researched the ‘Day of Nines’ and the suggested secret ‘Maze of Madness’. Little was found but heard many cryptic warning to avoid this place.



Dura has packed all of her notes and all of her grandfather’s notes.



After another attempt by outside forces to stop them, Dura has hired an airship to take them to Eldeen Reaches.



BARRAKAS 24

They leave Sharn with a band of Bugbears once more pursuing them. The leader had a white hand on its chest.



RHAAN 1, 999 ( 9/1/99 )

The captain refuses to go any closer in fear of the natives (Harpies and Gargoyles). Using magic and sturdy rope ladders, everyone leaves. The Captain in given a hefty bonus for his quiet work. Unknown to the party, the Captain reports to a faction of the Emerald Claw.



RHAAN 5, 999 (9/5/99)

Even with a few uncertainties with map reading, the group make good time following the mountain cliff edges. Every night Dura looks over the papers. What is the Day of Nines? What is the red crystal rod used for?



They avoid a large Dire Bear but must put down an incredibly large Dire Badger. They reach the only marked town for this trip. Winetree. An old man watches from his tavern as they pass through at day break. He looks on saying nothing but is very interested in them.



RHAAN 7, 999

The party find themselves being hunted by humanoids. Mania and Bora discover the source. A large group of Shifters known as the Dark Claw Clan. Feeling they are close- they decide to take the battle to the Claws.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
007 DARK CLAW CLAN
SEGMENT 074
“SHIFTER AMBUSH”



RHAAN 7,999 ELDEEN REACHES



Mania carefully moves through the thick brush next to the wide trail that traveled between the steep mountain side and Eldeen’s Great Forest. Twice yesterday they encountered aggressive shifters. He and Bora had captured one whom before dying said in a sinister snarl his clan was called the Dark Claws. It died before saying anything else.



Bora and Leeya walk the trail not far from Mania. They were both scouts and bait. Bora has spotted tracks from many creatures and also a wagon. What is a wagon is doing here is unclear.



Several hundred feet away, follows Dura, Vander, Incarnum and Aura. Dura still checks the bits of maps and references within. Aura is uncertain about investigating here versus going to Bora’s home with Fiends. Vander, as always, is impatient for combat with something dangerous.



Bora and Leeya are still in the lead. “Still miss home?” asks Leeya.



“Yes. I miss my family the most. This forest reminds me of home also.”



After looking ahead for dangers, Leeya continues. “How so?”



“My home is between the Eldeen and the mountains to the north. The mornings are crisp and cool in the morning and warm by day. Dire creatures run amok and we post guards at all times. Great fights occured when these creatures are born or possessed by fiends living beyond the mountains.”



“You do like your fights.”



“Yeah. Yeah I do. It runs in my blood.”



“Is that why you agreed to come here?” Asks Leeya.



“Some. But Dura is also my friend.”



“I believe most of us are here due to friendship or at least looking out for someone that is going.”



“Is that why you’re here?”



With a smirk- “What do you mean by that?”



Suddenly there is a series of rushes in the brush. Snarls accompany the sounds.



Mania was caught off-guard as his two attackers dropped from above from the trees. Even as they however he swings his short sword hitting of the two shifters dressed in black with dark green trim. Bora bursts in and hacks into one. Leeya casts Magic Missile and the two bolts of energy hit the one Mania was fighting. The two badly wounded shifters move around Leeya onto the road and try to run away. Several other sifters can be seen on the road. They run.



“Hold up----- let’s wait for the others.”



“We do tend to rush into things don’t we?” Adds Bora with a smile.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
007 DARK CLAW CLAN
SEGMENT 075
“MOUNTAIN CLIFF ENTRANCE”



RHAAN 7,999 ELDEEN REACHES



Stepping over the dead shifter Mania looks at the wall of vines and a stone wall built along the ground level. The earthen floor of the cave entrance has been padded hard.



“There will be more.”



“They have familiar footing.”



Dura considers Vander and Mania’s considerations. Then-- “If left to fester they will attack more people traveling on the road. Its up to us to protect.” And as predicted, Aura, the Paladin, agrees.



“This may be the entrance to that place you were looking for.” Adds Bora. If Dura acknowledges the barbarian, she doesn’t show it.



About 50 ft into the tunnel the floor and walls become stone brick. Mania points at this then continues on. Torches and light spells are caste revealing the straight stone walkway. Soon lit torches could be seen in the walls. Following the lit hall, Mania points out a portcullis gate. He whispers to himself- “This is it.”



Mania goes quickly pass the iron gate half expecting it to come down on him. Breathing easier, he watches Aura and Bora pass next. There is a short alcove to the left with a door. Mania tests the door. It is untrapped and unlocked. The three pass the door but before the others can cross, shifters rush out of another doorway. Vander and Incarnum step up to shield Leeya and Dura.



The battle is quick as Bora cleaves a shifter in two when rushing up. Incarnum also makes short work of one shifter (nat 20). After casting Bless, Dura holds back to heal any that require it and to protect Leeya. Several shifters leap over a table and attack Mania, Aura and Bora. The battle is fierce but the shifters can not seem to hit the seven friends due to armor or agility.



Unknown to them, one shifter has broken away and retreated. Mania, Aura and Bora look around the room. It was used for food and a sorting area for stolen goods. There are crates and barrels of goods. The only thing found of use is a cask of wine which they leave behind.



Still not realizing the potential danger they in, they take their time entering the hallway off-shot the shifter took. In his hurry, the doors were left open. It is another larger room but with cages inside.



Mania searches the one door that exists the room. It is closed and locked. Mania fidgets with the lock but it then opens with a quiet click. He pushes the door open even as Bora moves up for support.



Mania spots a shifter on a set of stairs leading to a single door. As she (a female shifter) opened the door and leaped in (with a smile?). Mania creeps up and considers what could happen and how he could approach it. Testing the door, it is slightly open and the rogue pushes it open and is rewarded with twin bolts of energy. Bora charges in recklessly. A shifter sorcerer curses at her and raises his hands to use magic on Bora. Bora hacks him down instead. The female shifter exists through a second door. Mania reaches the doorway just to see her leave a small room through a secret door.



The group look around the sorcerer’s room. Several potions and a wand are found. Going down some stairs into a storage room they around but find little of use. They go down a hallway that had led to the sorcerer’s room. Then through a doorway to…..


----------



## megamania

Map of the first section with the Shifters-


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
007 DARK CLAW CLAN
SEGMENT 076
“THE BIG ROOM”

RHAAN 7,999 ELDEEN REACHES

Mania opens another doorway and himself in a very large room. Again, there are torches lit along the walls. Also in the room are four tall pillars.

“Wait up Mania- lets regroup.” Advises Aura. All seven enter the room and then Mania sets out to explore. Aura sighs quietly to herself. Aura then stiffens up. Evil. She is in the presence of evil.

“Uh-oh. That’s not good.” Comments Dura.

“What?” asks Leeya. “What is wrong?”

“Blood…..I smell blood.” Answers Mania (a Dhampir).

The group spread out slightly and move on. A door can be seen to the right. The room is 80x70. At the far side is a raised misshaped table with chains. Almost dried Blood is on the chains, the table and floor. Beyond that is an archway with a red light for a door. Fearing embarrassing himself, Mania goes to the doorway.

“Sacrifice. They sacrificed living creatures.” Says Aura looking down at it with hatred and discuss.

“I could prepare some spells for tomorrow to dispel some of the evil.” Offers Dura.

Incarnum watches the two woman ponders what could be done.

Vander and Bora quietly look around. If the alter is evil then what of the room? What of the Shifters? Were there any more?

Leeya walks up to Mania. “What do you think?”

“Its magical energy of some sort. I can see through it but its solid like a heavy door. There is no door handle or knockers. The closest thing to a door lock I can find is this hole.” And the rogue points at a hole with a red circle around it. The two stare at it in silence.

“Maaargh!” Loud and strong, something roars from the doorway to the side.

“Company” says Bora as she hefts her purple magical Great Falchion.

Leeya asks “Can we hold them off?”

“How many?” Grumbles Vander as he tries to split his attention to both doors leading in. “Open space. Two doors about thirty feet apart. Big one mixed in. It will be an excellent death.”

“How goes that door Mania ?!?” Calls out the dwarf.

“Thinking. I’m thinking.”

“Think harder” suggests Aura the Luminous Paladin of the Host

The main door shudders as something strikes it. There are many growls and snarls of anger after that. Then the other door is struck.

“Dura! Dura you have a crystal red rod in your pack. Can I borrow it?” Calls out Mania.

“How……?” She brings it over to him giving the alter plenty of space.

“This is just an idea……” Mania slides the rod into the hole and the door disappears.

“Everyone in!” Demands Dura.

Inside, once everyone is inside Mania slides the rod now into a red circle on their side and the red door reappears.

“Now what?” asks Mania as dozens of shifters and many strange looking Dire Animals crash through the doors.

Thankfully they either have no rod to open the door or do not know its use.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
007 DARK CLAW CLAN
SEGMENT 076
“THE BIG ROOM”

RHAAN 7,999 ELDEEN REACHES

Mania opens another doorway and himself in a very large room. Again, there are torches lit along the walls. Also in the room are four tall pillars.

“Wait up Mania- lets regroup.” Advises Aura. All seven enter the room and then Mania sets out to explore. Aura sighs quietly to herself. Aura then stiffens up. Evil. She is in the presence of evil.

“Uh-oh. That’s not good.” Comments Dura.

“What?” asks Leeya. “What is wrong?”

“Blood…..I smell blood.” Answers Mania (a Dhampir).

The group spread out slightly and move on. A door can be seen to the right. The room is 80x70. At the far side is a raised misshaped table with chains. Almost dried Blood is on the chains, the table and floor. Beyond that is an archway with a red light for a door. Fearing embarrassing himself, Mania goes to the doorway.

“Sacrifice. They sacrificed living creatures.” Says Aura looking down at it with hatred and discuss.

“I could prepare some spells for tomorrow to dispel some of the evil.” Offers Dura.

Incarnum watches the two woman ponders what could be done.

Vander and Bora quietly look around. If the alter is evil then what of the room? What of the Shifters? Were there any more?

Leeya walks up to Mania. “What do you think?”

“Its magical energy of some sort. I can see through it but its solid like a heavy door. There is no door handle or knockers. The closest thing to a door lock I can find is this hole.” And the rogue points at a hole with a red circle around it. The two stare at it in silence.

“Maaargh!” Loud and strong, something roars from the doorway to the side.

“Company” says Bora as she hefts her purple magical Great Falchion.

Leeya asks “Can we hold them off?”

“How many?” Grumbles Vander as he tries to split his attention to both doors leading in. “Open space. Two doors about thirty feet apart. Big one mixed in. It will be an excellent death.”

“How goes that door Mania ?!?” Calls out the dwarf.

“Thinking. I’m thinking.”

“Think harder” suggests Aura the Luminous Paladin of the Host

The main door shudders as something strikes it. There are many growls and snarls of anger after that. Then the other door is struck.

“Dura! Dura you have a crystal red rod in your pack. Can I borrow it?” Calls out Mania.

“How……?” She brings it over to him giving the alter plenty of space.

“This is just an idea……” Mania slides the rod into the hole and the door disappears.

“Everyone in!” Demands Dura.

Inside, once everyone is inside Mania slides the rod now into a red circle on their side and the red door reappears.

“Now what?” asks Mania as dozens of shifters and many strange looking Dire Animals crash through the doors.

Thankfully they either have no rod to open the door or do not know its use.


----------



## megamania

and the map for this section......


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
008 STRANGE HALLS
SEGMENT 077
“BEGINNING THE SCREAMING HALLS”

RHAAN 7,999 THE SCREAMING HALLS

The seven friends and would-be adventurers walk slowly down a hallway. As usual, the rogue- Mania, takes the lead watching the stone floor and some of the walls. Bora, the half-orc barbarian from northern Eldeen stays with him as a protector but also out of a crazed curiosity.

“Hallway branches twice- both to the left and continues forward into the darkness.” Calls out Mania becoming more cautious and mature than he ever has been before.

Hoping to avoid ambushes from behind- “Take the first one.” Comments Dura.

He walks up to it and waits for Bora to get behind him and illuminate the short hallway with the light spell that is placed on her studded leather armor. “Stairs---- going up.”

“Okay- lets go.” Adds Dura.

The stairs lead up a short way then about thirty feet to stairs leading down. Dura suggests Aura to guard the stairs and she agrees with her usual quiet and serious manner.

“Appears to be a storage room. Some crates and a big trunk.” Yells Mania to Dura whom is still in the hallway beyond the top of the stairs. Bora goes to the crates and Mania to the trunk. Vander guards at the bottom of the stairs.

Bora pries open one crate with a loud creak and a snap. “Clothe….Canvas….”

Mania is looking over the trunk. It is locked with a cheap lock. He picks it easily and as he opens it he can hear a scratching sound and a shrill squeak. “Don’t look now but….”

The truck bursts open and moves from the wall at the same time. A bunch of large boney rats the size of medium dogs burst from a shallow hole in the ground. Dire Rats!

Mania falls back into the group as the small community of Dire Rats empty from the hole.

Four rats reach Bora and Mania first. Bora keeps out of their reach. Mania avoids one but is bitten by another. The damage is little to none (Dam Reduct) but the disease does set in. Mania swats at them while Leeya, on the stairs sees them and castes web. A fine but strong light web falls over the mutant rats. Most of them jump and leap away from the web (21 E Art).

Both Bora and Vander kill a rat with their falchions.

It continues like this. Mania can’t quite hit them. Leeya can no longer get a safe line of view at the rats and Bora and Vander are killing one with each strike.

Mania is flanked and nipped once more. He kills one for it. Incarnum steps pass the wizard and as he reaches the bottom of the steps is attacked but his armored shell repels the bites. The fighters take down all but one. This remaining Dire Rat tries to escape up the stairs. Incarnum spikes it with one of his forearm implanted short sword.

They back track to Aura in disgust.

The next off-shot of a hallway ends at double doors. Again Mania goes first with Bora close on his heels. The air quality has changed. Changed for the better. Fresh and cooler. There is a new sound also. Dripping water.

Going in they find a well. Water is dripping in from high above where a small hole or crack is just visible. The walls pulse from the bats that rest here. It is evening now.

“Getting to be late. Hard to tell what time of day it is down here.” Says Leeya.

“We should make camp” Adds Vander.

“Here? Really?” comments Mania raising his arms and gesturing to the circular small room with the well inside it.


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
008 STRANGE HALLS
SEGMENT 078
“STRANGE HALLWAYS”

RHAAN 8,999 THE SCREAMING HALLS

The team sleep well enough even as several of them are beginning to realize this is not a fun adventure for young adventurers… someone could get hurt. Worse- are they going to get lost and die here. These thoughts are lost as others awaken and talk about things less serious.

Breakfast consists of water and jerky. After having food and repacking goods Mania begins to look over the door they camped by. “I assume this is next…..” Dura nods with a smile.

Mania inspects the door closer and spots a thin cord connecting the edge of the door to the wall. He has Vander and Aura place their shields facing the walls and he carefully opens the door and the cord pulls taunt and dozens of needles shoot out of the wall into both shields. “So…. I guess some doors are trapped.”

“Well… isn’t this a bit creepy.” This leads to a 20x50 foot room. In the center of the room is a pillar made of stone with a rough surface. Going inside the pillar’s surface isn’t so much as rough as it has symbols etched into it. Both Leeya and Dura wish to look it over more closely.

They look over murmuring to themselves. Leeya occasionally gets excited and shows Dura a symbol. Leeya finds a few symbols she has seen in both Arcane and Planar texts in Morgrave. One symbol is depicted several times. It is like a jagged swirl. One symbol, also shown several times, looks like the Sovereign Host and is chopped up.

Shortly there after they return to the main hallway. They pass a metal door (fear of electoral trap) and loop around to another set of double doors and a statue. The statue is of a woman in a silky robe holding a wand. Strangely, even as a human, the writing below is in goblin. Nothing more is found here.

After searching carefully for traps, Mania opens the door. They go down this hallway and find another set of doors.


----------



## megamania

and.....


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
008 STRANGE HALLS
SEGMENT 079
“GHOSTLY IMPRINTS”

RHAAN 8, 999 THE SCREAMING HALLS

“I thought Undersharn was tiresome with its tunnels and hidden rooms. Hallway to the left….door ahead.” Calls back Mania looking for direction.

“Try the door.” Replies Dura with less confidence than she intended.

The rogue searches the door for traps both mechanical and magical. Satisfied it was safe he touched the door and calls out. (nat 1) The door’s metal pieces are very cold- not damaging but startling just the same.

Inside Mania sees the size of the room (20x40). Within it are two chests, a crate, a table, then it gets weird….. even uncomfortable. A stockade, a table with cords, shackles, metal rollers and a crank. Then a strange tall mechanical item with glass tubes and rubber tubing.

The chests are empty. The crate has straw and more glass tubes. Leeya begins to check out the strange item. The rogue jokingly calls to Vander. “Your stiff back might be fixed with this. Get on.” As soon as Mania grabs the crank the air chills. He stops laughing.

A mist of white and light gray rises from the torture rack. Mania leaps away from the torture device to protect Leeya. The mist forms a face and two arms. It is a female with long hair that floats in the air as if she/it was under water.

Dura musters up her internal will and faith. “I feel your pain Spirit. But we are not the cause. Have peace. So declares Olladra- Goddess of Good Fortune.” The form pulls back as if something has placed an invisible wall before it and she moves back to the wall. Pinned against the wall and beginning to sink into the wall, the ghost is targeted by Bora with her magical Compound Longbow. She just misses. Aura pulls out her longbow (non-magical) and the arrow passes through the mists as she disappears into the wall.

“Time to move on.” Declares Mania staring at the wall. He doesn’t much like undead- something he is confused with often. They hurry out except for Aura. As a Paladin of the Sovereign Host, she wants to stop the ghost and its eternal pain.

Now they turn up the untaken hallway. Two hallways and a niche are here. The niche is first. It has a statue of a black disfigured humanoid with a strange yellowish metal embedded into it to detail the face and the vest it wore.Leeya looks it over discovers marks on the belt. She draws it in her journal with ideas of comparing it to the language found on the pillars.

They skip a hallway and continue on the hallway. As Mania comes across a second corner he is confronted by two very large snakes. Mania tries to hit a head with his short sword but misses. “Is that one or two snakes?!?” Questions loudly Leeya as she summons a Flaming Sphere. Vander and Incarnum strike next. Incarnum (2 nat 20 one confirmed) slices a two headed large snake in two. The two halves each attack. One half of the Amphisbaena bites Mania and the other half bits Incarnum. Mania’s unique body ignores the attack while the warforged ignores the poison.

Mania misses again (always 1 short) but Leeya rolls the sphere of fire over a snake half again. Vander hits and Incarnum strikes twice (including one crit). The magical serpent is dead.

Just past the now-dead body there is a statue of an orc in primitive armor. Leeya can read the plague on the base of the statue. It is etched in the language of the orcs. “Gorw the Determined Defender of the Gate Keepers”

“Hello Gorw. We are honored to meet you.”

Mania looks over the base and the area for secret hidden compartments. He finds none (search 14).

Bora keeps looking down the hall as it continues past this statue. Double doors are here but the doors are open. That’s how the strange snake got here.


----------



## megamania

Experimenting still with new dungeon sets


----------



## megamania

SIBERYS SEVEN
008 STRANGE HALLS
SEGMENT 080
“STATUE ROOM AND TELEPORT”

RHAAN 8, 999 THE SCREAMING HALLS

The team of seven enter the new hallway. To the right is a door and further down is a glowing area. To the left is a corner. Dura says to go around the corner- to begin to work back to the north. Mania begins but discovers another corner. Mania stops after going around the corner. Incarnum hears something but can not place it. Vander says marching boots. Mania (nat 20 with +9 to add yet) Ten plus marching at us. And with that twelve marching skeletons come around a second corner. As soon as they see Mania and Vander they charge with spears in the lead.

Vander crashes through a few ribs but that is all. Bora snarls and suggests (demands) Mania to switch places with her as she goes into a Rage. He misses a swing as steps back for her to attack. Leeya tries to disrupt a skeleton but misses. Dura castes Bless. The skeletons jab at the enraged barbarian but miss as they do trying to hit Vander. Incarnum gets a few glancing blows in.

Bora with a mixed facial feature of joy and utter rage cleaves a skeleton from left to right clavicle in one blow. Vander finishes off his opponent and each step forward before other skeletons can fill the space of fallen fellow undead. Mania holds back feeling useless. Leeya misses with another disrupt spell. The skeletons do their best to attack but can not hit.

The ten foot wide hallway is bottle necking the skeletons just enough that the wall of Bora and Vander is holding them back but also holds Incarnum and Aura back. Vander finishes off a damaged skeleton and Bora utterly destroys another and each steps up. Bora takes a minor hit and as if inspired, the skeletons trying to hit Vander get near misses (18+19 need a nat 20).

Bora and Vander miss. Mania looks to Leeya- “Well?” She shrugs her shoulders and gets a pinch of webbing she collected just this mourning and casts a spell. 6 of the remaining 8 skeletons become trapped in thick magical webs. The two that escaped the webs were in the very back. They hold up their spears to throw. They both miss (nat 1+2). Vander and Bora stomp and step on the trapped skeletons to destroy the others. Aura and Incarnum begin to work on these.

“We need to work on our team work if we’re going to survive in here.” Declares the dwarven cleric.

Though aimed at Mania and Aura, Leeya is the one whom feels bad. “I was trying to save up my magic in case we face something really bad and dangerous down here.”

There is a door that they skip as the hallway seems to end just ahead. Not exactly. Going to it the area does come to a dead end but there is another menacing dark grey statue here is tarnished gold trim.

“Uglier than the last one” Comments Mania.

This one looks more like a feral orc. The canine teeth are longer and eyes are sunken and heavy with menace. The left nipple is pierced with a sharpen finger bone (elven?). Leeya copies down the plague once more hoping to translate it later.

Mania looks it over and discovers a secret compartment in the back. It has a Red Rod within it.

They return to the door and discover it has a hidden sliding panel to look in. Sliding it over they discover it has iron bars within the window. Looking then to the door, Mania looks it over and they open it and go in.

It is a large oddly shaped room. It is square except for one rounded end. There are six human (like) statues seemly praying to a stone slab in the curved section of the room. Going there, Leeya and Aura are taken back. The stone is very rough and has ridges going from the floor to about 8 feet up. On the face of the stone pillar is a figure of a nude human woman. Only her face, some hair, fingers of one hand and the forearm + hand of the other can be seen along with one naked breast.

There is no plague or hint to whom this is. Mania finds no secret compartments.

“Creepy” comments Leeya as she looks at it still.

“I feel a trapped sad soul inside. I want to release her somehow.”

They exit through a door similar to the door used to enter the room. “Appears to be a dead end comments Mania as he look at a door they found opened before.

“We can at least check out that glowing thing.” Says Dura. And so they go to it.

“I don’t know…..” suggests Mania whom then shuts up thinking about how useful he was fighting the skeletons.

Everyone stands before it. “Looks like a portal.” Comments Aura.

“Maybe. Not much like the Orien portals…..” Begins Dura.

“Lets go back and see if we can get out now.” Suggests Mania.

They begin and suddenly the floor tips like a ramp- slippery ramp. All except for Mania slip hollering towards the portal. Looks of horror cross everyone’s face except for Aura (wears a faceplate). Mania comes to a terrible realization as watch them slide into the portal….. he needs them. He lets go of the wall and runs into the portal screaming “Wait for me!!!”


----------



## megamania

into the portal


----------

